# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  !! कुंडली-विश्लेषण और समस्याओं का निदान !!

## lalji1964

:Globe: !! कुंडली-विश्लेषण और समस्याओं का निदान !! :Globe:

----------


## lalji1964

दोस्तों ,इस सूत्र में जीवन से सम्बंधित समस्याओं के निदान के बारे में बताया जाएगा !आपको अपनी जन्म तिथि , जन्म स्थान और जन्म समय को यहाँ अंकित करना होगा तथा आपकी समस्या क्या है ,उसे भी लिखना होगा !आपकी समस्या पर बिचारोपरांत निदान के उपाय बताएं जायेंगे ! ये उपाय यंत्र मन्त्र और तंत्र से सम्बंधित होंगे !

----------


## Teach Guru

एक उम्दा सूत्र का निर्माण , सूत्रधार को बधाई .............

----------


## shart

*प्रिय मित्र*,
आपके सम्मुख सर्वप्रथम मै अपनी समस्या रख रहा हु 
मेरा विवरण ---
*नाम - शंकर त्रिवेदी
**जन्म तारीख- 08 अक्टूबर , 1985 (08 -10 -1985 )*
*जन्म समय - 10 :50  PM*
*जन्म स्थान- गोरखपुर (उत्तर प्रदेश)*


*कृपया बताये की पिछले कई वर्सो से जीवन में हर छेत्र में मिल रही नाकामियों का दौर कब तक चलेगा* 
*और रोजगार के मोर्चे पर मुझे अच्छी कामयाबी कब मिलेगी साथ ही उपाय भी सुझाये 
:salut:*
आपका आभारी 
शंकर

----------


## rajuj53

नाम :- राजेश ,जन्म दिनांक :-04 -04 -1971 ,जन्म समय :-9 :00 :00 सुबह ,जन्म स्थान :-उदयपुर (राजस्थान ),मेरी जिन्दगी में जब से मुझे समझ आई है तभी से तकलीफे व कर्जा कभी ख़त्म ही नहीं हो रहा है ,और पिछले १० साल से तो  बहुत तकलीफ चल रही है,और इसमें भी पिछले ३-४ साल तो अब तक के सबसे तकलीफ देने वाले साल रहे है ,इन सालो में financialy  इतना वीक हो चूका हु और साथ ही पारिवारिक रूप से भी अनबन झगड़े बहुत हो रहे है ,सही पूछे तो केवल ठाकुरजी की कृपा से ही जीने की इच्छा बनी हुई है !आपके पास कोई उपाय हो तो अवश्य बताए मेहरबानी होगी ! धन्यवाद  जय श्री कृष्ण

----------


## Kenechii

मेरा विवरण ---
नाम -sandip mishra
जन्म तारीख-20 jun 1969
जन्म समय - 01:00 am
जन्म स्थान- Jabalpur (M.P.)


कृपया बताये की पिछले कई वर्सो से जीवन में हर छेत्र में मिल रही नाकामियों का दौर कब तक चलेगा 
और रोजगार के मोर्चे पर मुझे अच्छी कामयाबी कब मिलेगी साथ ही उपाय भी सुझाये 

आपका आभारी 
Sandip

----------


## amol05

*बधाई  हो हमें तो पता ही नहीं था कि आप ज्योत्सी भी है 

बदिया है लगे राहो मित्र*

----------


## s_modi20

मेरा विवरण ---
नाम -subhash modi
जन्म तारीख-21 january 1959
जन्म समय - 01:30 am
जन्म स्थान- Alwar(rajasthan)


कृपया बताये की पिछले कई वर्सो से जीवन में हर छेत्र में मिल रही नाकामियों का दौर कब तक चलेगा
और रोजगार के मोर्चे पर मुझे अच्छी कामयाबी कब मिलेगी साथ ही उपाय भी सुझाये

आपका आभारी
subhash

----------


## shart

*are mitra uttar to dijiye...*

----------


## Teach Guru

*मित्र lalji1964 आप दोस्तों के साथ धोखा क्यों कर रहे है कम से कम उनके जवाब के उतर तो दीजिए.........या फिर इस सूत्र को ऐसे ही बना डाला टाईमपास के लिए ................धन्यवाद|*

----------


## lalji1964

> *प्रिय मित्र*,
> आपके सम्मुख सर्वप्रथम मै अपनी समस्या रख रहा हु 
> मेरा विवरण ---
> *नाम - शंकर त्रिवेदी
> **जन्म तारीख- 08 अक्टूबर , 1985 (08 -10 -1985 )*
> *जन्म समय - 10 :50  PM*
> *जन्म स्थान- गोरखपुर (उत्तर प्रदेश)*
> 
> 
> ...


श्री शंकर त्रिवेदी 

आपके जन्मांग में पंचमेश गुरु पराक्रम भाव में नीच गत है जिसका   परिणाम होगा की आपको किसी भी काम को करने के लिए कितना भी परिश्रम और बिबेक लगाए; कम ही होता होगा !नीच राशि गत गुरु आपके   भाग्य भाव और भाग्येश को भी देख रहा है अर्थात उसको भी हतोत्साहित कर दे रहा है ! आप निम्न उपाय करें --

१= पांच मुखी रुद्राक्ष धारण करें !

०२=बुजुर्गों का आशीर्वाद लें !

०३= गुरूवार को गुरु की होरा में जल ग्रहण ना करें !

०४=गरीब विद्यार्थियों को उपयोगी पुस्तके ,कापी और कलम भेंट स्वरुप दें !

०५= गुरु की वस्तुओं का दान ना ले !

गुरूवार को रुद्राभिषेक कराएं !

आप को निम्न कार्य में सफलता मिलेगी -

१= चतुर्थेश शनि के कारण भिमी की प्राप्ति होगी 

०२=आपको यांत्रिक कार्य ( मशीनों के निर्माण ,उनके कराया या विक्रय से सम्बंधित कार्य )करना चाहिए!

०३=, शनि तृतीयेश और चतुर्थेश होने के कारण आपको (लौह पटरी )रेल विभाग की सेवा भी उपयोगी  सिद्ध होगी !

०४= आप पत्थर की मूर्तियों/ सामानों  के आयात  निर्यात ,क्रय या बिक्री से भी लाभ कमा सकेंगे !

----------


## lalji1964

> नाम :- राजेश ,जन्म दिनांक :-04 -04 -1971 ,जन्म समय :-9 :00 :00 सुबह ,जन्म स्थान :-उदयपुर (राजस्थान ),मेरी जिन्दगी में जब से मुझे समझ आई है तभी से तकलीफे व कर्जा कभी ख़त्म ही नहीं हो रहा है ,और पिछले १० साल से तो  बहुत तकलीफ चल रही है,और इसमें भी पिछले ३-४ साल तो अब तक के सबसे तकलीफ देने वाले साल रहे है ,इन सालो में financialy  इतना वीक हो चूका हु और साथ ही पारिवारिक रूप से भी अनबन झगड़े बहुत हो रहे है ,सही पूछे तो केवल ठाकुरजी की कृपा से ही जीने की इच्छा बनी हुई है !आपके पास कोई उपाय हो तो अवश्य बताए मेहरबानी होगी ! धन्यवाद  जय श्री कृष्ण



श्री राजेश जी 

आपकी कुंडली बरिश लग्न की है तथा कर्क राशि है --आपका तृतीयेश चन्द्र केतु के साथ है जोपराक्रम भाव को दूषित कर रहा है !

मेष का शनि १२ वें भाव में धनेश और पंचमेश बुध के साथ बैठने के कारण आपके सामने दिल दिमाग और धन,तीनों की तंगी करा देने की ऐसी परिस्थितिया खडा कर देता है की रोंगटे क्खाड़े हो जाते होंगे ! वैसे यह स्थिति जातक को निर्दयी और पत्थर जैसा कठोर बना देती है एक तरह से कहे की ब्यक्ति नपुंसक कहा जाने लगता है !ऐसे जातक दूसरों के धन छिनने को हमेशा तत्पर रहते हैं !ऐसे ब्यक्ति बुरे और न करने योग्य कर्मो पर धन ब्यय करते हैं !

पंचमेश और धनेश ट्रिक भाव में होने के कारण धन की तंगी पैदा करते हैं !

छठे    भाव का स्वामी शुक्र कर्म क्षेत्र में रहने के कारण लग्न पर बुरा असर डाल रहे हैं !क्योंकि १० वें घर में शुक्र निर्बल होता है !

भाग्येश और कर्मेश नीचगत राशियों में  है!

आपके लग्नेश ,खाष्ठेश और   भाग्येश तीनो  निर्बल है !

उपरोक्त परिश्थितियों के कारण आपको काफी परेशानियों को झेलना पड़ता होगा !आप निम्न उपाय करे और धैर्य रखे ---

०१= आपका राशिश और लग्नेश दोनों एक दुसरे के षडाष्टक योग बना रहे हैं !आप पुरुष सूक्त का पाठ करें !

०२= अपने घर में कभी भी लगातार जोत ना जलाए !

०३=शनि की वस्तुए कभी मुफ्त में ना लें  क्योंकि नीच का शनि है! जो आपकी effisiyency  खत्म कर देगा ! 

आपकी कुंडली में सप्तमेश और अष्टमेश में भी ब्यात्याय है -अत: आपको सेल टैक्स ,इनकम टैक्स ,की वकालत करे तो अच्छा रहेगा क्योंकि १२ वे भाव में शनि कोर्ट के चक्कर लगवाता है !

आप कपडे का ब्यापार कर सकते हैं !

सोडावाटर फैक्टरी लगायें ! ,जल सेना बिभाग की सेवा में जा सकते है !

भाइयो के साथ रहने से स्थिति और बिगड़ेगी क्योंकि मंगल जो भाइयों का  द्योतक है ,गड्ढे में चला गया है !झगड़े भी ब्यर्थ होते होंगे !हनुमान जी की केवल आराधना करें तथा उन्हें केवल अपनी श्रधा ही अर्पित करे इसके सिवा कुछ भी नहीं !

----------


## lalji1964

> *मित्र lalji1964 आप दोस्तों के साथ धोखा क्यों कर रहे है कम से कम उनके जवाब के उतर तो दीजिए.........या फिर इस सूत्र को ऐसे ही बना डाला टाईमपास के लिए ................धन्यवाद|*


मित्र धोखा किसे कहते हैं, शायद आपको नहीं मालुम और अनावश्यक और अनर्गल टिपण्णी करने वाले आप कौन होते हैं ! इतने ग्यानी अगर आप हो तो क्यों नहीं आप ही जवाब दे देते !अभद्रता मुझे कत्तई बर्दास्त नहीं है!! आप यहाँ अपने वर्चश्व का डंका पीटने आये हो !

वह गुरु ही क्या जो दुसरे को टीच ना कर सके !ये ब्यर्थ का गुरु वाल ढोंग बनाकर अनाव्श्याक किसी के यहाँ वर्चस्व स्थापित करने की कोशिश आपको शोभा नहीं देती !आप भविष्य  में इस तरह की नसीहतों पर ध्यान देगें !ये हमें उम्मीद है ! क्योंकि जल्दीबाजी और गलत बयान बाजी तथा आप जैसे गुरु का ढोंग करने की मेरे को आदत नहीं है !इसलिए धैर्य रखना सीखो तो बेहतर   होगा !

----------


## lalji1964

> *बधाई  हो हमें तो पता ही नहीं था कि आप ज्योत्सी भी है 
> 
> बदिया है लगे राहो मित्र*


अमोल जी आपको सूत्र भ्रमण करने के लिए धन्यवाद !मित्र ये सूत्र लगे रहने या टाइम पास का नहीं है !यह दिमाग और ज्ञान का बिषय है !आज कल के ढोंगी गुरु का नाम रख कर और चोला पहनकर प्रदर्शन करने वालो की हिम्मत तो आपने देख ली होगी ! ऐसे कर्मवीर पुरुषों को आप भी दूर से सालाम करते हैं ! लेकिन मेरे कहने से एक बार फिर सलाम करिएगा ! धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र धोखा किसे कहते हैं, शायद आपको नहीं मालुम और अनावश्यक और अनर्गल टिपण्णी करने वाले आप कौन होते हैं ! इतने ग्यानी अगर आप हो तो क्यों नहीं आप ही जवाब दे देते !अभद्रता मुझे कत्तई बर्दास्त नहीं है!! आप यहाँ अपने वर्चश्व का डंका पीटने आये हो !वह गुरु ही क्या जो दुसरे को टीच ना कर सके !ये ब्यर्थ का गुरु वाल ढोंग बनाकर अनाव्श्याक किसी के यहाँ वर्चस्व स्थापित करने की कोशिश आपको शोभा नहीं देती !आप भविष्य  में इस तरह की नसीहतों पर ध्यान देगें !ये हमें उम्मीद है ! क्योंकि जल्दीबाजी और गलत बयान बाजी तथा आप जैसे गुरु का ढोंग करने की मेरे को आदत नहीं है !इसलिए धैर्य रखना सीखो तो बेहतर   होगा !


 मित्र अपने सूत्र की तीसरी पोस्ट देखो सबसे पहली बधाई मैंने ही दी थी.............और आज ये मैंने इसलिए लिखा की ..........आप अपने सूत्र पे ध्यान दो ..........गलती के लिए खेद है...........धन्यवाद.......क्या आप मेरी समस्या का निदान करेंगे.....

----------


## shart

?????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Teach Guru

नाम - दिनेश कुमार 
जन्म तारीख- 18 सितम्बर , 1986 
जन्म समय - 10 :20 AM
जन्म स्थान- नोहर (राजस्थान )
समस्या - क्या मेरे नसीब मैं सरकारी नौकरी है? बस ये ही जानना चाहता हूँ, यदि नहीं तो कोई बात नहीं आप बताएं जरुर

----------


## alonboy

नाम - श्याम कुमार 
जन्म तारीख- 07 अगस्त 1970 
जन्म समय - 08 :22 AM
जन्म स्थान- इज्हेव्स्क (रूस)) Izhevsk Russia
समस्या - मेरी सरकारी नोकरी में प्रोब्लम है. क्या ये सुरक्षित रहेगी या छुट जाएगी? मुझे संतान सुख कब मिलेगा?
कृपया उत्तर जल्दी देने का प्रयास करें. कृपया उत्तर इ-मेल से दें. 
alon291@yahoo.com

----------


## shart

> श्री शंकर त्रिवेदी 
> 
> आपके जन्मांग में पंचमेश गुरु पराक्रम भाव में नीच गत है जिसका   परिणाम होगा की आपको किसी भी काम को करने के लिए कितना भी परिश्रम और बिबेक लगाए; कम ही होता होगा !नीच राशि गत गुरु आपके   भाग्य भाव और भाग्येश को भी देख रहा है अर्थात उसको भी हतोत्साहित कर दे रहा है ! आप निम्न उपाय करें --------------------------------------------------------
> १= चतुर्थेश शनि के कारण भिमी की प्राप्ति होगी


*आपके उत्तर के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र* 
मित्र आपसे अनुरोध है की की इसका अर्थ कृपया स्पस्ट कर दें 
*= चतुर्थेश शनि के कारण भिमी की प्राप्ति होगी* 
एक प्रश्न और है यदि अप आज्ञा दे तो पोस्ट कर दू 

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद :salut::salut:

----------


## lalji1964

> *आपके उत्तर के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र* 
> मित्र आपसे अनुरोध है की की इसका अर्थ कृपया स्पस्ट कर दें 
> *= चतुर्थेश शनि के कारण भिमी की प्राप्ति होगी* 
> एक प्रश्न और है यदि अप आज्ञा दे तो पोस्ट कर दू 
> 
> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद :salut::salut:



इसका मतलब है --भूमि  !आप कोई भी प्रश्न डाल सकते हैं  लेकिन आपको आवश्यक dob ,dot ,dop पुन: डालना होगा !

----------


## lalji1964

> मेरा विवरण ---
> नाम -sandip mishra
> जन्म तारीख-20 jun 1969
> जन्म समय - 01:00 am
> जन्म स्थान- Jabalpur (M.P.)
> 
> 
> कृपया बताये की पिछले कई वर्सो से जीवन में हर छेत्र में मिल रही नाकामियों का दौर कब तक चलेगा 
> और रोजगार के मोर्चे पर मुझे अच्छी कामयाबी कब मिलेगी साथ ही उपाय भी सुझाये 
> ...



संदीप जी ,आपकी कुंडली में छठा भाव का स्वामी सूर्य सुख भाव में बैठा है !जब षष्ठेश,अष्टमेश और द्वादेशेष जन्मांग के किसी घर में बैठ जाते हैं तो उस भाव से सम्बंधित विकास रोक देते हैं और परेशानिया पैदा करने लगते हैं !अष्टमेश और द्वादेशेष क्रमश; शुक्र  व शनि  कुटुंब / धन भाव में बिराजमान है ! पराक्रम भाव पर मंगल की दृष्टि है !जिससे पराक्रम भाव के साथ द्वितीय और चतुर्थ भाव पीड़ित है !जब पुरुषार्थ नहीं कर पाएंगा तो धन कैसे आयेगा !जब धन नहीं आयेगा और पुरुषार्थ नहीं होगा तो परिवार कैसे सुखी रहेगा !

शुक्र शनि की युति   और उस पर मंगल की दृष्टि ------------------- बनाते मकान को रेट की तरह गिरा देता है !कुछ इसी तरह   की घटनाएं आपके जीवन में घटती होंगी !

----------


## lalji1964

संदीप जी 
एकादशेश शनि नीच गत है !यह ऐसी परिश्थितियों को जन्म देगा की आपको झकझोर देगा !राहू गृह के लग्न में रहने से आपका किचन उत्तर पूर्व दिशा में होना चाहिए ! इसके लिए आप को निम्न उपाय करना होगा ----

१=पूर्व की ओर मुंह करके कभी भी पूजा ना करें !
२=केतु ७वे  घर में है इससे नर नारादी का सुख नहीं मिलता होगा !इसके लिए आप घर में एक कुत्ता पाले !
३=बृहस्पति ७वे घर में होने के कारण अपने कपडे उतार कर कभी भी किसी को ना दे अन्यथा आपकी यह दशा हो जायेगी की आपके तन पर एक कपड़ा क्या एक सूत नहीं बचेगा !
४=अपने घर में कोई भी दीपक या जोत लगातार नहीं जलानी चाहिए !
५=षष्ठेश सूर्य चतुर्थ भाव में होने के कारण heart -attack  जैसी paroblem  खड़ी कर देगा तथा यह आपके दुश्मनों की संख्या में वृद्धि कर रहा है !अत:
अ = सत्यनारायण कथा का प्रत्येक पूर्णिमा को घर में श्रवण करें !
ब = आप जाल में लाल रोली डाल कर सूर्य को प्रात: काल अर्ध्य दें !
स =नारायण स्तोत्र का पाठ पीपल की जड़ के पास करें !
द= हर शनिवार को पीपल बृक्ष के निचे संध्या काल में सरसों के तेल का दीपक जलाएं !
६= आप सूर्य, शुक्र, शनि ,राहू ,केतु एवं बुध से सम्बंधित कोई रत्न ना पहने !
७= हो सके गले में एक मुखी ,६ मुखी , ७ मुखी, ४मुखि, ८मुखि और ९मुखि रुद्राक्ष प्राण प्रतिष्ठित कराकर धारण करे !
८= आप मूल नक्षत्र में पैदा हुए हैं !यदि इसकी  शान्ति नहीं हुयी हो तो आगामी इसी नक्षत्र के दिन इसकी पंडित से शान्ति करा दें !
९=आप शनिवार के दिन  कांसे के बर्तन में सरसों के तेल में अपना छाया देखकर उसे दान करें !  
१०=शनि की वस्तुवों का मुफ्त में दान ना लें !यह आपको घातक कर रहा है !
११= कनिष्ठिका अंगुली में ५.२५ रत्ती का मोती चांदी बनवाकर हस्त नक्षत्र   में धारण करे !
१२=हर ६ माह में आप एक बार रुद्राभिषेक अवश्य कराएँ !


संदीप जी 
में २०-०३-२०१५ तक चन्द्र की महादशा चलेगी !और २०-०१-२०१३ से २०-०३-२०१५ तक सूर्य की अन्तर्दशा/प्रत्यंतर दशा तक आपको कही जरुर सेटिल हो जाना चाहिए !

----------


## sau1212

*प्रिय मित्र*,

मेरा विवरण ---
*नाम - वासुदेव यादव
**जन्म तारीख- 21 february 1985 (21-02 -1985 )*
*जन्म समय - 07:00 AM*
*जन्म स्थान- बहराइच (उत्तर प्रदेश)


 समस्या :-
 मेरी नौकरी कब लगेगी ? मेरी शादी लव मैरिज है, की नही और कब तक  होगी?*

----------


## lalji1964

संदीप जी 
में २०-०३-२०१५ तक चन्द्र की महादशा चलेगी !और २०-०१-२०१३ से २०-०३-२०१५ तक सूर्य की अन्तर्दशा/प्रत्यंतर दशा तक आपको कही जरुर सेटिल हो जाना चाहिए !

----------


## lalji1964

> मेरा विवरण ---
> नाम -subhash modi
> जन्म तारीख-21 january 1959
> जन्म समय - 01:30 am
> जन्म स्थान- Alwar(rajasthan)
> 
> 
> कृपया बताये की पिछले कई वर्सो से जीवन में हर छेत्र में मिल रही नाकामियों का दौर कब तक चलेगा
> और रोजगार के मोर्चे पर मुझे अच्छी कामयाबी कब मिलेगी साथ ही उपाय भी सुझाये
> ...


सुभाष मोदी जी,
आप निम्न से क्या सहमत हैं ?
आर्थिक बिषयों में सावधानी नहीं रखते ?
आप के अन्दर तीव्र सुधार की भावना है !
क्रांतिकारी सिद्धांत और रुढियों के आप विरोधी हैं !
आप विद्रोही स्वभाव के तथा किसी बात को चढ़ा बढ़ाकर कहते हैं !
आप गुप्त बातों को गुप्त रखने के योग्य नहीं है !
आप बिखरी परिस्थितिया,षड्यं  ्र,धोखा धडी के शिकार हैं !
सूर्य मंगल केन्द्रस्थ होने के कारण आप के अन्दर शक्तिशाली ऊर्जा का भण्डार है !
आप अपने मनोभावों को खुले रूप से प्रकट करते हैं !
शुक्र शनि के योग के कारण आप भावनात्मक कठिनाइयों का अनुभव करते हैं !
शुक्र मंगल केन्द्रस्थ होने के कारण यौन शक्ति के बिकृति रूप के शिकार है !

----------


## lalji1964

सुभाष मोदी जी,

चौथे घर में शुक्र , पति पत्नी के रिश्ते को बिगाड़ रहा है !

सूर्य शुक्र का मेल अच्छा नहीं है !

जब चन्द्रमा ८ वे घर में होता है तो जमीन जायदाद होते हुए भी सुख नहीं मिलता !

६थे घर में केतु नर नारादी का सुख नहीं देता!

चर राशि में ०५ ग्रह और स्थिर राशि में ०२ ग्रह स्थित हैं !लोगों से मिलकर अपना काम निपुणता से आपको निकालना चाहिए ! इस   परिप्रेक्ष्य में आपको नेतृत्त्व का कार्य संभालना चाहिए !

आपको ०२ मुट्ठी सौंफ लगातार ४३दिन तक किसी राजकीय संस्थान में चुपके से रख आना चाहिए !क्योंकि आपका १०वा घर खाली है और इसको सही करने का यही उपाय है !

आपको दिनाक २८-०९-२०१२ तक शनि में शुक्र की अन्तर्दशा में कामयाबी मिलने की उम्मीद है !

----------


## lalji1964

> नाम - श्याम कुमार 
> जन्म तारीख- 07 अगस्त 1970 
> जन्म समय - 08 :22 AM
> जन्म स्थान- इज्हेव्स्क (रूस)) Izhevsk Russia
> समस्या - मेरी सरकारी नोकरी में प्रोब्लम है. क्या ये सुरक्षित रहेगी या छुट जाएगी? मुझे संतान सुख कब मिलेगा?
> कृपया उत्तर जल्दी देने का प्रयास करें. कृपया उत्तर इ-मेल से दें. 
> alon291@yahoo.com



मित्र ,यदि हो सके तो on  line  बात करें ?

----------


## lalji1964

> नाम - दिनेश कुमार 
> जन्म तारीख- 18 सितम्बर , 1986 
> जन्म समय - 10 :20 AM
> जन्म स्थान- नोहर (राजस्थान )
> समस्या - क्या मेरे नसीब मैं सरकारी नौकरी है? बस ये ही जानना चाहता हूँ, यदि नहीं तो कोई बात नहीं आप बताएं जरुर



दिनेश कुमार जी, आपकी कुंडली में राज्य के पराक्रम भाव में बुध के साथ सूर्य और केतु बैठे हैं लग्न पर सौर उसमे स्थित शुक्र पर गुरु की दृष्टि पड़ रही है !आपको छिद्रान्वेषण सम्बंधित विभाग जैसे इनकम टैक्स, आडिट,रक्षा-सुरक्षा ,कानून /अग्नि के क्षेत्र में सेवा में जाने का मौक़ा मिलेगा !आपका भाग्योदय देश/विदेश दोनों में हो सकता है !और पश्चिम दिशा में (जहाँ वर्तमान में रहते हैं )भाग्योदय होगा !

शनि मंगल से प्रभावित होने के कारण यांत्रिक से सम्बंधित इंजीनियरिंग क्षेत्रों में भी बागिदारी हो सकती है खनन बिभाग में भी try  करे 1

दिनेश कुमार जी याद रहे की आपकी कुंडली में काल सर्प दोष है इसकी शान्ति जरुर करा ले !

----------


## lalji1964

> नाम - श्याम कुमार 
> जन्म तारीख- 07 अगस्त 1970 
> जन्म समय - 08 :22 AM
> जन्म स्थान- इज्हेव्स्क (रूस)) Izhevsk Russia
> समस्या - मेरी सरकारी नोकरी में प्रोब्लम है. क्या ये सुरक्षित रहेगी या छुट जाएगी? मुझे संतान सुख कब मिलेगा?
> कृपया उत्तर जल्दी देने का प्रयास करें. कृपया उत्तर इ-मेल से दें. 
> alon291@yahoo.com



श्याम कुमार जी ,

आपकी कुंडली में सूर्य जो लाभ भाव का स्वामी है अपने से १२ वे भाव में बैठा है और इस तरह अपने ही राज्य  का नाश कर रहा है !अत: आप प्रात: काल एक लोटे जल में सुखी लाल मिर्च के ११ दाने डालकर ४३ दिन तक सूर्य को अर्ध्य दें !इससे जॉब की परेशानियों का त्वरित हल निकलेगा !

आपकी कुंडली के सप्तम भाव में नीच का शनि बिराजमान हैतथ पंचम भाव में रहू बैठा है ! जो दोनों मिलकर गर्भ हानि करेगा !इससे आपको संतान हानि का सामना करना पड़ता होगा !इसके लिए निम्न उपाय करे ---

१= शनिवार को मछलियों को जौ की आते की गोलिया खिलाये !

२= बहते पानी में सुखा नारियल लेकर ,उस पर सरसों के तेल का तिलक लगाकर बहते पानी में प्रवाहित करें !

३= मंगल के दिन हो सके तो बरत करे और शाम को एक अन्न और मीठा ग्रहण करे !

४=बुध के साथ केतु की युति होने के कारण निर्बल है !इससे आपको पिटा द्वारा हानि होगी !साथ ही राज्य की ओर से भी problem  खड़ी हो रही होगी !आपके  भाग्य भाव को भी नुक्सान पहुँच रहा होगा !इसके लिए आप अपनी बहन बेटियों को बुलाकर सर्व प्रथम उन्हें मीठा खिलाये ,नमकीन नहीं !उसके बाद अच्छी तरह से उनकी बिदाई करे !

५= हो सके  तो दुर्गा सप्तशती का पाठ   करा ले या स्वयं कर ले !

----------


## Kamal Ji

लाल जी भाई जिकी नमस्कार.
मुझे नही पता था कि बड़े में यह गुण भी है.
बहुत अच्छा लगा मुझे आपको यहाँ देख कर 
और लोगों कि समस्यां का निदान करते हुए.
धन्यवाद.
अनु.

----------


## lalji1964

> लाल जी भाई जिकी नमस्कार.
> मुझे नही पता था कि बड़े में यह गुण भी है.
> बहुत अच्छा लगा मुझे आपको यहाँ देख कर 
> और लोगों कि समस्यां का निदान करते हुए.
> धन्यवाद.
> अनु.



मेरी बहन आई और मुझे बतायी भी नहीं !और मै लिखने में ब्यस्त होने के कारण उसे देख भी नहीं पाया !अरे किस जन्म का तू बदला ले रही है ? खैर खुछ भी हो !मेरी छोटी बहन तुम्हारा स्वागत है !कम से कम अपना परिवार आता है तो कितना सुखद अनुभव होता है ,आज मै इसका खुद अनुभव कर रहा हूँ ! 

जय माता दी !

----------


## lalji1964

अमोल भाई और अनु बहन 
आज जो आप लोगों ने प्रत्यक्ष और अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से मेरे मन में एक फलदायी भाव का प्रादुर्भाव किया ! उसका मै तहे दिल से शुक्र गुजार हूँ लेकिन मित्र द्वय  इसे यदि प्रत्यक्ष रूप से सूत्र पर यदि आप लोग मूर्त रूप देते तो सोने में सुहागा हो जाता ! मै इसकी उम्मीद जरुर करूंगा !!!!!

----------


## lalji1964

> लाल जी भाई जिकी नमस्कार.
> मुझे नही पता था कि बड़े में यह गुण भी है.
> बहुत अच्छा लगा मुझे आपको यहाँ देख कर 
> और लोगों कि समस्यां का निदान करते हुए.
> धन्यवाद.
> अनु.


बहन, jyotish में meraa haabi के taur पर rujhan  है !

----------


## shart

आदरणीय मित्र 
मुझे कुछ साल पहले बतया गया था की मेरी कुंडली में कर्म भाव का swami शनि है और संभवतः गुरु का कमजोर होना भी बताया गया था ( क्युकी मुझे ठीक से यद् नै आ रहा है अतः  अधूरे विवरण के लिए क्षमा चाहूँगा)
और मुझे शिक्षा क क्षेत्र में अच्छी जॉब और सफलता मिल सकती है...
मित्र मैं इस समय अपने करियर को लेके बहुत चिंतित हु कृपया मुझे ये भी बताये की जीवन में मानसिक शांति कब मिलेगी 
मई आपका अत्यंत आभारी हु

----------


## shart

मेरा विवरण ---
नाम - शंकर त्रिवेदी
जन्म तारीख- 08 अक्टूबर , 1985 (08 -10 -1985 )
जन्म समय - 10 :50 PM
जन्म स्थान- गोरखपुर (उत्तर प्रदेश)

----------


## inder123in

मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है    मेरी भी कुछ जानने की इच्छा है 
1.  मे अभी एक सरकारी नोकरी कर रहा हूँ पर वो नोकरी नाममात्र की है उससे मेरा खर्चा भी नही चल पता 

मेने एक अच्छी सी प्रतिष्ठित सरकारी नोकरी के लिए कई बार  बहुत कोशिश की पर हर बार मंजिल पर पाहुचने से 1 या 2 नंबर से रेह जाता हूँ सीधे शब्दों मे कहें तो भाग्य साथ नही देता है 

नाम - इन्द्र पाल सिंह 
 जन्म तारीख - 31/08/1980 
जन्म समय - 11:45 PM
जन्म स्थान-  पिछोर जिला शिवपुरी (मध्य प्रदेश )

----------


## sau1212

[QUOTE=sau1212;545348]*प्रिय मित्र*,

मेरा विवरण ---
*नाम - वासुदेव यादव
**जन्म तारीख- 21 february 1985 (21-02 -1985 )*
*जन्म समय - 07:00 AM*
*जन्म स्थान- बहराइच (उत्तर प्रदेश)


 समस्या :-
 मेरी नौकरी कब लगेगी ? मेरी शादी लव मैरिज है, की नही और कब तक  होगी?

मित्र* कहा चले गये  दर्शन दो

----------


## ankur01002

प्रिय मित्र,
आपके सम्मुख सर्वप्रथम मै अपनी समस्या रख रहा हु
मेरा विवरण ---
नाम - अंकुर जायसवाल
जन्म तारीख- 20 मार्च  , 1983 (20 -03 -1983 )
जन्म समय - 01 :55 ऍम रात्रि
जन्म स्थान- फैजाबाद  (उत्तर प्रदेश)


कृपया बताये की भविष्य कैसा रहेगा किस चेत्र में सफलता मिलेगी
और सरकारी नौकरी के क्या योग है

----------


## love birds

Dost:-

नाम :   संदीप 
जनम : 05 feb 1988
समय : 03:55 am
स्थान : डावला (हरियाणा )

दोस्त मेरी कुंडली देखे और बताये की क्या ठीक है और क्या गलत है ??????????

----------


## Akash78

मल्लिका जी नमस्कार ! मैंने भी आपकी कुंडली देखी ! यद्यपी ये मेरा जॉब नही है फिर भी मै इसमे रूचि रखता हूँ ! कौन  नही चाहेगा  अपने भविष्य के बारे में जानना ! 

ये है आपकी  लग्न-कुंडली 

 ये है आपकी नवांश –कुंडली !

१.आपकी कुंडली में गुरु धनु (स्वराशि ) में वक्री है ! जो लग्न  से बारहवे स्थित है आप को पुखराज पहनना लाभदायक होगा !आप शत्रुओ को भि मित्र बनानेवाले , विश्वस्त मित्रों से युक्त जीवन के उत्तरार्ध में सफल अतिव्ययी होंगी !
२. लग्नेश शनि मित्र राशि में  दशम भाव में स्थित होकर आपके भाग्य को प्रबल बना रहे है !आप सुखी ,चतुर, जीवन के उत्तरार्ध में उन्नतिशील एवम उच्च पदाधिकारी ,राज्य सम्मान प्राप्त नेता ,भावुक और महत्वाकांक्षी ,अपने व्यवसाय में सफल होंगी !
३.आपका सप्तमेश चन्द्रमा है, जो लग्न अर्थात प्रथम भाव  में स्थित है स्पष्ट है आप बहुत ख़ूबसूरत है ,चन्द्रमा मन का स्वामी होता है जो जल राशि में है , आप भावुक बहुत जल्दी हो जाती है ! प्रथम भाव में चन्द्रमा है तो अतः अप  आकर्षक , प्रभावशाली व्यक्तीत्व वाले , प्रणयी , चंचल स्वभाव, के है !
४.सप्तम भाव  में सूर्य है अतः यह कामातुर जीवन, वैवाहिक संबंधो में उपेक्षा ,अर्थात झगडालू पति/पत्नी किन्तु विवोहौपरांत उन्नतिशील , उच्चस्तरीय मित्रों से सहायता एवम धनप्राप्ति का  घोतक है !
आपकी कुंडली में मांगक चतुर्थ भाव का स्वामी सुखेश होकर एवं दशमेश होकर स्वराशि में दशम भाव में स्थित है !जो आपको ऐश्वर्यवान, शत्रुओ से भि धन प्राप्त करने वाला , महत्वाकांक्षी ,चपल स्वभाववाला उद्यमी तथा समत कठिनाइयों पर विजय पाने का गुण प्रदान करता है !
५.बुध-शुक्र की युति अष्टम भाव में है – जो असफल प्रेमी ,कामी ,गुप्त कार्यों में रत , विवाह द्वारा आर्थिक लाभ ,सांझेदार से वाद विवाद होने के कारण दुखी ,माता को कष्ट ,किसी विधवा/विधुर से प्रणय संबंधो से संभावनाओं का द्योतक है !
६.पंचम भाव  में राहू- चित्रकारी [आर्ट कला में ]में रूचि रखने वाली है ! संतान पक्ष में बाधक एवं  कष्टकारक है,
मकर लग्न – का जातक लंबे कद, सुन्दर नेत्र और वात प्रकृति वाला ,अनेक विघ्न बाधाओं के होते हुए भी परिश्रमी एवं कार्यशील ,व्यापार व्यवसाय एवं राजनीती में अपनी चतुरता,व्यवहारकुश  ता  के कारण सफल,गृहस्त जीवन से असंतुष्ट ,आत्मप्रसंशा में विस्वास नहीं करने वाला आस्तिक तथा आदर्श विचारक  होता 
है !
श्रवण नक्षत्र –आकाश मंडल में राशि चक्र के बाइसवे नक्षत्र का विस्तार क्षेत्र २८० अंश से २९३ अंश २० कला तक श्रवन नक्षत्र का क्षेत्र निर्धारित है १ अरबी ज्योतिष में इसे ‘’साद बुला ‘’ कहते है ,ग्रीक ज्योतिष में ‘’अक्वारी’’ तथा चाइनीज़ भविष्य शास्त्र में ‘’नू’’ कहते है !श्रवन का अर्थ होता है ,सुनाई देना अर्थात सुनने वाली  इंद्री ‘’कान ‘’ !
ऐसे जातक बहुत ही आकर्षक व्यक्तित्व,गोल चेहरा ,नम्र तथा मधुर वाणी के स्वामी होते है !वे चाहते है की उनके आसपास वातावरण साफ़ सुथरा रहे १स्वदिश्त तथा साफसुथरा भोजन उन्हें प्रिय होता है !आतिथ्य सत्कार में उन्हें विशेष आनंद मिलता है !श्रवन जातक धर्म भीरु स्वभाव के होते है !उनकी गंभीर वाणी एवम मधुर स्वभाव के कारण व्यक्ती उनकी ओर बरबस खिछा चला जाता है !आअज के समय की राजनीती में अनुकूल सिद्ध हो सकते है !उनकी एक भी मुस्कान दूसरे को अपनी तरफ आकर्षित करने के लिए काफी होती है !जीवन में सदैव उत्तरदायित्व से परीपूर्ण होने के कारण उनके कंधो पर आर्थिक बोझ भी  रहता है !!
इनके जीवन में ३० साल तक आयु खंड का समय अधिक उतार चडाव से भरा रहता है ! ३० से ४५ वर्ष के मध्य प्रत्येक कार्यक्षेत्र में सफलता मिलाती है ६०-६५ वर्ष की अवस्था तक पहुचने पर वे पर्याप्त धन के स्वामी हो जाते है !’पारिवारिक जीवन –इनका पारिवारिक जीवन असाधारण सुख सुविधाओं से युक्त होता है !इन्हें आग्याकारिताथा सेवाभावी पति/पत्नी मिलते है !इसके बावजूद यदा कदा विवाहेतर सम्बन्ध भी बने रहते है !
महिला जातक – श्रवन महिलाए लंबी और पतली होती है !उनका सर शरीर की तुलना में भारी होता है ! सामने डाट कुछ छितराए और नाक बड़ी होती है !श्रवन महिलाए दान-पून्य करने वाली धार्मिक तथा बहुत से धार्मिक स्थलो यात्रा करती है ! अन्दर से वे बहुत ही संकालु , अविश्वनीय होती है !कमजोर और दरिद्र के प्रति सहानुभूति तथा उदारता दिखाना भी उनकी विशेषता है ! वे दिखावा भी खूब करती है !बशर्ते उनके पति बीच में न पड़ें ! अन्यथा वे सारा जिम्मा पति पर डाल देती है !  श्रवण महिलाए अच्छी नर्तक ,गायक तथा कलाकार बन सकती है !यद्यपी ये प्रत्येक मामले में अग्रणी रहना चाहती है ! अतः पति के साथ घरेलु मामलों में नोक झोक होती रहती है !वे नही चाहती कि कोई दूसरा भी उनके बराबर कुशल दक्षता प्राप्त करे !अपने पति को भी वे सदैव सजा-सवरा और आदर्श गुणों से युक्त अनूठा देखना पसंद करती है ,कुछ ऐसे ही कारणों से उनके गृहस्थ जीवन में तनाव पैदा कर देते है !
विशेष –शनि की राशि और चन्द्रमा के नक्षत्र में पैदा हुए अधिकाँश श्रवण नक्षत्र जातक बाल्यकाल में अत्यधिक चंच्चल स्वभाव के ,मात्र पित्र भक्त अभिमानी, जल संबंधी कार्यों में रूचि रखने वालेहोते है ! ऐसे व्यक्तियों के जीवन में अत्यधिक सोच विचार रहता है !प्रत्येक कार्य को काफी सोच लेने के  बाद करने वाले ऐसे जातक स्वजनों एवं मित्रों के विरोधी होते है !चन्द्रमा के शनि राशि में होने से ये जातक लालची ,क्षुद्र मनोवृति वाले , दोषदर्शी, चिडचिडे औए अपने व्वहार क्षेत्र में असभ्य हो जाते है ! अपने हितों की रक्षा के लिए ये सर्वोपरी रहते है !

----------


## Akash78

मल्लिका जी नमस्कार ! मैंने भी आपकी कुंडली देखी ! यद्यपी ये मेरा जॉब नही है फिर भी मै इसमे रूचि रखता हूँ ! कौन  नही चाहेगा  अपने भविष्य के बारे में जानना ! 

ये है आपकी  लग्न-कुंडली 

 ये है आपकी नवांश –कुंडली !

१.आपकी कुंडली में गुरु धनु (स्वराशि ) में वक्री है ! जो लग्न  से बारहवे स्थित है आप को पुखराज पहनना लाभदायक होगा !आप शत्रुओ को भि मित्र बनानेवाले , विश्वस्त मित्रों से युक्त जीवन के उत्तरार्ध में सफल अतिव्ययी होंगी !
२. लग्नेश शनि मित्र राशि में  दशम भाव में स्थित होकर आपके भाग्य को प्रबल बना रहे है !आप सुखी ,चतुर, जीवन के उत्तरार्ध में उन्नतिशील एवम उच्च पदाधिकारी ,राज्य सम्मान प्राप्त नेता ,भावुक और महत्वाकांक्षी ,अपने व्यवसाय में सफल होंगी !
३.आपका सप्तमेश चन्द्रमा है, जो लग्न अर्थात प्रथम भाव  में स्थित है स्पष्ट है आप बहुत ख़ूबसूरत है ,चन्द्रमा मन का स्वामी होता है जो जल राशि में है , आप भावुक बहुत जल्दी हो जाती है ! प्रथम भाव में चन्द्रमा है तो अतः अप  आकर्षक , प्रभावशाली व्यक्तीत्व वाले , प्रणयी , चंचल स्वभाव, के है !
४.सप्तम भाव  में सूर्य है अतः यह कामातुर जीवन, वैवाहिक संबंधो में उपेक्षा ,अर्थात झगडालू पति/पत्नी किन्तु विवोहौपरांत उन्नतिशील , उच्चस्तरीय मित्रों से सहायता एवम धनप्राप्ति का  घोतक है !
आपकी कुंडली में मंगल चतुर्थ भाव का स्वामी सुखेश होकर एवं दशमेश होकर स्वराशि में दशम भाव में स्थित है !जो आपको ऐश्वर्यवान, शत्रुओ से भि धन प्राप्त करने वाला , महत्वाकांक्षी ,चपल स्वभाववाला उद्यमी तथा समत कठिनाइयों पर विजय पाने का गुण प्रदान करता है !
५.बुध-शुक्र की युति अष्टम भाव में है – जो असफल प्रेमी ,कामी ,गुप्त कार्यों में रत , विवाह द्वारा आर्थिक लाभ ,सांझेदार से वाद विवाद होने के कारण दुखी ,माता को कष्ट ,किसी विधवा/विधुर से प्रणय संबंधो से संभावनाओं का द्योतक है !
६.पंचम भाव  में राहू- चित्रकारी [आर्ट कला में ]में रूचि रखने वाली है ! संतान पक्ष में बाधक एवं  कष्टकारक है,
मकर लग्न – का जातक लंबे कद, सुन्दर नेत्र और वात प्रकृति वाला ,अनेक विघ्न बाधाओं के होते हुए भी परिश्रमी एवं कार्यशील ,व्यापार व्यवसाय एवं राजनीती में अपनी चतुरता,व्यवहार कुशलता  के कारण सफल,गृहस्त जीवन से असंतुष्ट ,आत्मप्रसंशा में विस्वास नहीं करने वाला आस्तिक तथा आदर्श विचारक  होता 
है !
श्रवण नक्षत्र –आकाश मंडल में राशि चक्र के बाइसवे नक्षत्र का विस्तार क्षेत्र २८० अंश से २९३ अंश २० कला तक श्रवन नक्षत्र का क्षेत्र निर्धारित है १ अरबी ज्योतिष में इसे ‘’साद बुला ‘’ कहते है ,ग्रीक ज्योतिष में ‘’अक्वारी’’ तथा चाइनीज़ भविष्य शास्त्र में ‘’नू’’ कहते है !श्रवन का अर्थ होता है ,सुनाई देना अर्थात सुनने वाली  इंद्री ‘’कान ‘’ !
ऐसे जातक बहुत ही आकर्षक व्यक्तित्व,गोल चेहरा ,नम्र तथा मधुर वाणी के स्वामी होते है !वे चाहते है की उनके आसपास वातावरण साफ़ सुथरा रहे १स्वदिश्त तथा साफसुथरा भोजन उन्हें प्रिय होता है !आतिथ्य सत्कार में उन्हें विशेष आनंद मिलता है !श्रवन जातक धर्म भीरु स्वभाव के होते है !उनकी गंभीर वाणी एवम मधुर स्वभाव के कारण व्यक्ती उनकी ओर बरबस खिछा चला जाता है !आअज के समय की राजनीती में अनुकूल सिद्ध हो सकते है !उनकी एक भी मुस्कान दूसरे को अपनी तरफ आकर्षित करने के लिए काफी होती है !जीवन में सदैव उत्तरदायित्व से परीपूर्ण होने के कारण उनके कंधो पर आर्थिक बोझ भी  रहता है !!
इनके जीवन में ३० साल तक आयु खंड का समय अधिक उतार चडाव से भरा रहता है ! ३० से ४५ वर्ष के मध्य प्रत्येक कार्यक्षेत्र में सफलता मिलाती है ६०-६५ वर्ष की अवस्था तक पहुचने पर वे पर्याप्त धन के स्वामी हो जाते है !’पारिवारिक जीवन –इनका पारिवारिक जीवन असाधारण सुख सुविधाओं से युक्त होता है !इन्हें आग्याकारी तथा सेवाभावी पति/पत्नी मिलते है !इसके बावजूद यदा कदा विवाहेतर सम्बन्ध भी बने रहते है !
महिला जातक – श्रवन महिलाए लंबी और पतली होती है !उनका सर शरीर की तुलना में भारी होता है ! सामने डाट कुछ छितराए और नाक बड़ी होती है !श्रवन महिलाए दान-पून्य करने वाली धार्मिक तथा बहुत से धार्मिक स्थलो यात्रा करती है ! अन्दर से वे बहुत ही संकालु , अविश्वनीय होती है !कमजोर और दरिद्र के प्रति सहानुभूति तथा उदारता दिखाना भी उनकी विशेषता है ! वे दिखावा भी खूब करती है !बशर्ते उनके पति बीच में न पड़ें ! अन्यथा वे सारा जिम्मा पति पर डाल देती है !  श्रवण महिलाए अच्छी नर्तक ,गायक तथा कलाकार बन सकती है !यद्यपी ये प्रत्येक मामले में अग्रणी रहना चाहती है ! अतः पति के साथ घरेलु मामलों में नोक झोक होती रहती है !वे नही चाहती कि कोई दूसरा भी उनके बराबर कुशल दक्षता प्राप्त करे !अपने पति को भी वे सदैव सजा-सवरा और आदर्श गुणों से युक्त अनूठा देखना पसंद करती है ,कुछ ऐसे ही कारणों से उनके गृहस्थ जीवन में तनाव पैदा कर देते है !
विशेष –शनि की राशि और चन्द्रमा के नक्षत्र में पैदा हुए अधिकाँश श्रवण नक्षत्र जातक बाल्यकाल में अत्यधिक चंच्चल स्वभाव के ,मात्र पित्र भक्त अभिमानी, जल संबंधी कार्यों में रूचि रखने वालेहोते है ! ऐसे व्यक्तियों के जीवन में अत्यधिक सोच विचार रहता है !प्रत्येक कार्य को काफी सोच लेने के  बाद करने वाले ऐसे जातक स्वजनों एवं मित्रों के विरोधी होते है !चन्द्रमा के शनि राशि में होने से ये जातक लालची ,क्षुद्र मनोवृति वाले , दोषदर्शी, चिडचिडे औए अपने व्वहार क्षेत्र में असभ्य हो जाते है ! अपने हितों की रक्षा के लिए ये सर्वोपरी रहते है !

----------


## sau1212

प्रिय मित्र

मेरा विवरण ---
नाम - वासुदेव यादव
जन्म तारीख-21 february 1985 (21-02 -1985)
जन्म समय - 07:00 AM
जन्म स्थान- बहराइच (उत्तर प्रदेश)


समस्या :-
 मेरी नौकरी कब लगेगी ? मेरी शादी लव मैरिज है, की नही और कब तक  होगी?



कुछ मेरी भी सुनो मित्र 
 मेरी कुंडली के बारे मे भी बताओ

----------


## s_modi20

जिन्दगी कुछ रुक सी गयी है . मित्र यह बताएं की आर्थिक क्षेत्र में उन्नति संभव है और यदि है तो कब तक

----------


## s_modi20

जिन्दगी कुछ रुक सी गयी है . मित्र यह बताएं की आर्थिक क्षेत्र में उन्नति संभव है और यदि है तो कब तक . मैं अपना विवरण पूर्व में दे चुका हूँ . सुभाष मोदी

----------


## ankur01002

*कृपया हमारी प्राथना भी स्वीकार कर लीजिये* 




> प्रिय मित्र,
> आपके सम्मुख सर्वप्रथम मै अपनी समस्या रख रहा हु
> मेरा विवरण ---
> *नाम - अंकुर जायसवाल*
> *जन्म तारीख- 20 मार्च  , 1983 (20 -03 -1983 )*
> *जन्म समय - 01 :55 ऍम रात्रि*
> *जन्म स्थान- फैजाबाद  (उत्तर प्रदेश)*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## love birds

> Dost:-
> 
> नाम :   संदीप 
> जनम : 05 feb 1988
> समय : 03:55 am
> स्थान : डावला (हरियाणा )
> 
> दोस्त मेरी कुंडली देखे और बताये की क्या ठीक है और क्या गलत है ??????????



दोस्त कहा गायब हो गए जवाब तो दो

----------


## sau1212

[QUOTE=sau1212;550530]प्रिय मित्र

मेरा विवरण ---
नाम - वासुदेव यादव
जन्म तारीख-21 february 1985 (21-02 -1985)
जन्म समय - 07:00 AM
जन्म स्थान- बहराइच (उत्तर प्रदेश)


समस्या :-
 मेरी नौकरी कब लगेगी ? मेरी शादी लव मैरिज है, की नही और कब तक  होगी?



कुछ मेरी भी सुनो मित्र 
 मेरी कुंडली के बारे मे भी बताओ

दोस्त कहा गायब हो गए जवाब तो दो सही बात है

----------


## inder123in

> मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है    मेरी भी कुछ जानने की इच्छा है 1.  मे अभी एक सरकारी नोकरी कर रहा हूँ पर वो नोकरी नाममात्र की है उससे मेरा खर्चा भी नही चल पता मेने एक अच्छी सी प्रतिष्ठित सरकारी नोकरी के लिए कई बार  बहुत कोशिश की पर हर बार मंजिल पर पाहुचने से 1 या 2 नंबर से रेह जाता हूँ सीधे शब्दों मे कहें तो भाग्य साथ नही देता है नाम - इन्द्र पाल सिंह  जन्म तारीख - 31/08/1980 जन्म समय - 11:45 PMजन्म स्थान-  पिछोर जिला शिवपुरी (मध्य प्रदेश )


 क्या हुआ मित्र ??????????????????????????????

----------


## Akash78

नमस्कार दोस्तों !सूत्र के मूल सूत्रधार लालजी भाई है !वे समय निकालकर यदि उत्तर देते है तो सभी को प्रसन्नता होगी !मेरी भी इसमे रूचि है यदि लालजी भाई की अनुमति हो तो ,मै भी कोशिश करूँगा कि कुछ चुनिन्दा कुंडलियो का विश्लेषण कर जवाब दिया जाए ! धन्यवाद

----------


## alonboy

नमस्कार मित्र...    क्या आप मेरी भी सहायता करेंगे?
जीवन में हर जगह असफल हूँ. मार्गदर्शन करें.
विशेषकर आजीविका और संतान के बारे मैं.  
राज
15 may 1973
18 -23 शाम को
महेंद्रगढ़ हरियाणा

----------


## Akash78

> प्रिय मित्र
> मेरा विवरण ---
> नाम - वासुदेव यादव
> जन्म तारीख-21 february 1985 (21-02 -1985)
> जन्म समय - 07:00 AM
> जन्म स्थान- बहराइच (उत्तर प्रदेश)
> समस्या :-
>  मेरी नौकरी कब लगेगी ? मेरी शादी लव मैरिज है, की नही और कब तक  होगी?
> कुछ मेरी भी सुनो मित्र 
>  मेरी कुंडली के बारे मे भी बताओ


*आपकी कुंडली अपलोड नहीं हो पा रही है ! अतः केवल उत्तर प्रस्तुत है !*

मेरी नौकरी कब लगेगी ?
आपका जन्म कुम्भ राशि पूर्वाभाद्रपद नक्षत्र के प्रथम चरण में हुआ है ! ये जातक जन्मसे ही मेधावी और होनहार होते है !प्रतियोगिता या बुद्धि के बल से ये सरकारी विभागों में उच्च पदाधिकारी बनाते है !अच्छे सामाजिक दायरे में रहने के इच्छुक और आर्थिक क्षेत्र में आत्मनिर्भर होते है !
लग्नेश शनि दशम भाव व्यवसाय स्थान में तथा दशमेश मंगल धन भाव  में विराजमान है जो ये दर्शाता है की आप नौकरी अवश्य लगेगी वर्तमान में शनि की महादशा में राहू का अन्तर चला रहा है ! मार्च २०१२ तक नौकरी के उत्तम योग बनते है ! आप बहते जल में नारियल प्रवाहित करे ! काले कुत्ते को रोटी दे !
मेरी शादी लव मैरिज है, की नही और कब तक होगी?
आपकी कुंडली में शुक्र और मंगल की धन भाव में युति है जो यह दर्शाता है की आपकी काम  भावना कामुकता की हद तक प्रबल है ! विवाहेष ,सप्तमेश सूर्य लग्न में स्थित है ,चन्द्र और सूर्य दोनों पूर्ण दृष्टी से विवाह स्थान को देख रहे है निश्चित ही आपका जीवन साथी अत्यधिक ख़ूबसूरत होगा !लग्नेश शनि की दशम द्रष्टि भी सप्तम भाव पर है!नवांश कुंडली का लग्नेश शनि सप्तम भाव में विवाह स्थान में है ! आपकी कुंडली में प्रेम विवाह का प्रबल योग  बन रहा  है ! 
आप पहले नौकरी पर ध्यान दे ! प्रेम विवाह अवश्य होगा निश्चिन्त रहे !

----------


## MALLIKA

> मल्लिका जी नमस्कार ! मैंने भी आपकी कुंडली देखी ! यद्यपी ये मेरा जॉब नही है फिर भी मै इसमे रूचि रखता हूँ ! कौन  नही चाहेगा  अपने भविष्य के बारे में जानना ! 
> 
> ये है आपकी  लग्न-कुंडली 
> Attachment 224091
>  ये है आपकी नवांश –कुंडली !
> Attachment 224086
> १.आपकी कुंडली में गुरु धनु (स्वराशि ) में वक्री है ! जो लग्न  से बारहवे स्थित है आप को पुखराज पहनना लाभदायक होगा !आप शत्रुओ को भि मित्र बनानेवाले , विश्वस्त मित्रों से युक्त जीवन के उत्तरार्ध में सफल अतिव्ययी होंगी !
> २. लग्नेश शनि मित्र राशि में  दशम भाव में स्थित होकर आपके भाग्य को प्रबल बना रहे है !आप सुखी ,चतुर, जीवन के उत्तरार्ध में उन्नतिशील एवम उच्च पदाधिकारी ,राज्य सम्मान प्राप्त नेता ,भावुक और महत्वाकांक्षी ,अपने व्यवसाय में सफल होंगी !
> ३.आपका सप्तमेश चन्द्रमा है, जो लग्न अर्थात प्रथम भाव  में स्थित है स्पष्ट है आप बहुत ख़ूबसूरत है ,चन्द्रमा मन का स्वामी होता है जो जल राशि में है , आप भावुक बहुत जल्दी हो जाती है ! प्रथम भाव में चन्द्रमा है तो अतः अप  आकर्षक , प्रभावशाली व्यक्तीत्व वाले , प्रणयी , चंचल स्वभाव, के है !
> ...


 90 परसेंट सही बाते है आपकी !
पर मित्र मैंने आपको अपनी समय और तारीख तो दी नहीं फिर आपने कुंडली कैसे बना ली !
वो भी बिलकुल सही ?

----------


## sau1212

मेरी नौकरी कब लगेगी ?
आपका जन्म कुम्भ राशि पूर्वाभाद्रपद नक्षत्र के प्रथम चरण में हुआ है ! ये जातक जन्मसे ही मेधावी और होनहार होते है !प्रतियोगिता या बुद्धि के बल से ये सरकारी विभागों में उच्च पदाधिकारी बनाते है !अच्छे सामाजिक दायरे में रहने के इच्छुक और आर्थिक क्षेत्र में आत्मनिर्भर होते है !
लग्नेश शनि दशम भाव व्यवसाय स्थान में तथा दशमेश मंगल धन भाव  में विराजमान है जो ये दर्शाता है की आप नौकरी अवश्य लगेगी वर्तमान में शनि की महादशा में राहू का अन्तर चला रहा है ! मार्च २०१२ तक नौकरी के उत्तम योग बनते है ! आप बहते जल में नारियल प्रवाहित करे ! काले कुत्ते को रोटी दे !
मेरी शादी लव मैरिज है, की नही और कब तक होगी?
आपकी कुंडली में शुक्र और मंगल की धन भाव में युति है जो यह दर्शाता है की आपकी काम  भावना कामुकता की हद तक प्रबल है ! विवाहेष ,सप्तमेश सूर्य लग्न में स्थित है ,चन्द्र और सूर्य दोनों पूर्ण दृष्टी से विवाह स्थान को देख रहे है निश्चित ही आपका जीवन साथी अत्यधिक ख़ूबसूरत होगा !लग्नेश शनि की दशम द्रष्टि भी सप्तम भाव पर है!नवांश कुंडली का लग्नेश शनि सप्तम भाव में विवाह स्थान में है ! आपकी कुंडली में प्रेम विवाह का प्रबल योग  बन रहा  है ! 
आप पहले नौकरी पर ध्यान दे ! प्रेम विवाह अवश्य होगा निश्चिन्त रहे !


प्रिय मित्र Akash78  भाई जी 
क्षमा करे जन्मवर्ष गलत लिख गया था 
सही विवरण इस प्रकार हैं......

मेरा विवरण ---
नाम - वासुदेव यादव
जन्म तारीख-21 february 1983 (21-02 -1983)
जन्म समय - 07:00 AM
जन्म स्थान- बहराइच (उत्तर प्रदेश)
समस्या :-
मेरी नौकरी कब लगेगी ? मेरी शादी लव मैरिज है, की नही और कब तक होगी?
कुछ मेरी भी सुनो मित्र 

कृपया सही जन्मवर्ष अनुसार कुंडली विवरण प्रस्तुत करने की कृपा करें
आपकी बहुत मेहरबानी होगी

----------


## ankur01002

Re: !! कुंडली-विश्लेषण और समस्याओं का निदान !!
कृपया हमारी प्राथना भी स्वीकार कर लीजिये 

 Originally Posted by ankur01002  
प्रिय मित्र,
आपके सम्मुख सर्वप्रथम मै अपनी समस्या रख रहा हु
मेरा विवरण ---
नाम - अंकुर जायसवाल
जन्म तारीख- 20 मार्च , 1983 (20 -03 -1983 )
जन्म समय - 01 :55 ऍम रात्रि
जन्म स्थान- फैजाबाद (उत्तर प्रदेश)


कृपया बताये की भविष्य कैसा रहेगा किस चेत्र में सफलता मिलेगी
और सरकारी नौकरी के क्या योग है

----------


## Akash78

> नमस्कार मित्र...    क्या आप मेरी भी सहायता करेंगे?
> जीवन में हर जगह असफल हूँ. मार्गदर्शन करें.
> विशेषकर आजीविका और संतान के बारे मैं.  
> राज
> 15 may 1973
> 18 -23 शाम को
> महेंद्रगढ़ हरियाणा




विशेषकर आजीविका –
नमस्ते मित्र !आपका जन्म तुला लग्न एवं तुला राशि में स्वाति नक्षत्र के दूसरे चरण में हुआ है ,राशि स्वामी शुक्र है !
आप अपने विचारो में स्थिरता लाने का प्रयास करे अर्थात बार बार विचार न बदला करे !
आप कॉस्मेटिक आयटम / सौदर्य -प्रसाधन सामग्री ,कलात्मक वस्तुए ,सजावट की वस्तुओ का व्यसाय करे ! इसमे आप पत्नि का भी सहयोग ले ! लाभदायक होगा !
मदिरा पान के प्रेमी है - तो कम करें या उसका त्याग करे !जुआ ,सट्टा न खेले !
और संतान के बारे में-
आपके पंचम अर्थात संतान भाव में मंगल तथा ,लग्नेश शुक्र अष्टम भाव में है ,जो आपकी संतान पक्ष से चिंता को दर्शाता है !यह स्त्री की कुंडली में गर्भपात एवं निर्बल स्वास्थ्य का सूचक है !
आप निम्न उपाय कर के देखे ! आगे इश्वर की मर्जी !{सभी उपाय लाल किताब से है }
१.आप दोनों पति-पत्नि  रात को सिरहाने पानी रखें तथा सुबह उसे किसी पौधे में डाल दे याँ स्वयं पी ले !घर के आँगन में नीमका पेड़ लगाए ! काले कुत्ते को रोटी दे !
२.गुड ८०० ग्राम ,तथा इतना ही गेहू लगातार आठ दिन अपने इष्ट के मंदीर में चढ़ाये !मकान का मुख्य प्रवेश द्ववार दक्षिण में न रखे !८०० ग्राम जिमीकंद शुक्रवार को किसी मंदिर में दान करे !
३.शनिवार के दिन उडद जलधारा में प्रवाहित करे ! स्नान के समय पानी में थोडा दूध डालकर स्नान करे ,तथा पत्थर या लकडी पर बैठकर स्नान करे !
४.पति - पत्नि गुप्त स्थानों  [गुप्तांग] को ताजे दूध से साफ़ करे ! 
५`.नशे का त्याग करे ! अपनी पत्नि को उचित सम्मान दे !
६.पिता एवं  बुजुर्गो का सम्मान करे !

----------


## Akash78

> 90 परसेंट सही बाते है आपकी !
> पर मित्र मैंने आपको अपनी समय और तारीख तो दी नहीं फिर आपने कुंडली कैसे बना ली !
> वो भी बिलकुल सही ?


धन्यवाद मोहतरमा !मुझे भी आश्चर्य हो रहा है आप मेरी बातो को 90 परसेंट सही ठहरा रही है !

----------


## lalji1964

> आदरणीय मित्र 
> मुझे कुछ साल पहले बतया गया था की मेरी कुंडली में कर्म भाव का swami शनि है और संभवतः गुरु का कमजोर होना भी बताया गया था ( क्युकी मुझे ठीक से यद् नै आ रहा है अतः  अधूरे विवरण के लिए क्षमा चाहूँगा)
> और मुझे शिक्षा क क्षेत्र में अच्छी जॉब और सफलता मिल सकती है...
> मित्र मैं इस समय अपने करियर को लेके बहुत चिंतित हु कृपया मुझे ये भी बताये की जीवन में मानसिक शांति कब मिलेगी 
> मई आपका अत्यंत आभारी हु


मित्र आपका कर्मेश  सूर्य है ! शनि ,पराक्रम और सुख भाव का स्वामी है ! अब आपकी मर्जी और इसे आप कही भी कुंडली दिखाकर हमें चैलेंज कर सकते हैं !बाकी आपकी मर्जी ....धन्यवाद !!!!

----------


## Akash78

> मेरी नौकरी कब लगेगी ?
> आपका जन्म कुम्भ राशि पूर्वाभाद्रपद नक्षत्र के प्रथम चरण में हुआ है ! ये जातक जन्मसे ही मेधावी और होनहार होते है !प्रतियोगिता या बुद्धि के बल से ये सरकारी विभागों में उच्च पदाधिकारी बनाते है !अच्छे सामाजिक दायरे में रहने के इच्छुक और आर्थिक क्षेत्र में आत्मनिर्भर होते है !
> लग्नेश शनि दशम भाव व्यवसाय स्थान में तथा दशमेश मंगल धन भाव  में विराजमान है जो ये दर्शाता है की आप नौकरी अवश्य लगेगी वर्तमान में शनि की महादशा में राहू का अन्तर चला रहा है ! मार्च २०१२ तक नौकरी के उत्तम योग बनते है ! आप बहते जल में नारियल प्रवाहित करे ! काले कुत्ते को रोटी दे !
> मेरी शादी लव मैरिज है, की नही और कब तक होगी?
> आपकी कुंडली में शुक्र और मंगल की धन भाव में युति है जो यह दर्शाता है की आपकी काम  भावना कामुकता की हद तक प्रबल है ! विवाहेष ,सप्तमेश सूर्य लग्न में स्थित है ,चन्द्र और सूर्य दोनों पूर्ण दृष्टी से विवाह स्थान को देख रहे है निश्चित ही आपका जीवन साथी अत्यधिक ख़ूबसूरत होगा !लग्नेश शनि की दशम द्रष्टि भी सप्तम भाव पर है!नवांश कुंडली का लग्नेश शनि सप्तम भाव में विवाह स्थान में है ! आपकी कुंडली में प्रेम विवाह का प्रबल योग  बन रहा  है ! 
> आप पहले नौकरी पर ध्यान दे ! प्रेम विवाह अवश्य होगा निश्चिन्त रहे !
> 
> 
> प्रिय मित्र Akash78  भाई जी 
> ...


सभी से विन्रम निवेदन !
मित्रो  ! सही नाम न दे तो चलेगा किन्तु निम्न बाते अवश्य सही दे-
१- जन्म समय- रात्री अथवा दिन में am या  pm
२-जन्म तिथि - अंग्रेजी में 
२-जन्म स्थान -यदि कोई गाव है तो निकटतम तहसील ,जिला एवं प्रदेश 
जिन्हें एक बार बताया जा चुका है वे दोबारा प्रश्न न करे !

आपके द्वारा दी गई जानकारी के आधार पर ही उत्तर देने का प्रयास किया जाएगा ! कितना सही बताया जा रहा है इसका फीडबैक संयत भाषा का प्रयोग करते हुए अवश्य दे ! धन्यवाद  !

----------


## lalji1964

> नमस्कार दोस्तों !सूत्र के मूल सूत्रधार लालजी भाई है !वे समय निकालकर यदि उत्तर देते है तो सभी को प्रसन्नता होगी !मेरी भी इसमे रूचि है यदि लालजी भाई की अनुमति हो तो ,मै भी कोशिश करूँगा कि कुछ चुनिन्दा कुंडलियो का विश्लेषण कर जवाब दिया जाए ! धन्यवाद


मित्र ,आपका सूत्र पर स्वागत है !लेकिन आपको एक बात से अवगत कराना चाहूंगा की किसी भी जातक को उसके कुटुंब,पराक्रम भाव ,षष्ठ, सप्तम ,अष्टम ,एकादश तथा द्वादश भाव के स्वामियों का रत्न धारण कराने की सलाह ना दे ! उनकी कुंडली में स्थिति  अवश्य देखे !जहा तक हो ,उनकी पूजा पाठ के द्वारा ही शान्ति कराने  की सलाह दे !

----------


## lalji1964

> नमस्कार दोस्तों !सूत्र के मूल सूत्रधार लालजी भाई है !वे समय निकालकर यदि उत्तर देते है तो सभी को प्रसन्नता होगी !मेरी भी इसमे रूचि है यदि लालजी भाई की अनुमति हो तो ,मै भी कोशिश करूँगा कि कुछ चुनिन्दा कुंडलियो का विश्लेषण कर जवाब दिया जाए ! धन्यवाद


प्रविष्टि संख्या ४० व् ४१ में मल्लिका नामक जातक की जो कुंडली का विश्लेषण किया है ,उसे आपने लाल kitab के अनुसार अंधी नहीं बताया !yah ......?
यहाँ पर क्रम बद्ध रूप से सभी का उत्तर देना है !चुनिन्दा कुंडलियों का नहीं ....??? इसे ध्यान में बिशेष रखियेगा ! धन्यवाद ,
वैसे इसके ;लिए मैं हफ्ते में एक ही दिन समय दे पाता हूँ !क्योंकि प्रतिदिन का मेरा यहाँ आना ज़रा मुश्किल है !

----------


## sau1212

> सभी से विन्रम निवेदन !
> मित्रो  ! सही नाम न दे तो चलेगा किन्तु निम्न बाते अवश्य सही दे-
> १- जन्म समय- रात्री अथवा दिन में am या  pm
> २-जन्म तिथि - अंग्रेजी में 
> २-जन्म स्थान -यदि कोई गाव है तो निकटतम तहसील ,जिला एवं प्रदेश 
> जिन्हें एक बार बताया जा चुका है वे दोबारा प्रश्न न करे !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


मेरा आपसे अनुरोध है कि प्रार्थी की गलती को क्षमा करते हुए अन्तिम बार  सही जन्मवर्ष अनुसार कुंडली विवरण प्रस्तुत करने की कृपा करें ताकि कितना सही बताया जा रहा है इसका फीडबैक दिया जा सके साथ ही आपको दोबार कृष्ट देने के लिए क्षमा चाहता  हू



क्षमा कर देना व्यक्ति का सबसे बडा़ उपहार हैं ।

----------


## sau1212

मेरा आपसे अनुरोध है कि प्रार्थी की गलती को क्षमा करते हुए अन्तिम बार  सही जन्मवर्ष अनुसार कुंडली विवरण प्रस्तुत करने की कृपा करें ताकि कितना सही बताया जा रहा है इसका फीडबैक दिया जा सके साथ ही आपको दोबार कृष्ट देने के लिए क्षमा चाहता  हू

प्रिय मित्र Akash78 भाई जी 
क्षमा करे जन्मवर्ष गलत लिख गया था 
सही विवरण इस प्रकार हैं......

मेरा विवरण ---
नाम - वासुदेव यादव
जन्म तारीख-21 february 1983 (21-02 -1983)
जन्म समय - 07:00 AM
जन्म स्थान- बहराइच (उत्तर प्रदेश)
समस्या :-
मेरी नौकरी कब लगेगी ? मेरी शादी लव मैरिज है, की नही और कब तक होगी?


कृपया सही जन्मवर्ष अनुसार कुंडली विवरण प्रस्तुत करने की कृपा करें
आपकी बहुत मेहरबानी होगी




*  क्षमा कर देना व्यक्ति का सबसे बडा़ उपहार हैं ।*

----------


## inder123in

प्रविष्टि कृमांक 48 




> क्या हुआ मित्र ??????????????????????????????


मित्र लालजी क्या हुआ मेरा नंबर आया ही नही ओर अप आकार भी चले गए  ऐसा क्यों मित्र

----------


## DEV0034613

सर जी मेरे जन्म तिथि 
11 august 1982 है
टाइम 5:45 am
PLACE-    ALLAHABAD
सर जी ye bataye की मेरी सरकारी जॉब कब तक लगेगी 
और लगेगी की नहीं लगेगी 
मेरी सदी कब तक होगी और मेरी wife  kaise  होगी 


सर जी मेरा जवाब क्यों नहीं दे रहे है आप लोग मई paresan हो जाता हु की सिर्फ 
मेरा hi जवाब क्यों नहीं मिल पा रहा है क्या मई कोई गलती कर रहा हु क्या 
हेल्प में

----------


## DEV0034613

PM KAR DEGEYE HO SAKE TO

----------


## ankur01002

भाई हमारी भी अरज सुन लीजिये 


> Re: !! कुंडली-विश्लेषण और समस्याओं का निदान !!
> कृपया हमारी प्राथना भी स्वीकार कर लीजिये 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ankur01002  
> प्रिय मित्र,
> आपके सम्मुख सर्वप्रथम मै अपनी समस्या रख रहा हु
> मेरा विवरण ---
> नाम - अंकुर जायसवाल
> जन्म तारीख- 20 मार्च , 1983 (20 -03 -1983 )
> ...

----------


## jjojjy18

> मेरा आपसे अनुरोध है कि प्रार्थी की गलती को क्षमा करते हुए अन्तिम बार  सही जन्मवर्ष अनुसार कुंडली विवरण प्रस्तुत करने की कृपा करें ताकि कितना सही बताया जा रहा है इसका फीडबैक दिया जा सके साथ ही आपको दोबार कृष्ट देने के लिए क्षमा चाहता  हू
> 
> प्रिय मित्र Akash78 भाई जी 
> क्षमा करे जन्मवर्ष गलत लिख गया था 
> सही विवरण इस प्रकार हैं......
> 
> मेरा विवरण ---
> नाम - वासुदेव यादव
> जन्म तारीख-21 february 1983 (21-02 -1983)
> ...



वासुदेव जी 
आपकी कुंडली कुम्भ लग्न की है !आपका पंचमेश द्वादश भाव में तथा सप्तमेश लग्न में है  ! द्वादश भाव में आपकी प्रियतम होने के कारण वह अपना सतीत्व हमेशा नष्ट कराती रहेंगी जिसके कारण आपका विवाह सम्बन्ध नहीं हो पायेगा !
नौकरी के लिए आपका चयन  होगा और आप नौकरी ही करेंगे !आपको सरकारी नौकरी नहीं मिलेगी !आप प्राईवेट  जॉब के लिए प्रयत्न करें तो अच्छा होगा !वर्तमान में राहू की महादशा चल रही है !१८-१०-१३ तक आप जॉब अवश्य  पायेंगे !

----------


## jjojjy18

> सर जी मेरे जन्म तिथि 
> 11 august 1982 है
> टाइम 5:45 am
> PLACE-    ALLAHABAD
> सर जी ye bataye की मेरी सरकारी जॉब कब तक लगेगी 
> और लगेगी की नहीं लगेगी 
> मेरी सदी कब तक होगी और मेरी wife  kaise  होगी 
> 
> 
> ...


देवू जी ,आपकी कुंडली कर्क लग्न की है !आपकी सरकारी जाब ही लगेगी ! नवांस में आपका दशमेश मंगल उच्च का है अत:आपको डिफेन्स, अग्नि , पुलिश आदि विभागों में जाने का अवसर मिलेगा !

आप की २४-११-२०१३ तक  नौकरी लग जायेगी  !आपकी खिलाफ षड्यंत्र बहुत रचा जाएगा,इससे बचने की कोशिश करिएगा !

आपके जन्म स्थान से दक्षिण दिशा में आपकी शादी होगी !दिनाक २४-०४१-२०१८ तक आपकी शादी होने के योग है !

----------


## jjojjy18

> Re: !! कुंडली-विश्लेषण और समस्याओं का निदान !!
> कृपया हमारी प्राथना भी स्वीकार कर लीजिये 
> 
> Originally Posted by ankur01002 
> प्रिय मित्र,
> आपके सम्मुख सर्वप्रथम मै अपनी समस्या रख रहा हु
> मेरा विवरण ---
> नाम - अंकुर जायसवाल
> जन्म तारीख- 20 मार्च , 1983 (20 -03 -1983 )
> ...



अंकुर जी आपकी कुंडली धनु लग्न की है आपका कुटुंब काफी धनाढ्य होगा ! आपको धन का अच्छा सुख मिलेगा !आपको सरकारी नौकरी मिलेगी !आप ब्यापार कर ,इनकम टैक्स, और जासूसी विभाग में जा सकते हैं !आपको कन्याएं ज्यादा होंगी !आपकी पत्नी को गर्भ हानि की समस्या हो सकती है !आप चन्द्र और शनि की वस्तुओं का दान कभी ना करिएगा ,अन्यथा काफी हानि उठानी पड़ सकती है ! सूर्य मंगल के चतुर्थ भाव में रहने के कारण आपको दिल का दौरा पड़ सकता है !आपकी माता आपके शत्रुओं का ज्यादा पक्ष खींचती होंगी !सब मिला कर  आपकी जिंदगी सफल रहेगी !

----------


## ankur01002

जी आप कृपया पुनः देख ले क्यूंकि जहा तक मै ने जन्म कुंडली अपनी देखि है उस हिसाब से मै वृष राशी का हु 


> अंकुर जी आपकी कुंडली धनु लग्न की है आपका कुटुंब काफी धनाढ्य होगा ! आपको धन का अच्छा सुख मिलेगा !आपको सरकारी नौकरी मिलेगी !आप ब्यापार कर ,इनकम टैक्स, और जासूसी विभाग में जा सकते हैं !आपको कन्याएं ज्यादा होंगी !आपकी पत्नी को गर्भ हानि की समस्या हो सकती है !आप चन्द्र और शनि की वस्तुओं का दान कभी ना करिएगा ,अन्यथा काफी हानि उठानी पड़ सकती है ! सूर्य मंगल के चतुर्थ भाव में रहने के कारण आपको दिल का दौरा पड़ सकता है !आपकी माता आपके शत्रुओं का ज्यादा पक्ष खींचती होंगी !सब मिला कर  आपकी जिंदगी सफल रहेगी !

----------


## jjojjy18

> मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है    मेरी भी कुछ जानने की इच्छा है 
> 1.  मे अभी एक सरकारी नोकरी कर रहा हूँ पर वो नोकरी नाममात्र की है उससे मेरा खर्चा भी नही चल पता 
> 
> मेने एक अच्छी सी प्रतिष्ठित सरकारी नोकरी के लिए कई बार  बहुत कोशिश की पर हर बार मंजिल पर पाहुचने से 1 या 2 नंबर से रेह जाता हूँ सीधे शब्दों मे कहें तो भाग्य साथ नही देता है 
> 
> नाम - इन्द्र पाल सिंह 
>  जन्म तारीख - 31/08/1980 
> जन्म समय - 11:45 PM
> जन्म स्थान-  पिछोर जिला शिवपुरी (मध्य प्रदेश )



इन्द्रजीत सिंह,आपकी कुंडली वृष लग्न की है !

आपका पुरुषार्थ और भाग्य ,राहू केतु की धुरी पर टिका हुआ है !ये क़ब आपको भ्रमित कर देते होंगे ,आपको पता ही नहीं चलता होगा !आपके दशम भाव का स्वामी शनि अपने नवांश में राहू के साथ बैठा है !आप को खनन विभाग में नौकरी करना श्रेयस्कर होगा १आप्को सरकारी नौकरी मिलेगी क्योंकि सूर्य की दृष्टि आपके कर्म क्षेत्र पर पड़ रही है !

अब भाग्य को कोसिएगा मत क्योंकि आपका भाग्येश शनि है जो न्याय करेगा किन्तु धीरे धीरे !वर्तमान में राहू की महादशा चल रही है और यह ३०-०५-२०१९ तक चलेगी !१२-११-२०१६ तक आपको अच्छी जगह सेटिल हो जाना पडेगा !

----------


## jjojjy18

> आदरणीय मित्र 
> मुझे कुछ साल पहले बतया गया था की मेरी कुंडली में कर्म भाव का swami शनि है और संभवतः गुरु का कमजोर होना भी बताया गया था ( क्युकी मुझे ठीक से यद् नै आ रहा है अतः अधूरे विवरण के लिए क्षमा चाहूँगा)
> और मुझे शिक्षा क क्षेत्र में अच्छी जॉब और सफलता मिल सकती है...
> मित्र मैं इस समय अपने करियर को लेके बहुत चिंतित हु कृपया मुझे ये भी बताये की जीवन में मानसिक शांति कब मिलेगी 
> मई आपका अत्यंत आभारी हु





> मेरा विवरण ---
> नाम - शंकर त्रिवेदी
> जन्म तारीख- 08 अक्टूबर , 1985 (08 -10 -1985 )
> जन्म समय - 10 :50 PM
> जन्म स्थान- गोरखपुर (उत्तर प्रदेश)



शंकर त्रिवेदी जी,आपकी पहले वाली कुंडली अगस्त १९८५ की बन गयी थी !
अब सुधार के तौर पर ...........आपकी कुंडली ...मिथुन लग्न की है !जिसमे दशमेश गुरु है और भाग्येश शनि है ! आपका राज्य का स्वामी गुरु गड्ढे में है अर्थात नीच राशि में अष्टम भाव में बैठ गया है ! आप अपने घर में कोई भी मूर्ति न रखे तो, बेहतर होगा !आपके राज्य क्षेत्र पर सूर्य और मंगल की दृष्टि पड़ रही है !आपको सरकारी विभाग में रक्षा ,सुरक्षा अग्नि सम्बन्धी विभागों में सेवा करने का मौक़ा मिल सकता है !दिनाक १५-१२-२०१४ के अन्दर आपकी नौकरी पक्की है !

----------


## jjojjy18

> दोस्त कहा गायब हो गए जवाब तो दो


संदीप जी ,आपकी कुंडली धनु लग्न की है !आपकी कुंडली में लग्नेश गुरु पंचम भाव में बैठे है जो आपको संतान सुख से बंचित कर सकते है !किन्तु वे आपके भाग्य भाव ,लाभ तथा लग्न को देखा रहे है जो अपने में शुभ गुणों में बृद्धि करेंगे !आपका भाग्येश सूर्य भाग्य से छठा स्थिति में धन भाव है जो आपको अपार धन देगा !आपके भाग्य को राहू और बुध भी सप्तम दृष्टि से देखा रहे है जिसके द्वारा आपके  भाग्य का दरवाजा जल्दी खुलने वाला है !इसमें कत्तई देरी नहीं होगी ! गुरु की दृष्टि के कारण आपके भाग्य भाव में उथल -पुथल की स्थिति कम रहेगी !आपका धनेश और पराक्रमेश शनि लग्न में बैठा है और अपनी मकर राशि से १०वा तथा त्रिकोण राशि से ११वे  स्थान पर है जो शुभ है !शुक्र चौथे घर में बैठा है और इसे दिक्बल मिल रहा है !यानी आपका षष्ठेश और लाभेश बलि है ,जहां पर आपके मामा मजबूत होंगे वही पर आपके शत्रुओं की संख्या भी जयादा होगी !किन्तु लाभ से आप नहीं चुकेंगे !

आपकी कुंडली में चन्द्र केतु की नवम भाव में युति ठीक नहीं है !आपका सूर्य शत्रु क्षेत्री है जिसके कारान आपके पिता आपसे कुछ रुखा ब्यवहार करते होंगे !आपका पंचमेश मंगल द्वादश भाव में है स्वक्षेत्री है !आप दूसरों के लिए अपनी शक्ति भी कुर्बान करने से नहीं चुकते होंगे !

----------


## shart

> मित्र आपका कर्मेश  सूर्य है ! शनि ,पराक्रम और सुख भाव का स्वामी है ! अब आपकी मर्जी और इसे आप कही भी कुंडली दिखाकर हमें चैलेंज कर सकते हैं !बाकी आपकी मर्जी ....धन्यवाद !!!!


आदरणीय मित्र lalji 
मुझे आप पर पूरा भरोसा है और मेरा आपको challange करने का कोई इरादा नै था..
जो बाते मैंने कही थी वो काफी पहले सुनी थी सो मुझसे भूल हुई ..
अनजाने  में हुई इस भूल के लिए मै बारम्बार क्षमा प्रार्थी हु

मित्र आप मेरे प्रश्न का उत्तर अवस्य दे...
की क्या muje शिक्षा के क्षेत्र में करियर बनाने का प्रयास करना चाहिए? 

आप का मार्गदर्शन निश्चय ही मेरी सहयता करेगा 
सूत्र  निरंतर आगे बढ़ता रहे इसी कामना क साथ आपका मित्र
SHART

----------


## shart

[QUOTE=jjojjy18;557001]शंकर त्रिवेदी जी,आपकी पहले वाली कुंडली अगस्त १९८५ की बन गयी थी !
आपकी कुंडली ...मिथुन लग्न की है !जिसमे दशमेश गुरु है और भाग्येश शनि है ! आपका राज्य का स्वामी गुरु गड्ढे में है अर्थात नीच राशि में अष्टम भाव में बैठ गया है ! आप अपने घर में कोई भी मूर्ति न रखे तो, बेहतर होगा !आपके राज्य क्षेत्र पर सूर्य और मंगल की दृष्टि पड़ रही है !आपको सरकारी विभाग में रक्षा ,सुरक्षा अग्नि सम्बन्धी विभागों में सेवा करने का मौक़ा मिल सकता है !दिनाक १५-१२-२०१४ के अन्दर आपकी नौकरी पक्की है !

*jjojjy  जी बहुत धन्यवाद आपके उत्तर क लिए..
मित्र  जिस की आपने कहा "rajya स्वामी गुरु नीच राशी गत है"
तो कृपया इस ke समाधान तथा अन्य कोई कल्याणकारी उपाय यदि हो तो बटने की कृपा अवश्य करे*
:salut::salut:

मेरा विवरण ---
नाम - शंकर त्रिवेदी
जन्म तारीख- 08 अक्टूबर , 1985 (08 -10 -1985 )
जन्म समय - 10 :50 PM
जन्म स्थान- गोरखपुर (उत्तर प्रदेश)

----------


## sau1212

> वासुदेव जी 
> आपकी कुंडली कुम्भ लग्न की है !आपका पंचमेश द्वादश भाव में तथा सप्तमेश लग्न में है  ! द्वादश भाव में आपकी प्रियतम होने के कारण वह अपना सतीत्व हमेशा नष्ट कराती रहेंगी जिसके कारण आपका विवाह सम्बन्ध नहीं हो पायेगा !
> नौकरी के लिए आपका चयन  होगा और आप नौकरी ही करेंगे !आपको सरकारी नौकरी नहीं मिलेगी !आप प्राईवेट  जॉब के लिए प्रयत्न करें तो अच्छा होगा !वर्तमान में राहू की महादशा चल रही है !१८-१०-१३ तक आप जॉब अवश्य  पायेंगे !








*प्रिय मित्र jjojjy18 जी आपका का अर्थ कि मेरा विवाह सम्भव ही नही हैं और मैं अजीवन अविवाहित ही राहुगा (स्पष्ट करे दे तो मेहरबानी होगी )*

----------


## DEV0034613

सर जी मेरे जन्म तिथि 
11 august 1982 है
टाइम 5:45 am
PLACE- ALLAHABAD

mera bhavisya aur kaisa hoga ye bhi bataye 
kaisa khadayantra racha jayega ye bhi batye 
wife kis tarah ki hogi

----------


## DEV0034613

name -chandra dev singh

----------


## lalji1964

> सर जी मेरे जन्म तिथि 
> 11 august 1982 है
> टाइम 5:45 am
> PLACE- ALLAHABAD
> 
> mera bhavisya aur kaisa hoga ye bhi bataye 
> kaisa khadayantra racha jayega ye bhi batye 
> wife kis tarah ki hogi


मित्र आपका भविष्य बताया गया !उसे नोट करे !यदि कोई अन्य  समस्या हो तो उसे अंकित करे ?////

----------


## lalji1964

[QUOTE=shart;557823]


> शंकर त्रिवेदी जी,आपकी पहले वाली कुंडली अगस्त १९८५ की बन गयी थी !
> आपकी कुंडली ...मिथुन लग्न की है !जिसमे दशमेश गुरु है और भाग्येश शनि है ! आपका राज्य का स्वामी गुरु गड्ढे में है अर्थात नीच राशि में अष्टम भाव में बैठ गया है ! आप अपने घर में कोई भी मूर्ति न रखे तो, बेहतर होगा !आपके राज्य क्षेत्र पर सूर्य और मंगल की दृष्टि पड़ रही है !आपको सरकारी विभाग में रक्षा ,सुरक्षा अग्नि सम्बन्धी विभागों में सेवा करने का मौक़ा मिल सकता है !दिनाक १५-१२-२०१४ के अन्दर आपकी नौकरी पक्की है !
> 
> *jjojjy  जी बहुत धन्यवाद आपके उत्तर क लिए..
> मित्र  जिस की आपने कहा "rajya स्वामी गुरु नीच राशी गत है"
> तो कृपया इस ke समाधान तथा अन्य कोई कल्याणकारी उपाय यदि हो तो बटने की कृपा अवश्य करे*
> :salut::salut:
> 
> मेरा विवरण ---
> ...



इसका मतलब है की यदि उच्च राशी का गृह है तो सर्वोत्तम परिणाम देता है और यदि नीच राशी का है तो उतना अच्छा परिणाम देगा नहीं !इससे परेशानी होने की कोई बात नहीं है मित्र !

----------


## lalji1964

> जी आप कृपया पुनः देख ले क्यूंकि जहा तक मै ने जन्म कुंडली अपनी देखि है उस हिसाब से मै वृष राशी का हु


मित्र आपकी राशि वृष है जन्मांग में उदय लग्न का नाम धनु है !

----------


## lalji1964

> *प्रिय मित्र jjojjy18 जी आपका का अर्थ कि मेरा विवाह सम्भव ही नही हैं और मैं अजीवन अविवाहित ही राहुगा (स्पष्ट करे दे तो मेहरबानी होगी )*


वासुदेव जी ,कुम्भ  लग्न टेक्नालाजी से सम्बंधित   होती है और आपने प्रेमिका और पत्नी जो की अलग अलग पद्धति से विवाह सूत्र में बंधते है, इसमे भी टेक्नालाजी लगा दिया !जो आप सोइचाते हैं ऐसा कभी कभी होता है, ना की हमेशा के लिए  !आप चिंता ना करे यदि जल्दी विवाह चाहते है तो उय्सका भी उपाय है लेकिन प्रारब्ध के खिलाफ कोई भी कुछ नहीं कर सकता !

----------


## santarch2000

नाम -विश्वनाथ
dob - 25/०6/1976
birth place -जबलपुर
टाइम -१० :१०  रात

----------


## inder123in

> इन्द्रजीत सिंह,आपकी कुंडली वृष लग्न की है !आपका पुरुषार्थ और भाग्य ,राहू केतु की धुरी पर टिका हुआ है !ये क़ब आपको भ्रमित कर देते होंगे ,आपको पता ही नहीं चलता होगा !आपके दशम भाव का स्वामी शनि अपने नवांश में राहू के साथ बैठा है !आप को खनन विभाग में नौकरी करना श्रेयस्कर होगा १आप्को सरकारी नौकरी मिलेगी क्योंकि सूर्य की दृष्टि आपके कर्म क्षेत्र पर पड़ रही है !अब भाग्य को कोसिएगा मत क्योंकि आपका भाग्येश शनि है जो न्याय करेगा किन्तु धीरे धीरे !वर्तमान में राहू की महादशा चल रही है और यह ३०-०५-२०१९ तक चलेगी !१२-११-२०१६ तक आपको अच्छी जगह सेटिल हो जाना पडेगा !


 मित्र jjojjyजी  एवं लाल जी क्या इसका कोई समाधान नही है आप ने सही कहा है मे किसी परीक्षा की तैयारी तो शुरू  कर देता हूँ पर बीच मे दिमाग काम करना बंद कर देता है मुझे एक ज्योतिषी ने मूंगा , मोती ओर पुखराज का लॉकेट गले मे पहनने को दिया था तथा मेने नीलम भी पहना हुआ है क्या ये सही है या इसके अलावा कुछ ओर उपाय जो मेरी तरक्की मे आ रही वाधा  को दूर करदे बता दीजिये मित्र आपने  2016 तक का सेटल होना लिखा है तब तक वाधा आती रहेगी क्या स्पष्ट करे मित्र

----------


## inder123in

> इन्द्रजीत सिंह,आपकी कुंडली वृष लग्न की है !आपका पुरुषार्थ और भाग्य ,राहू केतु की धुरी पर टिका हुआ है !ये क़ब आपको भ्रमित कर देते होंगे ,आपको पता ही नहीं चलता होगा !आपके दशम भाव का स्वामी शनि अपने नवांश में राहू के साथ बैठा है !आप को खनन विभाग में नौकरी करना श्रेयस्कर होगा १आप्को सरकारी नौकरी मिलेगी क्योंकि सूर्य की दृष्टि आपके कर्म क्षेत्र पर पड़ रही है !अब भाग्य को कोसिएगा मत क्योंकि आपका भाग्येश शनि है जो न्याय करेगा किन्तु धीरे धीरे !वर्तमान में राहू की महादशा चल रही है और यह ३०-०५-२०१९ तक चलेगी !१२-११-२०१६ तक आपको अच्छी जगह सेटिल हो जाना पडेगा !


मित्र आपने ये ऊपर तारीख 30/05/2011 लिखी है या 30/05/2019   यदि 19 लिखी है तो आपने 2016 तक तो सेटल होना लिखा है फिर 19 तक तो राहू की दासा है 16 तक केसे सेटिल हो पाएंगे

----------


## sau1212

> वासुदेव जी ,कुम्भ  लग्न टेक्नालाजी से सम्बंधित   होती है और आपने प्रेमिका और पत्नी जो की अलग अलग पद्धति से विवाह सूत्र में बंधते है, इसमे भी टेक्नालाजी लगा दिया !जो आप सोइचाते हैं ऐसा कभी कभी होता है, ना की हमेशा के लिए  !आप चिंता ना करे यदि जल्दी विवाह चाहते है तो उय्सका भी उपाय है लेकिन प्रारब्ध के खिलाफ कोई भी कुछ नहीं कर सकता !


 *lalji1964* *जी*कुंडली  देख कर  उपाय बता दे  

           नाम  : वासुदेव यादव 
          जन्म तिथि  :  21 february 1983 (21-02-1983)
           जन्म समय : 07:00 AM 
          जन्म स्थान  : बहराइच Bahraich(Uttar Pradesh)

----------


## shart

[QUOTE=lalji1964;568790]


> इसका मतलब है की यदि उच्च राशी का गृह है तो सर्वोत्तम परिणाम देता है और यदि नीच राशी का है तो उतना अच्छा परिणाम देगा नहीं !इससे परेशानी होने की कोई बात नहीं है मित्र !


*बहुत धन्यवाद MITRA*

----------


## santarch2000

नाम -विश्वनाथ
dob - 25/०6/1976
birth place -जबलपुर
टाइम -१० :१० रात 

hamari bhi tou batao bhai

----------


## DEV0034613

सर जी मेरे जन्म तिथि 
11 august 1982 है
NAME-   CHANDRA DEV SINGH
टाइम 5:45 am 
PLACE- ALLAHABAD
TIME EXACT NAHI PATA HAI SURYA UDAY HOTE HUYE PATA HAI 
LAGBHAG AUGUST KE MAHINE ME KAB SURYA UGTA HAI YE AAP SAMAJHA KAR HI 
MERE BHAVISYA KO VISTAR SE BATAYE KYA
2013 KE PAHALE SARKARI JOB NAHI MILEGI 
MERE PAAS DHAN KIS MATRA ME RAHEGA 


PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME

----------


## DEV0034613

PLEASE EARLY

----------


## inder123in

> मित्र आपने ये ऊपर तारीख 30/05/2011 लिखी है या 30/05/2019   यदि 19 लिखी है तो आपने 2016 तक तो सेटल होना लिखा है फिर 19 तक तो राहू की दासा है 16 तक केसे सेटिल हो पाएंगे


मित्र जवाब तो दे दीजिये

----------


## ashok-

> दिनेश कुमार जी, आपकी कुंडली में राज्य के पराक्रम भाव में बुध के साथ सूर्य और केतु बैठे हैं लग्न पर सौर उसमे स्थित शुक्र पर गुरु की दृष्टि पड़ रही है !आपको छिद्रान्वेषण सम्बंधित विभाग जैसे इनकम टैक्स, आडिट,रक्षा-सुरक्षा ,कानून /अग्नि के क्षेत्र में सेवा में जाने का मौक़ा मिलेगा !आपका भाग्योदय देश/विदेश दोनों में हो सकता है !और पश्चिम दिशा में (जहाँ वर्तमान में रहते हैं )भाग्योदय होगा !
> 
> शनि मंगल से प्रभावित होने के कारण यांत्रिक से सम्बंधित इंजीनियरिंग क्षेत्रों में भी बागिदारी हो सकती है खनन बिभाग में भी try  करे 1
> 
> दिनेश कुमार जी याद रहे की आपकी कुंडली में काल सर्प दोष है इसकी शान्ति जरुर करा ले !


inki kundli me kal sharp dosh nahi banta hai kyoki rabi aur budha karmash 1 digree19 sec aur 11digree 39 sec aur ketu 

27digree18 sec par hai jiske karan rabi aur budh rahu - ketu ke auxa ke bahar hai dhanyabad

----------


## lalji1964

> मित्र जवाब तो दे दीजिये


मित्र, राहू की महादशा में भी आजीविका प्रदायक ग्रहों की दशा ,अन्तर्दश या प्रत्यंतर दशा आती है ,उसी के अनुसार ये संभावना की गयी होगी !ऐसा नहीं है की राहू की दशा में कोई काम ही नहीं होगा !

----------


## Kamal Ji

बड़े भाई जी राम राम.................
कैसे आपके हाल-चाल हैं?
कया अभी चौपाल में आओगे?

----------


## sau1212

वासुदेव जी ,कुम्भ लग्न टेक्नालाजी से सम्बंधित होती है और आपने प्रेमिका और पत्नी जो की अलग अलग पद्धति से विवाह सूत्र में बंधते है, इसमे भी टेक्नालाजी लगा दिया !जो आप सोइचाते हैं ऐसा कभी कभी होता है, ना की हमेशा के लिए !आप चिंता ना करे यदि जल्दी विवाह चाहते है तो उय्सका भी उपाय है लेकिन प्रारब्ध के खिलाफ कोई भी कुछ नहीं कर सकता !

lalji1964 जी

कुंडली  देख कर  उपाय बता दे  

           नाम  : वासुदेव यादव 
          जन्म तिथि  :  21 february 1983 (21-02-1983)
           जन्म समय : 07:00 AM 
          जन्म स्थान  : बहराइच Bahraich(Uttar Pradesh)

उपाय बता दे

----------


## lalji1964

> inki kundli me kal sharp dosh nahi banta hai kyoki rabi aur budha karmash 1 digree19 sec aur 11digree 39 sec aur ketu 
> 
> 27digree18 sec par hai jiske karan rabi aur budh rahu - ketu ke auxa ke bahar hai dhanyabad


मित्र,आप २००९ के फोरम की जोइनिंग किये है और अभी भी अंग्रेजी में लिखते है और वह भी टूटी भाषा में!आप जैसे लोगों को इस क्षद्म वेश में देखकर बड़ी शर्मिंदगी महसूस होती है !

आप को मालुम होना चाहिए कि राहू और केतु के अक्ष के अंश एक सामान होते है !लेकिन आप जैसे महान दुष्प्रवृत्ति के लोग इस गलत सावित करने का प्रयास करके दुसरे का दिमाग भी खराब करते है !आप द्वारा अंकित प्रथम वाक्य में सूर्य का अंश जो ०१ डिग्री १९ मिनट है ,को राहू का बताया गया है ....जो गलत है !

श्री दिनेश कुमार कि कुंडली में राहू और केतु के अक्ष कि स्थिति २७ डिग्री से कम नहीं है !जिससे इस कुंडली में काल सर्प दोष है ....!

इसके लिए आप को मैं  धन्यवाद नहीं देता बल्कि आप कि मैं निंदा करता हूँ !याद रखिय्रेगा कि यह सूत्र मनोरंजन का सूत्र नहीं है !इसमें दिमाग लगता है !तब फलादेश किया जाता है !हाँ कभी तारीख और स्थान गलत लिख जाने के कारण फलादेश गलत हो जाता है !!

----------


## lalji1964

> वासुदेव जी ,कुम्भ लग्न टेक्नालाजी से सम्बंधित होती है और आपने प्रेमिका और पत्नी जो की अलग अलग पद्धति से विवाह सूत्र में बंधते है, इसमे भी टेक्नालाजी लगा दिया !जो आप सोइचाते हैं ऐसा कभी कभी होता है, ना की हमेशा के लिए !आप चिंता ना करे यदि जल्दी विवाह चाहते है तो उय्सका भी उपाय है लेकिन प्रारब्ध के खिलाफ कोई भी कुछ नहीं कर सकता !
> 
> lalji1964 जी
> 
> कुंडली  देख कर  उपाय बता दे  
> 
>            नाम  : वासुदेव यादव 
>           जन्म तिथि  :  21 february 1983 (21-02-1983)
>            जन्म समय : 07:00 AM 
> ...


मित्र,किस का उपाय चाहते है ,उसे पुन; अंकित करे !

----------


## lalji1964

> सर जी मेरे जन्म तिथि 
> 11 august 1982 है
> NAME-   CHANDRA DEV SINGH
> टाइम 5:45 am 
> PLACE- ALLAHABAD
> TIME EXACT NAHI PATA HAI SURYA UDAY HOTE HUYE PATA HAI 
> LAGBHAG AUGUST KE MAHINE ME KAB SURYA UGTA HAI YE AAP SAMAJHA KAR HI 
> MERE BHAVISYA KO VISTAR SE BATAYE KYA
> 2013 KE PAHALE SARKARI JOB NAHI MILEGI 
> ...



मित्र कुंडली के भविष्य फल पूरा बताना यहाँ संभव नहीं है ! केवल प्रश्न/सवाल करे तो अच्छा है !

----------


## lalji1964

> नाम -विश्वनाथ
> dob - 25/०6/1976
> birth place -जबलपुर
> टाइम -१० :१०  रात



मित्र प्रश्न/सवाल करे तो अच्छा है !

----------


## inder123in

> मित्र, राहू की महादशा में भी आजीविका प्रदायक ग्रहों की दशा ,अन्तर्दश या प्रत्यंतर दशा आती है ,उसी के अनुसार ये संभावना की गयी होगी !ऐसा नहीं है की राहू की दशा में कोई काम ही नहीं होगा !



मित्र मुझे कोई उपाय चाहिए होगा । मीने पिछली पोस्ट मे आपसे वही पूछा है

----------


## lalji1964

> मित्र मुझे कोई उपाय चाहिए होगा । मीने पिछली पोस्ट मे आपसे वही पूछा है


इन्द्रजीत जी आप ओं लाइन रहिये ?

----------


## lalji1964

> मित्र मुझे कोई उपाय चाहिए होगा । मीने पिछली पोस्ट मे आपसे वही पूछा है


मित्र  आप  ४३ दिन तक किसी राजकीय दफ्तर में २ मुट्ठी सौंफ लगातार चुपके से रखें !
अपने से बुजुर्गों का प्रतिदिन आदर करे और उनसे आशीर्वाद जरुर लें !
कभी कभी गंगा स्नान कर लिया करे !

----------


## inder123in

> मित्र  आप  ४३ दिन तक किसी राजकीय दफ्तर में २ मुट्ठी सौंफ लगातार चुपके से रखें !अपने से बुजुर्गों का प्रतिदिन आदर करे और उनसे आशीर्वाद जरुर लें !कभी कभी गंगा स्नान कर लिया करे !


 लालजी भाई एक ओर कष्ट देना चाहूँगा मेने जो नाग पहने है वो सही है क्या  तथा आपने जो उपाय बताया है उसके अलावा कोई दूसरा उपाय या नग वागेरह हो सके तो बता दे मित्र क्योंकि मे गाँव मे रेहता हूँ   ओर सरकारी दफ्तर के नाम पर एक मात्र तहसील है जो की 20 किलोमीटर दूर है

----------


## inder123in

> लालजी भाई एक ओर कष्ट देना चाहूँगा मेने जो नग  पहने है वो सही है क्या  तथा आपने जो उपाय बताया है उसके अलावा कोई दूसरा उपाय या नग वागेरह हो सके तो बता दे मित्र क्योंकि मे गाँव मे रेहता हूँ   ओर सरकारी दफ्तर के नाम पर एक मात्र तहसील है जो की 20 किलोमीटर दूर है



एक बात ओर मित्र क्या यह प्रयोग मे अपने सरकारी स्कूल मे भी कर सकता हूँ

----------


## lalji1964

> लालजी भाई एक ओर कष्ट देना चाहूँगा मेने जो नाग पहने है वो सही है क्या  तथा आपने जो उपाय बताया है उसके अलावा कोई दूसरा उपाय या नग वागेरह हो सके तो बता दे मित्र क्योंकि मे गाँव मे रेहता हूँ   ओर सरकारी दफ्तर के नाम पर एक मात्र तहसील है जो की 20 किलोमीटर दूर है



ब्लाक तो होगा !या मेडिकल अस्पताल ,कही भी सरकारी जगह रखिये , यह इसलिए जरुरी है कि आपकी कुंडली में १०वे   घर में कोई ग्रह नहीं है !लाल किताब के अनुसार यह टोटका बहुत ही प्रभावी है !

----------


## lalji1964

> एक बात ओर मित्र क्या यह प्रयोग मे अपने सरकारी स्कूल मे भी कर सकता हूँ


हाँ मित्र अगर सरकारी है तो उसमे भी करिए !

----------


## lalji1964

इन्द्रजीत जी आप गुरु ,चन्द्र और सूर्य के कोई रत्न मत पहनियेगा ! ऐसे ग्रहों कि शांति पूजा आदि से ज्यादा फलदायी होगी !

----------


## inder123in

> इन्द्रजीत जी आप गुरु ,चन्द्र और सूर्य के कोई रत्न मत पहनियेगा ! ऐसे ग्रहों कि शांति पूजा आदि से ज्यादा फलदायी होगी !


मित्र मेने तो हाथ मे नीलम का उपरत्न , गले मे मोती पुखराज व मूंगा का त्रिकोन  आकार का लॉकेट एवं 1 , 6 7 मुखी रुद्राक्ष पहना हुआ है यदि इनमे से कुछ गलत है तो बता दीजिये मित्र मे उतार दूंगा बस मेरी परेशानी आना बंद हो जाए

लाल जी भाई 
एक ओर अंतिम प्रश्न है  की 43 दिन के बीच मे यदि मुझे बाहर जाना पड़े तो मे बाहर भी किसी सरकारी स्थान पर यह प्रयोग जारी रख सकता हूँ क्या   ?????? या एक निश्चित जगह पर ही 43 दिन तक इसे करना है 
समय देने के लिए बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया मित्र आपका रेपों दे दिया है   अंतिम जवाब शीघ्र दे देना

----------


## Teach Guru

> दिनेश कुमार जी, आपकी कुंडली में राज्य के पराक्रम भाव में बुध के साथ सूर्य और केतु बैठे हैं लग्न पर सौर उसमे स्थित शुक्र पर गुरु की दृष्टि पड़ रही है !आपको छिद्रान्वेषण सम्बंधित विभाग जैसे इनकम टैक्स, आडिट,रक्षा-सुरक्षा ,कानून /अग्नि के क्षेत्र में सेवा में जाने का मौक़ा मिलेगा !आपका भाग्योदय देश/विदेश दोनों में हो सकता है !और पश्चिम दिशा में (जहाँ वर्तमान में रहते हैं )भाग्योदय होगा !शनि मंगल से प्रभावित होने के कारण यांत्रिक से सम्बंधित इंजीनियरिंग क्षेत्रों में भी बागिदारी हो सकती है खनन बिभाग में भी try  करे 1दिनेश कुमार जी याद रहे की आपकी कुंडली में काल सर्प दोष है इसकी शान्ति जरुर करा ले !


इसके लिए धन्यवाद भाई............लेकिन ये काल सर्प दोष की शांति के लिए क्या करना पड़ेगा.......

----------


## DEV0034613

kya meri kundali bana sakte hai

----------


## sau1212

वासुदेव जी ,कुम्भ लग्न टेक्नालाजी से सम्बंधित होती है और आपने प्रेमिका और पत्नी जो की अलग अलग पद्धति से विवाह सूत्र में बंधते है, इसमे भी टेक्नालाजी लगा दिया !जो आप सोइचाते हैं ऐसा कभी कभी होता है, ना की हमेशा के लिए !आप चिंता ना करे *यदि जल्दी विवाह चाहते है तो उय्सका भी उपाय है* लेकिन प्रारब्ध के खिलाफ कोई भी कुछ नहीं कर सकता !



दोस्त  जल्दी विवाह  का उपाय  चाहिए 



lalji1964 जी

कुंडली देख कर उपाय बता दे 

नाम : वासुदेव यादव 
जन्म तिथि : 21 february 1983 (21-02-1983)
जन्म समय : 07:00 AM 
जन्म स्थान : बहराइच Bahraich(Uttar Pradesh)

----------


## DEV0034613

मेरी जनम कुंडली बना दीजिये 
नाम  चंद्रा देव सिंह
जनम तिथि  11-08-1882
प्लेस   इलाहाबाद (उप)
समय   5:20 सुबह 


सिर टाइम एकसक्त नहीं मालूम है बस इतना मालूम है की सूर्य उदय होते हुए है 
अब आप ही सही समय की जानकारी कर ले की अगस्त मे सूर्य कितने बजे उदय होता है यही मेरा आरिजिनल टाइम है 

ये बताए सर   की मेरी जॉब 2013 के पहले लगेगी की नहीं क्यो की आपने बताया है की 2013 तक लग जाए गी ये बताए की 2013 मे ही लगेगी या फिर 2013 के पहले लग जाए गी 
 मेरे पास धन किस मात्रा मे रहेगा पर्याप्त मात्रा मे रहेगा ये काम  चलने के लायक ही रहेगा या भीर अधिक मात्रा मे होगा 
कोई कमी तो मेरे पास नहीं रहेगी 
मेरा लाइफ कैसे बीतेगी

----------


## DEV0034613

सर प्लीज हेल्प मे जल्दी से मेरे बारे मे बताए 
हो सके तो कुंडली भी बना कर दे 
मेरी कुंडली पीएम कर दे प्लीज सर 
हेल्प मे

----------


## santarch2000

नाम -विश्वनाथ
dob - 25/०6/1976
birth place -जबलपुर
टाइम -१० :१० रात
कुंडली के बारे में जानना है और आगे किस लाइन में / किस फिएल्ड  में  आगे बडे जिस से भविष्य अच और उज्वल हो गा

----------


## MAKGOSWAMI

hello sir 
name-mohan
d.o.b.-11-12-1987
place -nahar(rewari) haryana
time-09:00 AM
sir job ke baare me batana...

----------


## Bichoo

AJEET KUMAR
DOB - 11 OCTOBER 1979
BIRTH TIME - 8AM
BIRTH PLACE - RANCHI (JHARKHAND)
NO QUESTIONS ...WHATEVER U WANT TO TELL FOR MY BETTER......

----------


## Bichoo

AJEET KUMAR
DOB - 11 OCTOBER 1979
BIRTH TIME - 8AM
BIRTH PLACE - RANCHI (JHARKHAND)
NO QUESTIONS ...WHATEVER U WANT TO TELL FOR MY BETTER......

----------


## T J Cooper

एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए आपको धन्यवाद लाल जी

----------


## love birds

दोस्त  दोस्त मिज्हे अपनी कल ही जन्मी  बच्ची के बारे में पता करना है की उसका भयिश्य कैसा है 
 मैं इसका नाम  Sikha रखना चाहता हू 
जनम तिथि : 16 october 2011
जनम समय : 11:59 am
जनम स्थान : डावला जिला झज्जर हरियाणा 

दोस्त उम्मीद है की आप जल्द ही बता पाएंगे जैसा भी हो जवाब जल्दी देना

----------


## lalji1964

> दोस्त  दोस्त मिज्हे अपनी कल ही जन्मी  बच्ची के बारे में पता करना है की उसका भयिश्य कैसा है 
>  मैं इसका नाम  Sikha रखना चाहता हू 
> जनम तिथि : 16 october 2011
> जनम समय : 11:59 am
> जनम स्थान : डावला जिला झज्जर हरियाणा 
> 
> दोस्त उम्मीद है की आप जल्द ही बता पाएंगे जैसा भी हो जवाब जल्दी देना



मित्र, आपको

 बधाई हो !बच्चे का जन्म धनु लग्न और ब्रिष  राशि में हुआ था !बच्चे का भाग्येश सूर्य अपनी अधिकतम उंचाई पर शनि के साथ कन्या राशि में बिचरण कर रहा है ! संघर्ष के साथ बच्चे का भविष्य उज्जवल होगा ! लग्नेश गुरु बक्री है और लग्न को देख रहा है !जातक के ऊपर गुरु ,सूर्य और शनि का प्रभाव है जिसके कारण उसकी राजकीय सेवाओं में जाने में जो अड़चन पड़ेगी ,वह ख़त्म हो जायेगी !

----------


## lalji1964

> एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए आपको धन्यवाद लाल जी


 मित्र सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आपको धन्यवाद !!!

----------


## lalji1964

> AJEET KUMAR
> DOB - 11 OCTOBER 1979
> BIRTH TIME - 8AM
> BIRTH PLACE - RANCHI (JHARKHAND)
> NO QUESTIONS ...WHATEVER U WANT TO TELL FOR MY BETTER......


 
मित्र आपकी कुंडली तुला लग्न और मिथुन राशि की है ! आप को धन के क्षेत्र में काफी लाभ होगा !

----------


## lalji1964

> hello sir 
> name-mohan
> d.o.b.-11-12-1987
> place -nahar(rewari) haryana
> time-09:00 AM
> sir job ke baare me batana...



मित्र आपका जन्म धनु लग्न और कर्क राशि में हुआ है !आपको सरकारी सेवा में जाने का मौक़ा मिलेगा !
लेकिन आपके ४थे भाव में चांडाल योग बन रहा है !मित्र क्या ,आप किसी  मजार पर कभी गए हैं या जाने का मौक मिलता है ? यह योग आपकी नौकरी में  बाधक बनेगा !३-२-१२ या ३-४-१२ से २३-९-१२ तक यह अवसर मिल सकता है !

----------


## lalji1964

> नाम -विश्वनाथ
> dob - 25/०6/1976
> birth place -जबलपुर
> टाइम -१० :१० रात
> कुंडली के बारे में जानना है और आगे किस लाइन में / किस फिएल्ड  में  आगे बडे जिस से भविष्य अच और उज्वल हो गा



मित्र आपका जन्म कुम्भ  लग्न और ब्रिष  राशि में हुआ है !आपको यांत्रिक इंजीनियरिंग से सम्बंधित वस्तुओं का ब्यवसाय करें   ,फ़ायदा होगा !

----------


## lalji1964

> वासुदेव जी ,कुम्भ लग्न टेक्नालाजी से सम्बंधित होती है और आपने प्रेमिका और पत्नी जो की अलग अलग पद्धति से विवाह सूत्र में बंधते है, इसमे भी टेक्नालाजी लगा दिया !जो आप सोइचाते हैं ऐसा कभी कभी होता है, ना की हमेशा के लिए !आप चिंता ना करे *यदि जल्दी विवाह चाहते है तो उय्सका भी उपाय है* लेकिन प्रारब्ध के खिलाफ कोई भी कुछ नहीं कर सकता !
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्त  जल्दी विवाह  का उपाय  चाहिए 
> 
> 
> 
> lalji1964 जी
> ...



मित्र आपका जन्म कुम्भ  लग्न और ब्रिष  राशि में हुआ है ! मंगल और शुक्र का योग आपको बहुत जल्दी शादी करने को प्रेरित करा रहा है ! आप रबिवार को आक के पौधे की जड़ में सिंदूर लगायें ! ४३ से ४५ रबिवार के पश्चात बात चलाए ! १४-११-१२ या ८-१०-१३ तक शादी होने के योग है !

----------


## love birds

> मित्र, आपको
> 
>  बधाई हो !बच्चे का जन्म धनु लग्न और ब्रिष  राशि में हुआ था !बच्चे का भाग्येश सूर्य अपनी अधिकतम उंचाई पर शनि के साथ कन्या राशि में बिचरण कर रहा है ! संघर्ष के साथ बच्चे का भविष्य उज्जवल होगा ! लग्नेश गुरु बक्री है और लग्न को देख रहा है !जातक के ऊपर गुरु ,सूर्य और शनि का प्रभाव है जिसके कारण उसकी राजकीय सेवाओं में जाने में जो अड़चन पड़ेगी ,वह ख़त्म हो जायेगी !


दोस्त मुजहे कुछ सही समज में नहीं आया प्ल्ज्ज़ आप अपना mobनो पम करे

----------


## santarch2000

नाम -विश्वनाथ
dob - 25/०6/1976
birth place -जबलपुर
टाइम -१० :१० रात




> मित्र आपका जन्म कुम्भ  लग्न और ब्रिष  राशि में हुआ है !आपको यांत्रिक इंजीनियरिंग से सम्बंधित वस्तुओं का ब्यवसाय करें   ,फ़ायदा होगा !


लालजी भाई ,
में यह जान न चाहता हूँ आगे का मेरा जीवन सुखमय होगा या   ऐंसे  ही कठिन जिन्दगी रहे गी हर समय डर बना रहे ता है nakuri का  , और पैसे का अभाऊ रहे गा
कृपया इस के बारे में बताएं या कोई उपाय बातें
कृपया कर के

----------


## akshay1987

Name-amit
dob- 15-feb-1986
birth time- 12:05 pm after noon
birth place-patan (north gujarat)

bhai mujhe ye janna he ki mujhe konsa kaam karna chahiye or mere jivan me paisa kab kamaunga  Dhanyawad Bhaiji.

----------


## Amigo.

लालजी आपके द्वारा जन हित में  बनाये गए  सूत्र से बहुत से बंधू लोगों का भला होगा .धन्यवाद तो एक मात्र छोटा सा शब्द है ,सच कहूँ तो शब्द ही नहीं मिल रहे हैं आपका आभार व्यक्त करने के लिए  .कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें.

----------


## Mr Gonsalwez

एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद. कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## DEV0034613

मेरी जनम कुंडली बना दीजिये 
नाम चंद्रा देव सिंह
जनम तिथि 11-08-1882
प्लेस इलाहाबाद (उप)
समय 5:20 सुबह 


सिर टाइम एकसक्त नहीं मालूम है बस इतना मालूम है की सूर्य उदय होते हुए है 
अब आप ही सही समय की जानकारी कर ले की अगस्त मे सूर्य कितने बजे उदय होता है यही मेरा आरिजिनल टाइम है 

ये बताए सर की मेरी जॉब 2013 के पहले लगेगी की नहीं क्यो की आपने बताया है की 2013 तक लग जाए गी ये बताए की 2013 मे ही लगेगी या फिर 2013 के पहले लग जाए गी 
मेरे पास धन किस मात्रा मे रहेगा पर्याप्त मात्रा मे रहेगा ये काम चलने के लायक ही रहेगा या भीर अधिक मात्रा मे होगा 
कोई कमी तो मेरे पास नहीं रहेगी 
मेरा लाइफ कैसे बीतेगी

----------


## raj_mishra121

> !! कुंडली-विश्लेषण और समस्याओं का निदान !!


*शुभ दीपावली आपको दीपाली की हार्दिक शुभकामनाये* 
सर कृपया हमें अपना ईमेल पता देने का कास्ट करे हमें अपनी कुछ निजी समस्या के बारे में आपसे मदद की बहुत आवश्यकता है मैंने कई सारे लोगो से जानकारी ली पर कोई सकारात्मक हल नहीं प्राप्त कर सका अस्तु आपसे ईमेल पता देने का विनर्म निवेदन है ओउर अगर हो सके तो अपना कोई मोबाइल नो. भी प्रदान करे जिस्स्से की हम आपनी समस्या से  आपको पूरी तरह से अवगत करा सके मेरा ईमेल पता sraj19@sify.com है या मुझे PM करने का कास्ट करे सबकी मदद कर रहे मेरी भी मदद कर दे शायद आपकी मदद से मेरा भला हो जाय 
         मदद की आपेछा तथा इंतज़ार के साथ धन्यवाद

----------


## puneet0021

लाल जी आपका कार्य अतिउत्तम और सराहनीय है।

----------


## puneet0021

लाल जी सर्वप्रथम आप को सादर प्रणाम

----------


## Mahendra2020

मेरी जनम कुंडली बना दीजिये 
 नाम Mahendra
 जनम तिथि 22-02-1885
 Nokha , Bikaner ( Rajasthan)
 समय 9:20 सुबह

----------


## puneet0021

लाल जी ,
मेरा नाम पुनीत(परिर्वतित) है
जन्म तिथि-- 06/09/1983 (DD/MM/YYYY)
जन्म समय --08:16 AM (HH:MM)
जन्म स्थान -- इलाहाबाद
मेरा परिचय -- मै शादीशुदा हूं और मेरी एक पुत्री है
एक परिचय -- गुरू जी (मै आप को गुरु जी से सम्बोधित करूंगा) सादर प्रणाम , मैने अपनी कुंणली कइ ज्योतिशाचार्यों को दिखलाई है।
                सभी लोगों ने कई प्रकार की बातें बताई और सुझाव दिये लेकिन एक बात जो साभी ने कही वो यह कि मेरी कुंणली मे कालसर्प दोष है।
                मैने विद्वानों के कहने पर कई बार इसकी पूजा भी करवाई है लेकिन कोइ प्रभाव नहीं पड़ा । गुरु जी मेरे पास ना तो नौकरी है और ना तो कोई 
                व्यवसाय। लाख मेहनत के बाद भी मै सफलता पर 99%तक पहुंच कर नीचे गिर जाता हूं। मेरी हालत तो यह है कि मै सोना भी छू लूं तो वह 
                मिट्टी बन जाय । (शायद आप को हंसी आये मै शायद पनौती हूं।)
                मेरी कुंणली देखने के बाद आप मेरे बारे में मुझसे अधिक जान जायेंगें ऐसा मेर विश्वाश है।
मेरी समस्यायें-- 1-मै सरकारी नौकरी करना चाहता हूं क्या मुझे नौकरी मिलेगी(कोइ भी)और कब तक?
                  2-मेरी एक पुत्री है 7 वर्ष की और मै बस एक और सन्तान पुत्र के रूप मे चाहता हूं क्या पुत्र होगा और कब तक?
                  3-मेरा जीवन निर्वाह कैसे होगा निम्न स्तर ,मध्यम स्तर या उच्च स्तर?
                  4-यदि कालसर्प दोष है तो उसे समाप्त या उसका असर कम कैसे हो?
                  5-मेरे पास धन होगा या नहीं ?
                  6-मै कैसे सफलता प्राप्त करूं?
                  7-क्या आप मेरी कुंणली विधिवत पूर्ण रूप से बनाकर मुझे PM कर सकते हैं? आप की असीम अनुकम्पा होगी।
                  8-आप अपनी तरफ से कुछ उपाय या सुझाव जरूर दें।
गुरु जी मेरी आशा है की आप मेरी अनकही बातों को भी पूर्णतया गहराई से समझेगें और मेरे इस नीरस जीवन को सार्थक बनाने में मेरी अतुलनीय सहायता करेंगें।
मै आप के उत्तर की बहोत ही आशा के साथ प्रतीक्षा कर रहा हूं। 
गुरु जी को मेरा सादर नमस्कार्।

----------


## lotus1782

बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र 

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है 

अच्छी जानकारी से भरा सूत्र है

----------


## lalji1964

सभी दोस्तों का इस सूत्र पर भ्रमण करने हेतु बधाई हो और उनका हार्दिक अभिनन्दन है !दोस्तों कुछ घरेलु परेशानियों के कारण मैं आप लोगों को समय नहीं दे पा रहा था !इसके लिए मैं आप लोगों से क्षमा चाहता हु !अब आपकी समस्याओं पर बिचार करने का प्रयास किया जाएगा !वैसे दोस्तों, मेरा दायरा कुछ ज्यादा ही बड़ा हो जाने के कारण मैं  कम समय दे पाता हूँ !इसके लिए खेद है !

----------


## lalji1964

> मेरी जनम कुंडली बना दीजिये 
>  नाम Mahendra
>  जनम तिथि 22-02-1885
>  Nokha , Bikaner ( Rajasthan)
>  समय 9:20 सुबह



महेंद्र जी जीवन से सम्बंधित कोई समस्या  हो तो उसे पूछने का कष्ट करें !कुंडली आप नजदीक के चाहे जिस पंडित से बनवा ले !

----------


## lalji1964

> बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र 
> 
> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है 
> 
> अच्छी जानकारी से भरा सूत्र है


आपका हार्दिक अभिनन्दन है मित्र !

----------


## lalji1964

> लाल जी ,
> मेरा नाम पुनीत(परिर्वतित) है
> जन्म तिथि-- 06/09/1983 (DD/MM/YYYY)
> जन्म समय --08:16 AM (HH:MM)
> जन्म स्थान -- इलाहाबाद
> मेरा परिचय -- मै शादीशुदा हूं और मेरी एक पुत्री है
> एक परिचय -- गुरू जी (मै आप को गुरु जी से सम्बोधित करूंगा) सादर प्रणाम , मैने अपनी कुंणली कइ ज्योतिशाचार्यों को दिखलाई है।
>                 सभी लोगों ने कई प्रकार की बातें बताई और सुझाव दिये लेकिन एक बात जो साभी ने कही वो यह कि मेरी कुंणली मे कालसर्प दोष है।
>                 मैने विद्वानों के कहने पर कई बार इसकी पूजा भी करवाई है लेकिन कोइ प्रभाव नहीं पड़ा । गुरु जी मेरे पास ना तो नौकरी है और ना तो कोई 
> ...



मित्र ,को नमस्कार ! पुनीत जी आपकी कुंडली काल सर्प दोष है और वह आपके भाग्य  भाव से ही प्रारम्भ होता है और धन ,कुटुंब भाव तक इसके चपेट में आते हैं !

आप नाग वासुकी मंदिर पर जाकर पंचमी तिथि को २ नाग नागिन बनवाकर शिव लिंग पर रखकर  दूध इतना  चढ़ाएं की ये उसकी धारा में बह जाय !
हर पंचमी तिथि को आप ब्रत रखे और नव नाग स्तुति का पाठ प्रतिदिन ११ बार करें ! 
नाग गायत्री मन्त्र का पाठ १०८ बार करें !
आप ये पूजा मन से करें और किसी भी प्रकार की बंदिश महसूस ना करते हुए करे !अगर आप खाना भी खा लेते है तब भी मन्त्र का जप या पाठ कर सकते है ! 
सर्प को सरक्षण दें !

----------


## lalji1964

पुनीत जी
मित्र आपकी किस्मत में स्वब्यावसाय करना लिखा है !आप जॉब के चक्कर में ना पड़े ,तो बेहतर है !

----------


## lalji1964

पनौती....का अर्थ तो मै नहीं जानता !शायद इसे खुलकर आप भगवन श्री लक्ष्मी नारायण का नाम लेकर लिखें और निम् के पेड़ को प्रणाम करे तथा गंगा व् यमुना नदी में जाकर तुरंत स्नान करे और पुन: रेतीली जमीं पर आप भगवन श्री लक्ष्मी नारायण का नाम लेकर वाही अर्थ लिखें ! २१ दिन के अन्दर आपकी समस्या का निदान होने लगेगा मित्र !

----------


## Axewithflesh

> *प्रिय मित्र*,
> आपके सम्मुख सर्वप्रथम मै अपनी समस्या रख रहा हु 
> मेरा विवरण ---
> *नाम - शंकर त्रिवेदी
> **जन्म तारीख- 08 अक्टूबर , 1985 (08 -10 -1985 )*
> *जन्म समय - 10 :50  PM*
> *जन्म स्थान- गोरखपुर (उत्तर प्रदेश)*
> 
> 
> ...


shanker ji abhi aap ko 2020 tak kafi dikkate hogi
uske baad aap ko pure jeevan mai koi kast nahi hoga 
aap niyam se ganesh ji ki puja kare unhe doob ghaas chadaye aur gajendra moksh kaa path kare saath hi abhi ki pareshaniyo ke liye agarv kar sake to ek do ranga kaala safed kutta paale yaa aise hi kutte ko gud lagi rotiya khilaye aur ek lohe kaa chaalaa seedhe haath ki madhyama me kisi shanivaar ko dhaaran kare kuch samay me aapke vartman ke kasht kam ho jayenge.
aur aap subah me suryoday kaa darshan awashya kiya kare

----------


## raj_mishra121

*तो भाई जी उम्मीद हम भी छोड़ ही दे*

----------


## puneet0021

> पनौती....का अर्थ तो मै नहीं जानता !शायद इसे खुलकर आप भगवन श्री लक्ष्मी नारायण का नाम लेकर लिखें और निम् के पेड़ को प्रणाम करे तथा गंगा व् यमुना नदी में जाकर तुरंत स्नान करे और पुन: रेतीली जमीं पर आप भगवन श्री लक्ष्मी नारायण का नाम लेकर वाही अर्थ लिखें ! २१ दिन के अन्दर आपकी समस्या का निदान होने लगेगा मित्र !


गुरू जी पनौती का शाब्दिक अर्थ तो मुझे भी नहीं पता । लेकिन मै आप को उसका मतलब बताता हूं , 
जब मै किसी व्यक्ति का कोई काम करता हूं तो वह बहोत ही अच्छी तरह से पूर्ण हो जाता है, लेकिन वो ही काम जब मै अपने लिये करता हूं तो वह किसी भी 
तरह पूर्ण नही होता और भविश्य के लिये भी कुछ गड़बड़ हो जाता है। उदाहरण के लिये यदि मैने किसी नौकरी के लिये आवेदन किया तो वह रिक्त पद ही निरस्त हो 
जायेगा। इस तरह की अनेकों घाटनायें हो चुकी है।
अत: गुरू जी उपरोक्त उपाय आप दोबारा बताने का कष्ट करें आपकी अनुकम्पा होगी। यदि आप कुछ और सुझाव अपनी तरफ से देंगें तो मुझे बहोत प्रसन्न्ता 
होगी। सादर नमस्कार्।

----------


## puneet0021

> पनौती....का अर्थ तो मै नहीं जानता !शायद इसे खुलकर आप भगवन श्री लक्ष्मी नारायण का नाम लेकर लिखें और निम् के पेड़ को प्रणाम करे तथा गंगा व् यमुना नदी में जाकर तुरंत स्नान करे और पुन: रेतीली जमीं पर आप भगवन श्री लक्ष्मी नारायण का नाम लेकर वाही अर्थ लिखें ! २१ दिन के अन्दर आपकी समस्या का निदान होने लगेगा मित्र !


गुरू जी पनौती का शाब्दिक अर्थ तो मुझे भी नहीं पता । लेकिन मै आप को उसका मतलब बताता हूं , 
जब मै किसी व्यक्ति का कोई काम करता हूं तो वह बहोत ही अच्छी तरह से पूर्ण हो जाता है, लेकिन वो ही काम जब मै अपने लिये करता हूं तो वह किसी भी 
तरह पूर्ण नही होता और भविश्य के लिये भी कुछ गड़बड़ हो जाता है। उदाहरण के लिये यदि मैने किसी नौकरी के लिये आवेदन किया तो वह रिक्त पद ही निरस्त हो 
जायेगा। इस तरह की अनेकों घाटनायें हो चुकी है।
अत: गुरू जी उपरोक्त उपाय आप दोबारा बताने का कष्ट करें आपकी अनुकम्पा होगी। यदि आप कुछ और सुझाव अपनी तरफ से देंगें तो मुझे बहोत प्रसन्न्ता 
होगी। सादर नमस्कार्।

----------


## puneet0021

इतना उत्तम सूत्र बनाने और जनकल्याण करने के लिये बहोत सारी शुभकामनायें।

----------


## swami ji

*आप हो सके तो मुझे कुंडली का सोफ्टवेर दे सकते हे...*

----------


## Mahendra2020

Sir 
नाम Mahendra
 जनम तिथि 22-02-1885
 Nokha , Bikaner ( Rajasthan)
 समय 9:20 सुबह

Mera Marige ho gai h lekin ....
Mera Talak hoga ya nahi pls...
muje bateye...
or koi upay h to bato...

----------


## rajuj53

नाम :- राजेश ,जन्म दिनांक :-04 -04 -1971 ,जन्म समय :-9 :00 :00 सुबह ,जन्म स्थान :-उदयपुर (राजस्थान ),मेरी जिन्दगी में जब से मुझे समझ आई है तभी से तकलीफे व कर्जा कभी ख़त्म ही नहीं हो रहा है ,और पिछले १० साल से तो बहुत तकलीफ चल रही है,और इसमें भी पिछले ३-४ साल तो अब तक के सबसे तकलीफ देने वाले साल रहे है ,इन सालो में financialy इतना वीक हो चूका हु,व्यवसाय भी चार पांच बदल चूका हु पर कही भी सफलता नहीं मिल पा रही है , सही पूछे तो केवल ठाकुरजी की कृपा से ही जीने की इच्छा बनी हुई है !आपके पास कोई उपाय हो तो अवश्य बताए मेहरबानी होगी ! धन्यवाद जय श्री कृष्ण

----------


## Munneraja

> नाम :- राजेश ,जन्म दिनांक :-04 -04 -1971 ,जन्म समय :-9 :00 :00 सुबह ,जन्म स्थान :-उदयपुर (राजस्थान ),मेरी जिन्दगी में जब से मुझे समझ आई है तभी से तकलीफे व कर्जा कभी ख़त्म ही नहीं हो रहा है ,और पिछले १० साल से तो बहुत तकलीफ चल रही है,और इसमें भी पिछले ३-४ साल तो अब तक के सबसे तकलीफ देने वाले साल रहे है ,इन सालो में financialy इतना वीक हो चूका हु,व्यवसाय भी चार पांच बदल चूका हु पर कही भी सफलता नहीं मिल पा रही है , सही पूछे तो केवल ठाकुरजी की कृपा से ही जीने की इच्छा बनी हुई है !आपके पास कोई उपाय हो तो अवश्य बताए मेहरबानी होगी ! धन्यवाद जय श्री कृष्ण


आपकी कुंडली में कर्मेश शनि बारहवें स्थान (व्यय) में अपने शत्रु बुध के साथ विराजते हैं एवं छटे स्थान (शत्रु एवं कर्ज) के स्वामी शुक्र कर्म स्थान में हैं i हालाँकि शुक्र लग्नेश हैं लेकिन फिर भी शुक्र की ही महादशा के चलते ही आप परेशान हो गए होंगे जो मार्च २००९ में लगी थी ii
कर्म स्थान का विवेचन इस प्रकार से है iii स्वामी = शनि हैं iv कर्म के करक बुध भी अपने शत्रु के साथ व्यय में ही स्थित हैं इस से स्थिति और भी विकट हो गई है v
बुध धन भाव के स्वामी भी हैं अतः आपके पास धन भी अचानक ही अनचाहे कामों में व्यय हो जाता होगा vi
आपने अपनी पत्नी के स्वस्थ्य के बारे में कुछ नहीं लिखा जो मुझे आश्चर्य में डालता है vi आपकी पढाई एवं संतान पक्ष के लिए भी शायद आप चिंतित रहे होंगे vii

मैं जहां तक समझता हूँ कि आपको महादेव के मंदिर में स्थित पीपल के पेड़ के नीचे ११ या २१ या ३१ या ५१ बार शनिवार को तिल के तेल का दीपक जलाना चाहिए viii कुछ शांति संभव है ix व्यवधान आ सकते हैं लेकिन दीपक जलाना मत छोड़ियेगा x

----------


## Munneraja

व्यवसाय बदलते रहने से स्थिति में कोई परिवर्तन नहीं आएगा बल्कि आप और ज्यादा परेशान हो जायेंगे i

----------


## lalji1964

> लाल जी सर्वप्रथम आप को सादर प्रणाम



पुनीत जी
 plaease attension on post no 141 & 143 seriously.its only 4 you..

----------


## Mahendra2020

Sir 
 नाम Mahendra
 जनम तिथि 22-02-1885
 Nokha , Bikaner ( Rajasthan)
 समय 9:20 सुबह

 Mera Marige ho gai h lekin ....
 Mera Talak hoga ya nahi pls...
 muje bateye...
 or koi upay h to bato...

----------


## mevikas

name - vikas 
date of birth - 15-04-1989
time - 9:33 pm place raipur
meri shadi kab hogi aur paisa jama hona kab se start hoga plz bataye

----------


## lalji1964

> Sir 
>  नाम Mahendra
>  जनम तिथि 22-02-1885
>  Nokha , Bikaner ( Rajasthan)
>  समय 9:20 सुबह
> 
>  Mera Marige ho gai h lekin ....
>  Mera Talak hoga ya nahi pls...
>  muje bateye...
>  or koi upay h to bato...



आपका पत्नी काफी यंग है ! सप्तम भाव पर मंगल की दृष्टि है !आप सफ़ेद मूंगा  ५ रत्ती का धारण कर ले !सूर्य को जल में हरा रंग डालकर ७ दिन अर्ध्य दें ! भगवन राधेकृष्ण मंदिर में हरा वस्त्र दान कर दे ! सब ठीक हो जाएगा ! तलाक की स्थिति उधर से नहीं आएगी !अगर स्थिति बनेगी तो आप खुद ही उसकेजिम्मेदार होंगे !इसलिए सतर्कता बहुत जरुरी है !

----------


## lalji1964

> name - vikas 
> date of birth - 15-04-1989
> time - 9:33 pm place raipur
> meri shadi kab hogi aur paisa jama hona kab se start hoga plz bataye


मित्र ,आप किस प्रदेश में रहते हैं ! रायपुर कई है !

----------


## Mahendra2020

ok tnx  lalji bhai

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र लालजी को कोटि कोटि प्रणाम .....मित्र ज्योतिष शास्त्र पर आधारित जन-मानस की समस्याओं का निदान करने वाले आपके इस सूत्र को देख मन हर्षित हुआ ...मित्र लोक-भलाई के लिए आपका कोटि कोटि अभिनन्दन और सादार धन्यवाद ,,,,,मित्र आप सचमुच इस फोरम में एक अमूल्य रत्न से माननीय सदस्य है .....आपका मन-वकील
*

----------


## lalji1964

> name - vikas 
> date of birth - 15-04-1989
> time - 9:33 pm place raipur
> meri shadi kab hogi aur paisa jama hona kab se start hoga plz bataye



मित्र,  मध्य प्रदेश में अगर होंगे तो देखें __

आपका पैसा म्लेच्छों के हाथ में चला जा रहा है !कर्म क्षेत्र में ग्रहण योग है ! आप रसोई घर में बैठकर भोजन करे ! हिंदी मॉस के अंतिम दिन और विशेष जब सूर्य कुम्भ राशि में आये तो गंगा स्नान अवश्य कर लें ! ग्रहण योग का समाधान भी कर ले ! ॐ नम: शिवाय " का जप यदा कदा कर लिया करें !८०% मुसीबत  ऐसे ही टल जायेगी !

----------


## lalji1964

> *प्रिये मित्र लालजी को कोटि कोटि प्रणाम .....मित्र ज्योतिष शास्त्र पर आधारित जन-मानस की समस्याओं का निदान करने वाले आपके इस सूत्र को देख मन हर्षित हुआ ...मित्र लोक-भलाई के लिए आपका कोटि कोटि अभिनन्दन और सादार धन्यवाद ,,,,,मित्र आप सचमुच इस फोरम में एक अमूल्य रत्न से माननीय सदस्य है .....आपका मन-वकील
> *


मित्र  को कोटि कोटि प्रणाम .....आप आये ,मन प्रसन्न हुआ मित्र! आपका स्वागत है !

----------


## Mahendra2020

bhAI JI EK KAM OR THA AAPSE
MERI sARVICE LAGEGI YA NAHI WO BHI GOV JOB..
YA BUSSINESS LINE HOGI

MERI WIFE KO GAYE HUEY 1.50 YEAR HO GYA HA... KAB TAK MAMLA TIK HO JYAGA.. USKO GHAR WALE AANE NAHI DETE H MERE PASS PLS HELP

नाम Mahendra
 जनम तिथि 22-02-1885
 Nokha , Bikaner ( Rajasthan)
 समय 9:20 सुबह

----------


## lalji1964

> name - vikas 
> date of birth - 15-04-1989
> time - 9:33 pm place raipur
> meri shadi kab hogi aur paisa jama hona kab se start hoga plz bataye



मित्र आप तीनो लग्नों से मांगलिक हो रहे है ! आप भगवान् वासुदेव के मंदिर में निम्न कार्य करें -

१-नर व् मादा केले का ब्रिक्ष लगायें !

२ मंगल के साथ गुरु है अत: केले का पूजन करे और केले का भक्षण छोड़ दें तो अच्छा रहेगा !

३- नदिया में एक घडा लाल कपडे से ढांक कर प्रवाहित करें !

लग्न से सप्तमेश शुक्र अस्त है 

१-अत: किसी सुहागिन औरत /भाभी को श्रृंगार की वस्तुए मुफ्त में समर्पित करें !

२ मां लक्ष्मी के मंदिर में सुगन्धित वस्तुए दान में दें !

३- शुक्र को साफ़ वस्त्र पहने !

----------


## Mahendra2020

bhAI JI EK KAM OR THA AAPSE
 MERI sARVICE LAGEGI YA NAHI WO BHI GOV JOB..
 YA BUSSINESS LINE HOGI

 MERI WIFE KO GAYE HUEY 1.50 YEAR HO GYA HA... KAB TAK MAMLA TIK HO JYAGA.. USKO GHAR WALE AANE NAHI DETE H MERE PASS PLS HELP

 नाम Mahendra
 जनम तिथि 22-02-1885
 Nokha , Bikaner ( Rajasthan)
 समय 9:20 सुबह

----------


## lalji1964

महेंद्र जी अपना जन्म वर्ष १९८५ सही करिए !

----------


## lalji1964

> bhAI JI EK KAM OR THA AAPSE
>  MERI sARVICE LAGEGI YA NAHI WO BHI GOV JOB..
>  YA BUSSINESS LINE HOGI
> 
>  MERI WIFE KO GAYE HUEY 1.50 YEAR HO GYA HA... KAB TAK MAMLA TIK HO JYAGA.. USKO GHAR WALE AANE NAHI DETE H MERE PASS PLS HELP
> 
>  नाम Mahendra
>  जनम तिथि 22-02-1885
>  Nokha , Bikaner ( Rajasthan)
>  समय 9:20 सुबह


आपका सप्तमेश  गुरु  पंचम भाव में नीच राशि में बैठा है जिस पर शनि की तीसरी  दृष्टि गुरु पर पद रही है !  और सप्तम भाव का कारक शुक्र  मंगल और चन्द्र के साथ सप्तम में स्थित है ! ऐसी स्थिति में निम्न उपाय करें ---

१= इक  नारियल सुखा शनिवार को बहते पानी में प्रवाहित करें 

२= एक ५ रत्ती का म्सफेद मूंगा दान कर दें १

३= अंधे और असक्त ब्यक्ति को भोजन कराये !

४= गुरुओ और बुजुर्गों के साथ अपनी पत्नी को भी आदर दें !

----------


## Munneraja

> name - vikas 
> date of birth - 15-04-1989
> time - 9:33 pm place raipur
> meri shadi kab hogi aur paisa jama hona kab se start hoga plz bataye


बात थोड़ी कटु अवश्य है लेकिन सच ये है कि आपकी उम्र अभी मात्र २२ वर्ष है जो कि कैरियर बनाने की होती है, इस समय यदि आप बेहिचक निश्चिन्त होकर अपने कर्म पर ध्यान देंगे तो बहुत आगे तक चले जायेंगे i इस आयु में इस प्रकार के प्रश्न बेमानी हैं ii

----------


## shart

> shanker ji abhi aap ko 2020 tak kafi dikkate hogi
> uske baad aap ko pure jeevan mai koi kast nahi hoga 
> aap niyam se ganesh ji ki puja kare unhe doob ghaas chadaye aur gajendra moksh kaa path kare saath hi abhi ki pareshaniyo ke liye agarv kar sake to ek do ranga kaala safed kutta paale yaa aise hi kutte ko gud lagi rotiya khilaye aur ek lohe kaa chaalaa seedhe haath ki madhyama me kisi shanivaar ko dhaaran kare kuch samay me aapke vartman ke kasht kam ho jayenge.
> aur aap subah me suryoday kaa darshan awashya kiya kare


*THANKS* 
मित्र क्या अप बता सकते है की मुझे SARKARI शिक्षक की नौकरी मिल पाने की सम्भावना है?
आपका कोटिश धन्यवाद

----------


## shart

name- sankar
D.O.B. - *08-october-1985*
TIME- *10:50 PM*
Place-  *GORAKHPUR (u.p.)*

----------


## rajuj53

मेरी स्थिति में कोई सुधार होगा या नहीं और कब तक होगा यह आपने नहीं बताया ! 


> आपकी कुंडली में कर्मेश शनि बारहवें स्थान (व्यय) में अपने शत्रु बुध के साथ विराजते हैं एवं छटे स्थान (शत्रु एवं कर्ज) के स्वामी शुक्र कर्म स्थान में हैं i हालाँकि शुक्र लग्नेश हैं लेकिन फिर भी शुक्र की ही महादशा के चलते ही आप परेशान हो गए होंगे जो मार्च २००९ में लगी थी ii
> कर्म स्थान का विवेचन इस प्रकार से है iii स्वामी = शनि हैं iv कर्म के करक बुध भी अपने शत्रु के साथ व्यय में ही स्थित हैं इस से स्थिति और भी विकट हो गई है v
> बुध धन भाव के स्वामी भी हैं अतः आपके पास धन भी अचानक ही अनचाहे कामों में व्यय हो जाता होगा vi
> आपने अपनी पत्नी के स्वस्थ्य के बारे में कुछ नहीं लिखा जो मुझे आश्चर्य में डालता है vi आपकी पढाई एवं संतान पक्ष के लिए भी शायद आप चिंतित रहे होंगे vii
> 
> मैं जहां तक समझता हूँ कि आपको महादेव के मंदिर में स्थित पीपल के पेड़ के नीचे ११ या २१ या ३१ या ५१ बार शनिवार को तिल के तेल का दीपक जलाना चाहिए viii कुछ शांति संभव है ix व्यवधान आ सकते हैं लेकिन दीपक जलाना मत छोड़ियेगा x

----------


## rajuj53

कृपया मेरा समय या स्थिति कब से अच्छी होगी ,होगी भी या नहीं इस बारे में आपने कुछ नहीं बताया ,कृपया बताने का कष्ट करावे ! धन्यवाद 


> व्यवसाय बदलते रहने से स्थिति में कोई परिवर्तन नहीं आएगा बल्कि आप और ज्यादा परेशान हो जायेंगे i

----------


## Munneraja

> मेरी स्थिति में कोई सुधार होगा या नहीं और कब तक होगा यह आपने नहीं बताया !


बिगड़े हुए कार्य को सुधारने के लिए हमें कुछ अतिरिक श्रम करना पड़ता है ii श्रम करने पर ही फल संभव है iii आप बताया हुआ उपाय श्रद्धा के साथ अपनाइए तो सही iv फल आपके सामने होगा v एक मंदिर ढूंढिए जहां महादेव अपने परिवार के साथ विराजते हों एवं मंदिर के साथ पीपल का पेड़ हो vi महादेव परिवार की पूजा कीजिये एवं तत्पश्चात पीपल के पेड़ की पूजा करके उसके नीचे दीपक जला दीजिये vii दीपक बुझे नहीं इसके लिए समुचित उपाय कीजिये ताकि उसमे उपस्थित तेल पूरा काम आ जाये (जैसे हवा चल रही हो तो दीपक के आस पास गत्ते से आड़ लगा दीजिये)
पूजा करने के लिए शुद्ध पानी से छींटे दीजिये, फिर रोली से छींटे दीजिये उसके बाद अक्षत (चावल) चढ़ाइए, मोली का डोरा चढ़ाइए, पुष्प अर्पित कीजिये, हाथ जोडिये एवं दिल की गहराई से महादेव से अपनी स्थिति को सुधारने के लिए अर्चना कीजिये i
इस सब पूजा में कोई ज्यादा धन खर्च होने वाला नहीं है i
आपको समय स्वयं निश्चित करना है, कितने सप्ताह आप पूजा करना चाहते हैं i कम से कम ग्यारह सप्ताह आपको चुनने होंगे ii जिस प्रकार की कुंडली आपकी है उसके अनुसार आपको ४१ या ५१ सप्ताह चुनने चाहियें iii आपकी कुंडली के अनुसार आपको कठिन मेहनत एवं श्रद्धा से पूजा करनी होगी एवं  मन में विश्वास जगाना होगा कि परमेश्वर आपके पिछले जन्म के पाप नष्ट करके  आपको सफल बनाएं iv जैसे जैसे आप अपने मन को दृढ करने में सफल होते जायेंगे  वैसे वैसे आप अपने व्यवसाय में सफलता प्राप्त करते जायेंगे v

----------


## Munneraja

*भाग्य क्या है ?*
परमेश्वर हमारे कर्मो के अनुसार हमारे अगले जन्म के लिए हमारा भाग्य तय करता है i ब्रह्मा जी भाग्य विधाता हैं ii भाग्य का निर्णय एक ही बार होता है iii
भाग्य बदलने की क्षमता हमें प्राप्त दुआओं (सद्कर्म करने पर बड़े-बूढ़े एवं सहायता करने पर मिलने वाले आशीर्वाद) एवं बद-दुआओं में होती है iv
इसी लिए सद्कर्म करने के लिए कहा जाता है ताकि हमारे पिछले जन्म के बुरे फल खत्म हो सकें i
कुछ कर्म इस प्रकार के होते हैं जिनका फल मिलना सुनिश्चित है i कुछ कर्म इस प्रकार के होते हैं जो किन्ही उपाय से ठीक हो जाते हैं ii यदि हम हमारे कर्मो के फल भोगे बिना घबरा कर दुनिया से प्रयाण करते हैं तो आत्म-हत्या के पाप सहित पुराने कर्म फल अगले जन्म में ब्याज सहित झेलने होंगे iii
इसलिए ऐसे कर्म करें जिनसे हमें दुआ एवं आशीर्वाद मिले, ये सकारात्मक उर्जा हमारे नकारात्मक उर्जा को नाश करने की अद्भुत क्षमता रखती है i तसल्ली से विपरीत समय का सामना करें ii
ये मत समझिये कि ये ज्ञान दिया जा रहा है i इस टोपिक के लेखक ने अभी पिछले ४ वर्षों से अधिक का विपरीत समय का सामना किया है ii कुंडली के अनुसार सही समय आने पर हमें मानसिक संतुष्टि एवं शांति प्राप्त होने लगती है iii एवं इसके बाद हमारी पीडाएं कम होने लगती हैं v

----------


## Munneraja

कुंडली पढने वाला स्वयं ब्रह्मा नहीं है i वो प्रयास करता है कि आपको आपके भाग्य के बारे में सही सूचना दे ii यदि कोई उपाय हो तो बताये और आपको कष्टों के निवारण के लिए प्रेरित करे iii यदि कोई यह कह दे कि ऐसा करने पर आप के कष्टों से अवश्य मुक्ति मिल जाएगी तो वो अच्छा भविष्य वक्ता नहीं है iv 
*क्योंकि भाग्य विधाता ब्रह्मा है इसलिए फल भी उन्होंने ही निश्चित किये हैं एवं प्रारब्ध (भाग्य) निर्दयी एवं कठोर होता है ताकि मनुष्य मात्र सद्कर्म में लीन होने के लिए प्रेरित हो v
*ii इति ii

----------


## Mahendra2020

ha bhai g yah baat ekdum sahi h ... me apni wife se bhuat pyar karta hu... lekin wo apne ghar wale jo bolte h wo karti h pls
muje is problam se nikalo yar ap chotta bhai samj kar ke..

----------


## Munneraja

यहाँ इस सूत्र में हम यही प्रयास कर रहे हैं कि आपको आपके कुंडली के अनुसार आपके भाग्य का विवरण हम प्रदान करें एवं यदि कोई उपाय हो तो आपको बताएं i
ये सब विचार बहुत अनुभव होने के पश्चात् बताये गए हैं, ये मिथ्या नहीं हैं ii

----------


## Munneraja

> ha bhai g yah baat ekdum sahi h ... me apni wife se bhuat pyar karta hu... lekin wo apne ghar wale jo bolte h wo karti h pls
> muje is problam se nikalo yar ap chotta bhai samj kar ke..


महेंद्र जी, मैंने शायद आपको आपकी कुंडली का विवरण भेजा था उसके अनुसार आपका तलाक का मामला लम्बा लटकने वाला है i बेहतर ये होगा कि आप अपनी पत्नी को अपना कर उसे इस प्रकार से प्यार दें कि वो स्वयं अपने मायके से विमुख हो जाये ii ऐसा पूर्व में एक डॉक्टर के साथ हो चुका है, उनकी पत्नी भी अपने मायके वालों के कहने में चलती थी एवं शादी के चंद महीनो में ही ससुराल छोड़कर अपने मायके में जा बैठी थी iii डॉक्टर तलाक के प्रयत्न में थे, मैंने उन्हें बताया था कि मुझे नहीं लगता कि तलाक होगा iv उनकी कुंडली में भी शुक्र मित्र दृष्टि से सप्तम भाव को देख रहा था जैसा कि आपकी कुंडली में है अंत में उनकी पत्नी उनके घर में आई एवं अपने मायके से नाता तोड़ सा लिया v

----------


## Mahendra2020

sir mene bhaut kosis ki lekin koi bhi upay kam nahi kar rha ha...
wo to bol rahe h ki ghar jawai ban jao...
lekin me esa nhai chta hu ki me apne maa baap ko chaod du....

----------


## shart

> कुंडली पढने वाला स्वयं ब्रह्मा नहीं है i...................
> ii इति ii


*सम्माननीय bade g*
भाग्य और प्रारब्ध क बारे में इस जानकारी पूर्ण लेख के लिए आपको कोटिश धन्यवाद..
कृपया आगे भी हमें ऐसी ही जानकारिय देते रहे 
सादर

----------


## Munneraja

> sir mene bhaut kosis ki lekin koi bhi upay kam nahi kar rha ha...
> wo to bol rahe h ki ghar jawai ban jao...
> lekin me esa nhai chta hu ki me apne maa baap ko chaod du....


आपको सन्देश में पूरा विवरण दिया है कृपया पढ़ लें i

----------


## pkpasi

मेरा नाम प्रवीण कुमार सरोज है.

मैं  21 अक्टूबर 1987 क्ो  04:00 (A.M.)बजे सोनीपत.में पैदा हुआ था

मैं बेरोजगार हूँ और मैं जानना चाहता हूँ िक मुझे नौकरी कब िमलेंगी

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र  है

----------


## rajuj53

जय श्री कृष्ण , आपने मेरी कुंडली का विश्लेष्ण कर उपाय बताया है उसके लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद एवम आभार ,मे हिम्मत रखकर उपाय को करुगा ,कृपया एक बात को स्पष्ट करे की तिल्ली के तेल का दीपक एवम पूजा किस समय करनी है एवम में जो अभी शेयर sub -broker का कार्य कर रहा हु उसे ही जारी रखु या नहीं ! आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ! 


> बिगड़े हुए कार्य को सुधारने के लिए हमें कुछ अतिरिक श्रम करना पड़ता है ii श्रम करने पर ही फल संभव है iii आप बताया हुआ उपाय श्रद्धा के साथ अपनाइए तो सही iv फल आपके सामने होगा v एक मंदिर ढूंढिए जहां महादेव अपने परिवार के साथ विराजते हों एवं मंदिर के साथ पीपल का पेड़ हो vi महादेव परिवार की पूजा कीजिये एवं तत्पश्चात पीपल के पेड़ की पूजा करके उसके नीचे दीपक जला दीजिये vii दीपक बुझे नहीं इसके लिए समुचित उपाय कीजिये ताकि उसमे उपस्थित तेल पूरा काम आ जाये (जैसे हवा चल रही हो तो दीपक के आस पास गत्ते से आड़ लगा दीजिये)
> पूजा करने के लिए शुद्ध पानी से छींटे दीजिये, फिर रोली से छींटे दीजिये उसके बाद अक्षत (चावल) चढ़ाइए, मोली का डोरा चढ़ाइए, पुष्प अर्पित कीजिये, हाथ जोडिये एवं दिल की गहराई से महादेव से अपनी स्थिति को सुधारने के लिए अर्चना कीजिये i
> इस सब पूजा में कोई ज्यादा धन खर्च होने वाला नहीं है i
> आपको समय स्वयं निश्चित करना है, कितने सप्ताह आप पूजा करना चाहते हैं i कम से कम ग्यारह सप्ताह आपको चुनने होंगे ii जिस प्रकार की कुंडली आपकी है उसके अनुसार आपको ४१ या ५१ सप्ताह चुनने चाहियें iii आपकी कुंडली के अनुसार आपको कठिन मेहनत एवं श्रद्धा से पूजा करनी होगी एवं  मन में विश्वास जगाना होगा कि परमेश्वर आपके पिछले जन्म के पाप नष्ट करके  आपको सफल बनाएं iv जैसे जैसे आप अपने मन को दृढ करने में सफल होते जायेंगे  वैसे वैसे आप अपने व्यवसाय में सफलता प्राप्त करते जायेंगे v

----------


## Munneraja

> कृपया एक बात को स्पष्ट करे की तिल्ली के तेल का दीपक एवम पूजा किस समय करनी है


शिव जी के बारे में कहा जाता है कि शनि के घमंड को इन्होने खत्म किया था,  अतः शनि इनकी पूजा से संयम में रहते हैं एवं चंद्रमा को स्वयम शिव धारण  करते हैं अतः चन्द्र भी शिव पूजा से काबू में रहते हैं i 

दीपक जलाने के लिए श्रेष्ठ समय संध्या का होता है जब दो काल मिलते हैं अतः दिन छिपने से पहले दीपक जलाएं i

----------


## Munneraja

> जय श्री कृष्ण , आपने मेरी कुंडली का विश्लेष्ण कर उपाय बताया है उसके लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद एवम आभार ,मे हिम्मत रखकर उपाय को करुगा , में जो अभी शेयर sub -broker का कार्य कर रहा हु उसे ही जारी रखु या नहीं ! आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद !


आप अपने कार्य को जारी रख सकते हैं लेकिन जोखिम किसी भी प्रकार से मत लीजियेगा i जो भी आपके कस्टमर हैं उनसे एडवांस में उतना धन रखिये जितने का वे व्यवसाय करते हैं ii
खुद कभी शेयर के खेल में मत कूद पडियेगा i
शेयर के खेल को मुझसे बेहतर आप जानते हैं एवं उसके फायदे के अनुपात में जोखिम को भी खूब समझते होंगे i
शनि आपके कुंडली में भाग्य एवं कर्म के स्वामी होकर व्यय में नीच के हैं अतः आपको मेहनत के बल पर ही कर्म को जीतना होगा i भाग्य के भरोसे में कभी भी रिस्क मत लीजियेगा ii

----------


## lalji1964

> मेरा नाम प्रवीण कुमार सरोज है.
> 
> मैं  21 अक्टूबर 1987 क्ो  04:00 (A.M.)बजे सोनीपत.में पैदा हुआ था
> 
> मैं बेरोजगार हूँ और मैं जानना चाहता हूँ िक मुझे नौकरी कब िमलेंगी



प्रवीन जी, आपकी कुंडली कन्या लग्न और कन्या राशि की है !लग्नेश एवं कर्मेश बुध नवमांश में नीच का है ! जन्मांग में लग्नेश एवं कर्मेश बुध और भाग्येश शुक्र, द्वादशेश सूर्य ( नीच ) के साथ कुटुंब ,धन भाव में बैठा है !आपके जीवन में राहू केतु के धुरी पर आ जाने के कारण ग्रहण योग लग गया है ! आपके साथ ऐसी स्थितिया पैदा हो रही है जैसे कि-- आपका भाग्य और कर्म दोनों ही निष्फल हो जाते है और आपके अन्दर एक असहाय जैसी स्थिति पैदा हो जाती होगी !

राहू कि महादशा १४-५-२०२१ तक है !१४-११-२०१३ तक बुध कर्मेश कि अन्तर्दशा में खष्टयेष शनि कि प्रत्यांतार्दाशा में नौकरी मिल सकती है !आप अपना प्रयास जारी रखें !

----------


## lalji1964

प्रविन जी, मित्र यदि घर में मूर्ति रखकर पूजा करते हों तो उन्हें हटाकर फोटो रखकरपूजा करें !

----------


## rajuj53

जय श्री कृष्ण ,आपका धन्यवाद ,मुझे आपसे एक प्रश्न और पूछना है कि दिनांक १५-११-२०११ को जो शनि का राशी परिवर्तन हो रहा है ,उसका मुझ पर क्या असर होगा , धन्यवाद 


> आप अपने कार्य को जारी रख सकते हैं लेकिन जोखिम किसी भी प्रकार से मत लीजियेगा i जो भी आपके कस्टमर हैं उनसे एडवांस में उतना धन रखिये जितने का वे व्यवसाय करते हैं ii
> खुद कभी शेयर के खेल में मत कूद पडियेगा i
> शेयर के खेल को मुझसे बेहतर आप जानते हैं एवं उसके फायदे के अनुपात में जोखिम को भी खूब समझते होंगे i
> शनि आपके कुंडली में भाग्य एवं कर्म के स्वामी होकर व्यय में नीच के हैं अतः आपको मेहनत के बल पर ही कर्म को जीतना होगा i भाग्य के भरोसे में कभी भी रिस्क मत लीजियेगा ii

----------


## rajuj53

जय श्री कृष्ण ,मेने आपके उपाय को करना शुरू किया है ,और मै आपको बताऊ की मेने जीवन में पहली बार महादेव जी की इस तरह से पूजा करी है ,अच्छा महसूस हुआ ,धन्यवाद मेने आपसे जानकारी मांगी थी कि १५-११-२०११ को जो शनी का राशी परिवर्तन हुआ उसका मुझ पर क्या असर होगा कृपया बताने का कष्ट करे , एवं यदि आप कहे तो में आपनी पत्नी की कुंडली आपको भेजू जिससे आप हमें और भी कुछ उपाय सुझा सके ! धन्यवाद 


> जय श्री कृष्ण ,आपका धन्यवाद ,मुझे आपसे एक प्रश्न और पूछना है कि दिनांक १५-११-२०११ को जो शनि का राशी परिवर्तन हो रहा है ,उसका मुझ पर क्या असर होगा , धन्यवाद

----------


## asinaz

महोदय,मेरे वैवाहिक जीवन मै झगङे है क्रपया बजह और उपाय बताऐँ 10,11,1971 ग्वालियर मध्यप्रदेश प्रातः 3. 30 धन्यवाद

----------


## Munneraja

> जय श्री कृष्ण ,मेने आपके उपाय को करना शुरू किया है ,और मै आपको बताऊ की मेने जीवन में पहली बार महादेव जी की इस तरह से पूजा करी है ,अच्छा महसूस हुआ ,धन्यवाद मेने आपसे जानकारी मांगी थी कि १५-११-२०११ को जो शनी का राशी परिवर्तन हुआ उसका मुझ पर क्या असर होगा कृपया बताने का कष्ट करे , एवं यदि आप कहे तो में आपनी पत्नी की कुंडली आपको भेजू जिससे आप हमें और भी कुछ उपाय सुझा सके ! धन्यवाद


अवश्य, मैं आपकी पत्नी की कुंडली के विवरण देने का प्रयास करूँगा.

----------


## Mahendra2020

महोदय,मेरे वैवाहिक जीवन मै झगङे है क्रपया बजह और उपाय बताऐँ 22-02-1985 NOkha (Bikaner) Rajasthan  Time 9.15.20 ..

----------


## santarch2000

*नाम -विश्वनाथ
dob - 25/०6/1976
birth place -जबलपुर
टाइम -१० :१० रात
लालजी भाई ,
में यह जान न चाहता हूँ आगे का मेरा जीवन सुखमय होगा या ऐंसे ही कठिन जिन्दगी रहे गी हर समय डर बना रहे ता है nakuri का , और पैसे का अभाऊ रहे गा
कृपया इस के बारे में बताएं या कोई उपाय बातें
कृपया कर के*

----------


## rajuj53

> अवश्य, मैं आपकी पत्नी की कुंडली के विवरण देने का प्रयास करूँगा.


जय श्री कृष्ण ,आपने बताया नहीं कि १५-११-२०११ को शनी का राशी परिवर्तन हुआ उसका मुझ पर क्या प्रभाव होगा ! धन्यवाद

----------


## rajuj53

जय श्री कृष्ण ,आपने बताया नहीं कि १५-११-२०११ को शनी का राशी परिवर्तन हुआ उसका मुझ पर क्या प्रभाव होगा ! धन्यवाद  


> जय श्री कृष्ण ,आपका धन्यवाद ,मुझे आपसे एक प्रश्न और पूछना है कि दिनांक १५-११-२०११ को जो शनि का राशी परिवर्तन हो रहा है ,उसका मुझ पर क्या असर होगा , धन्यवाद

----------


## rani111verma

sutra ke liya dhanyvad 
mera name - male ra 
  dob-         15-01-1985
   time         ratri 1:30 am
 mera pro ye hai ki mere shath kukha ajib gatana ya hadasha ho jata hi mere karan dusaro ko chot lag jati hi tensan muje ho 
jata mere pas koi na koi  tensan rahata hai upay batay plis

----------


## rani111verma

neme - revati raman verma

----------


## rani111verma

place- raipur

----------


## ashok-

मित्र,आप २००९ के फोरम की जोइनिंग किये है और अभी भी अंग्रेजी में लिखते है और वह भी टूटी भाषा में!आप जैसे लोगों को इस क्षद्म वेश में देखकर बड़ी शर्मिंदगी महसूस होती है !
आप ने ऐसा क्या देखा कि आपकों शर्मिन्दगी महसूस हो रही हैं |
आप को मालुम होना चाहिए कि राहू और केतु के अक्ष के अंश एक सामान होते है !लेकिन आप जैसे महान दुष्प्रवृत्ति के लोग इस गलत सावित करने का प्रयास करके दुसरे का दिमाग भी खराब करते है !आप द्वारा अंकित प्रथम वाक्य में सूर्य का अंश जो ०१ डिग्री १९ मिनट है ,को राहू का बताया गया है ....जो गलत है !
आप ने शायद ठीक से पढ़ा नहीं मैंने सूर्य का अंश ही बताया है मैंने तो केवल केतु का अंश लिखा था
क्योंकि मुझे मालूम हैं कि राहू और केतु सम सप्तम होकर एक ही अंश और कला पर स्थित होते है |
श्री दिनेश कुमार कि कुंडली में राहू और केतु के अक्ष कि स्थिति २७ डिग्री से कम नहीं है !जिससे इस कुंडली में काल सर्प दोष है ....!
आप ने अगर बृह्त-पाराशरी एवं लघु पाराशरी होरा, महर्षि पराशर रचित
जैमिनी सूत्र—महर्षि जैमिनी रचित आदि अनेक ग्रंथ जो ज्योतिष के बुनियाद हैं उनमे कहीं भी काल-सर्प
दोष का बर्णन नहीं है | काल-सर्प दोष तो आधुनिक ज्योतिषियों की देन हैं | वेसे आधुनिक ज्योतिषी
परम पूजनीय श्री कृष्णमूर्तिजी (जिन्होंने ज्योतिष को एक नई दिशा दी ) कालसर्प-दोष को नहीं मानते थे
कालसर्प-दोष जब सारे ग्रह राहू और केतु के अक्ष के अंदर हो तो होता हैं दीनेश जी के कुंडली में रवि
और बुध राहू और केतु के अक्ष के बाहर है (अंशो के अनुसार) इसलिए उनको काल सर्प दोष नहीं बनता |
इसके लिए आप को मैं धन्यवाद नहीं देता बल्कि आप कि मैं निंदा करता हूँ !याद रखिय्रेगा कि यह सूत्र मनोरंजन का सूत्र नहीं है !इसमें दिमाग लगता है !तब फलादेश किया जाता है !हाँ कभी तारीख और स्थान गलत लिख जाने के कारण फलादेश गलत हो जाता है !!
 मै खुद ज्योतिषी हूँ | २००९ मे इस फोरम पर हस्तरेखा पर नाख़ून के बारे मे लिखते हुए १-२ पन्ने लिखे थे | पर आगे लिखू इस बीच फोरम क्रैश हो गया |
मुझे धन्यबाद नहीं चाहिए | पर निंदा किस बात की यह बात तो बताइएगा क्या मैंने जो लिखा वो गलत
है ? (वेसे मैंने दिनेश जी की कुंडली लाहिरी के एफेमेरिस से बनाई थी)
धन्यवाद

----------


## rani111verma

mai gav me rahata hu or mai kabhikabhi net par betata hu sori far this

----------


## deep deep

hii mitra ,
name -nirav sharma
mera birth place - indore (MP) hain ,
birth date - 4/11/1983 hai aur
time night 6:00 pM hai..
mitra aap battyege ki meri job kab tak lagegi and meri shaadi bhi abhi tak nahi hui hai kab tak hogi 
mail id -nirav.sharma540@gmail.com

----------


## lalji1964

> मित्र,आप २००९ के फोरम की जोइनिंग किये है और अभी भी अंग्रेजी में लिखते है और वह भी टूटी भाषा में!आप जैसे लोगों को इस क्षद्म वेश में देखकर बड़ी शर्मिंदगी महसूस होती है !
> आप ने ऐसा क्या देखा कि आपकों शर्मिन्दगी महसूस हो रही हैं |
> आप को मालुम होना चाहिए कि राहू और केतु के अक्ष के अंश एक सामान होते है !लेकिन आप जैसे महान दुष्प्रवृत्ति के लोग इस गलत सावित करने का प्रयास करके दुसरे का दिमाग भी खराब करते है !आप द्वारा अंकित प्रथम वाक्य में सूर्य का अंश जो ०१ डिग्री १९ मिनट है ,को राहू का बताया गया है ....जो गलत है !
> आप ने शायद ठीक से पढ़ा नहीं मैंने सूर्य का अंश ही बताया है मैंने तो केवल केतु का अंश लिखा था
> क्योंकि मुझे मालूम हैं कि राहू और केतु सम सप्तम होकर एक ही अंश और कला पर स्थित होते है |
> श्री दिनेश कुमार कि कुंडली में राहू और केतु के अक्ष कि स्थिति २७ डिग्री से कम नहीं है !जिससे इस कुंडली में काल सर्प दोष है ....!
> आप ने अगर बृह्त-पाराशरी एवं लघु पाराशरी होरा, महर्षि पराशर रचित
> जैमिनी सूत्र—महर्षि जैमिनी रचित आदि अनेक ग्रंथ जो ज्योतिष के बुनियाद हैं उनमे कहीं भी काल-सर्प
> दोष का बर्णन नहीं है | काल-सर्प दोष तो आधुनिक ज्योतिषियों की देन हैं | वेसे आधुनिक ज्योतिषी
> ...



श्री अशोक,
आप खाहम खाह बे फिजूल परेशानी पैदा करते हो  ! अगर आप ज्योतिषी हो तो ,आपको इस शुत्र में किसी कुंडली पर बिश्लेषण प्रस्तुत करना चाहिए था ! उलटे आप परेशानी पैदा कर रहे हो ! कभी आप कहते हो की काल सर्प दोष नहीं है और कभी प्राचीन ज्योतिषियों की देन बताकर अपनी स्थिति निर्दोष साबित   करने का मिथ्या प्रयास कर रहे हो !तुम "हस्तरेखा पर नाख़ून के बारे मे लिखते हुए १-२ पन्ने लिखे थे | पर आगे लिखू इस बीच फोरम क्रैश ......! 
राहू- केतु की अक्सिस की जानकारी रखते हो लेकिन दायरे में आने वाले ग्रहों को स्थिति कैसे निर्धारित की जाती है ......शायद इसे जानने की घोर उपेक्षा कर रह रहे हो !

आप कृपया अनावश्यक वार्तालाप को बढ़ावा ना दे और हो सके उस शक्श को ही अपनी राय दे तो बेहतर है !
आप ज्योतिषी होने  की बात करते हो, यहाँ भगवान् ने पता नहीं कितने गुण दिए है ....का पता नहीं है !

----------


## lalji1964

> *नाम -विश्वनाथ
> dob - 25/०6/1976
> birth place -जबलपुर
> टाइम -१० :१० रात
> लालजी भाई ,
> में यह जान न चाहता हूँ आगे का मेरा जीवन सुखमय होगा या ऐंसे ही कठिन जिन्दगी रहे गी हर समय डर बना रहे ता है nakuri का , और पैसे का अभाऊ रहे गा
> कृपया इस के बारे में बताएं या कोई उपाय बातें
> कृपया कर के*



मित्र 
विश्वनाथ
जी 
,आपकी कुंडली कुम्भ लग्न और ब्रिष राशि  की है और आपकी कुंडली में खाष्ठेश  चन्द्रमा चतुर्थ भाव में बुध के साथ उच्च का होकर बैठा है इसीलिए सारे सुखो को छिन्न -भिन्न कर दे रहा है !आप सोमवार को किसी पंडित से चन्द्र की शांति कराये या शिव जी की स्वयं आराधना करे !

आप जॉब की अपेक्षा ब्यवसाय को महत्त्व दे,काफी फायदा होगा !लेकिन  इन्वेस्टमेंट से बचियेगा !

----------


## lalji1964

> महोदय,मेरे वैवाहिक जीवन मै झगङे है क्रपया बजह और उपाय बताऐँ 10,11,1971 ग्वालियर मध्यप्रदेश प्रातः 3. 30 धन्यवाद


मित्र आप का सप्तमेश गुरु बक्री है और लग्नेश  बुध तथा द्वितीयेश व् भाग्येश शुक्र के साथ तृतीय भाव में बिराजमान है! १५-८-२०१२ तक द्वाद्श्व्श सूर्य की महादशा है !इसके बाद स्थितिं ठीक हो जायेगी !कुंडली में एकादश भाव में ग्रहण योग है !इसकी शान्ति करा ले !लेकिन पत्नी के लिए कोई ऐसी झगडे की स्थिति कुंडली में नहीं है !आप निश्चिन्त रहे !

----------


## bankat

SHREE LALJI BHAI JI NAMSKAR
  MERA D.O.B 22/01/1973
 PLACE : DARWAR (KARNATAK)
TIME : 12.00 Noon
 LIFE ME SUCESS MELEGI YA AISE HI CHALA JAYEGA PLEASE BATANE KA KAST KARE

----------


## lalji1964

> SHREE LALJI BHAI JI NAMSKAR
>   MERA D.O.B 22/01/1973
>  PLACE : DARWAR (KARNATAK)
> TIME : 12.00 Noon
>  LIFE ME SUCESS MELEGI YA AISE HI CHALA JAYEGA PLEASE BATANE KA KAST KARE


mitr किस क्षेत्र में सफलता चाह  रहे है उसका उल्लेख करे !

----------


## bankat

SHREE LALJI BHAI JI NAMSKAR
MERA D.O.B 22/01/1973
PLACE : DARWAR (KARNATAK)
TIME : 12.00 Noon
LIFE ME SUCESS MELEGI YA AISE HI CHALA JAYEGA PLEASE BATANE KA KAST KARE
 MAI PRIVATE COMPANY ME SERVICE KARTA HUN,LAST 8-10 SAL SE NAKAMI JYADA LAGI.

----------


## Lovely.indian

नाम - परवीन 
dob - 18.09 1973 
टाइम -०५.१७ दिन 
कृपया इस के बारे में बताएं

----------


## asinaz

मित्र,आप का जवाब सटीक है.धन्यवाद ,मेरी एक और समस्या का समाधान करेँ कि महिला जन्म 22 05 1991 प्रातः8 30 स्थान नीमच मध्यप्रदेश इसके जीवन मेँ प्रेम तथा बैवाहिक जीवनकैसा रहेगा इसके भावी पति का जन्म 5 10 1991 प्रातः8 बजे नीमच म.प्र.क्रपया जवाब जर्ऊर देँ आपका आभार रहेगा

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र लालजी का हार्दिक स्वागत ....सर्वप्रथम प्रिये मित्र को जन्मदिवस की बहुत बहुत बधाई ....ईश्वर आपको स्वस्थ रखें मस्त रखें और धन-धान्य से परिपूर्ण रखें ....*

----------


## deep deep

hii mitra aap ne abhi tak mere ki gai post ka jawab nahi diya krpya mera bhi utter dijiye....
hii mitra ,
name -nirav sharma
mera birth place - indore (MP) hain ,
birth date - 4/11/1983 hai aur
time night 6:00 pM hai..
mitra aap battyege ki meri job kab tak lagegi and meri shaadi bhi abhi tak nahi hui hai kab tak hogi
mail id -nirav.sharma540@gmail.com

----------


## santarch2000

> मित्र 
> विश्वनाथ
> जी 
> ,आपकी कुंडली कुम्भ लग्न और ब्रिष राशि  की है और आपकी कुंडली में खाष्ठेश  चन्द्रमा चतुर्थ भाव में बुध के साथ उच्च का होकर बैठा है इसीलिए सारे सुखो को छिन्न -भिन्न कर दे रहा है !आप सोमवार को किसी पंडित से चन्द्र की शांति कराये या शिव जी की स्वयं आराधना करे !
> 
> आप जॉब की अपेक्षा ब्यवसाय को महत्त्व दे,काफी फायदा होगा !लेकिन  इन्वेस्टमेंट से बचियेगा !



किस प्रकार का business फायेदे मंद हो गा कृपया बताएं

----------


## Mahendra2020

SHREE LALJI BHAI JI NAMSKAR
 MERA Name- Mahendra
D.O.B 22/02/1985
 PLACE : Nokha (Bikaner)
 TIME : 09.20.00 AM
 LIFE ME SUCESS MELEGI YA AISE HI CHALA JAYEGA PLEASE BATANE KA KAST KARE. meri marige hogi ya nahi

----------


## ashok-

> SHREE LALJI BHAI JI NAMSKAR
>  MERA Name- Mahendra
> D.O.B 22/02/1985
>  PLACE : Nokha (Bikaner)
>  TIME : 09.20.00 AM
>  LIFE ME SUCESS MELEGI YA AISE HI CHALA JAYEGA PLEASE BATANE KA KAST KARE. meri marige hogi ya nahi


श्री महेन्द्रजी,
           आपके कुंडलीनुसार आपकी मेष लग्न और मीन राशि हैं | आपके प्रश्न के उत्तर यह है :--
            १.आपके लिए नौकरी करना शुभ रहेगा |व्यवसाय करना आपके लिए अच्छा नहीं |
            २.आपकी शादी नजदीक मे होगी | उम्र का फर्क रहेगा | २०१२ के अप्रैल तक शादी का
              एक हल्का योग है |फिर २०१३ के जुलाई से प्रबल योग है उसमे आपकी शादी हो जायेगी |
               २०१३ में ही आपको नौकरी मिल जायेगी |
               आप जन्म स्थान से दूर रहेंगे |
                अगर आप और कुछ विस्तार से जानना चाहते है तो कृपया निम्न प्रश्नों का उत्तर अवश्य दे ;--
                १>क्या आप लिखते समय सामान्य से कुछ बड़े आकार मे अच्छरो को लिखते है |
                २>क्या आपके मकान के आसपास जल का कोई स्रोत या कूड़ेदान है |
                ३>क्या आप अपने जन्मस्थान से दूर पढ़ाई की थी |      धन्यवाद |

----------


## Mahendra2020

अगर आप और कुछ विस्तार से जानना चाहते है तो कृपया निम्न प्रश्नों का उत्तर अवश्य दे ;--
                १>क्या आप लिखते समय सामान्य से कुछ बड़े आकार मे अच्छरो को लिखते है | 
                  yes
                २>क्या आपके मकान के आसपास जल का कोई स्रोत या कूड़ेदान है |
                   Nahi
                ३>क्या आप अपने जन्मस्थान से दूर पढ़ाई की थी |     
                  Nahi


Sir G meri marige ho chuki ha . muje yahi puchna h aapse ki mera talak hoga ya nahi... hoga to kab tak
or ek baat me talak dena nahi chta. or me dusri marige nahi kana chata.. iska koi upye h to bato,...

----------


## bankat

Sri lalji bhai shaeb mere prashn ka javab abhi tak nahi mila . Krupaya jaldi meri samassya ka samadhan karne ka kast kare. 
D.O.B 22/01/1973 time 12.00 Noon
place Dharwar (Karnatak)
   mujhe service life me safalata kab milegi. bahut salo se promotion pending hai .

----------


## ashok-

> अगर आप और कुछ विस्तार से जानना चाहते है तो कृपया निम्न प्रश्नों का उत्तर अवश्य दे ;--
>                 १>क्या आप लिखते समय सामान्य से कुछ बड़े आकार मे अच्छरो को लिखते है | 
>                   yes
>                 २>क्या आपके मकान के आसपास जल का कोई स्रोत या कूड़ेदान है |
>                    Nahi
>                 ३>क्या आप अपने जन्मस्थान से दूर पढ़ाई की थी |     
>                   Nahi
> 
> 
> ...


आपके वैवाहिक जीवन मे समस्या होगी या है यह आपके कुंडली से ही पता चलता है | मंगल की ( शत्रु ) अष्टम दृष्टि आपके विवाह भाव (७ म भाव )पर 
पड़ रही है |७ म भाव मे केतु की स्थिति ,राहू की दृष्टि एवं विवाह कारक ग्रह शुक्र उच्च का होकर भी द्वादस्थ मे बैठ कर मंगल युक्त होने के कारण पीड़ित 
है |इनके अलावा लग्न और ७ म भाव के बीच काल सर्प दोष भी है |आप के विवाह को टूटने से  बचाने के लिए कुछ उपाय बता रहा हूँ भगवान ने चाहा तो 
सब ठीक हो जायेगा |
१ . आपके इस्ट सूर्य जी है रोज सुबह उगते सूर्य का दर्शन करते हुए सूर्य मंत्र का जप करे |
२.शनिवार को निरामिष भोजन करे एवं अपंग व्यक्तियों को कुछ पैसे दान मे दे |
३.जमीन पर बिछावन पर कभी मत सोये |
४.शुक्रवार को नमक खाना छोड़ सकते है तो छोड़ दे आजीवन 
५ .सफ़ेद चन्दन की लकड़ी का एक टुकड़ा भूरे रंग के धागे में शुक्रवार को गले में पहने |
६ .अगर संभव हो तो चांदी का एक सिक्का एवं अरवा चावल के कुछ दाने सहित शुक्रवार को अपनी पत्नी को दे |
७ .हरे और काले रंग के कपडे न पहने इन रंगों के रुमाल तक ब्यवहार न करे |

----------


## rajuj53

श्रीमान जी ,जय श्री कृष्ण , आपने अभी तक मुझे जवाब नहीं दिया है ,कृपया मुझे बताए की शनि देव का १५-११-२०११ को हुआ राशी परिवर्तन मुझ पर क्या असर डालेगा एवम मुझे क्या कोई सावधानी रखनी है ,आपका बताया गया उपाय तो में कर ही रहा हु !धन्यवाद  


> जय श्री कृष्ण ,आपका धन्यवाद ,मुझे आपसे एक प्रश्न और पूछना है कि दिनांक १५-११-२०११ को जो शनि का राशी परिवर्तन हो रहा है ,उसका मुझ पर क्या असर होगा , धन्यवाद

----------


## Mahendra2020

BHai g Bhut Bhua tnx

----------


## ashok-

> hii mitra aap ne abhi tak mere ki gai post ka jawab nahi diya krpya mera bhi utter dijiye....
> hii mitra ,
> name -nirav sharma
> mera birth place - indore (MP) hain ,
> birth date - 4/11/1983 hai aur
> time night 6:00 pM hai..
> mitra aap battyege ki meri job kab tak lagegi and meri shaadi bhi abhi tak nahi hui hai kab tak hogi
> mail id -nirav.sharma540@gmail.com


प्रिय दीप दीप जी 
           आप मेष लग्न और तुला राशि के जातक है |आप महत्वाकांक्षी और जीवन में उपर बढने की चाह प्रबल है | आप निम्न प्रश्नों 
के उत्तर दे फिर मै आपके प्रश्नों के सही उत्तर दे दूँगा |
१.क्या आप खाने के बहुत शौकीन है बिशेष कर तली हुई खाना |
२ .क्या आप की लिखावट बहुत सुन्दर है |
३ .  क्या आपके घर (जहां जन्म हुआ था ) के आस पास कोई तालाब या कुँवा है या था |
४ . क्या आपके पिताजी आपके साथ रहते है | धन्यवाद |

----------


## asinaz

श्री मान लाल जी क्रपया मेरी मुझे बताऐ कि महिला जिसका जन्म 22 05 1991 नीमच मध्यप्रदेश प्रातः 8 30 है तथा इसका मंगेतर का जन्म 5 10 1990 स्थान नीमच म. प्र. प्रातः 8 बजे है, महिला के प्रेम तथा बैवाहिक जीवन के बारे मै बताऐँ आप का अति आभार रहेगा

----------


## lalji1964

> श्री मान लाल जी क्रपया मेरी मुझे बताऐ कि महिला जिसका जन्म 22 05 1991 नीमच मध्यप्रदेश प्रातः 8 30 है तथा इसका मंगेतर का जन्म 5 10 1990 स्थान नीमच म. प्र. प्रातः 8 बजे है, महिला के प्रेम तथा बैवाहिक जीवन के बारे मै बताऐँ आप का अति आभार रहेगा



मित्र किसी महिला के बारे में इस तरह का सवाल नहीं पूछे !भविष्य में इस बात को दृष्टिगत रखियेगा !!!
मित्र  महिला की कुंडली मिथुन लग्न और सिंह राशि की है !वैसे इस महिला की कुंडली में प्रेम सम्बन्ध इसके मंगेतर द्वारा जो किया गया है , वह असफल है और असफल को कोई स्थान नहीं दिया जाता है ! उससे शादी कभी नहीं होगी ! क्योंकि महिला की कुंडली में सप्तम भाव का कारक गुरु उच्च  राशि का तो है किन्तु नीच के मंगल खाष्ठेश के  साथ है !

मंगेतर की कुंडली तुला लग्न और मीन राशि की है इसके पंचमेश शनि और सप्तमेश मंगल /से ख्दाश्टक योग  है जो की शादी में परिणित होना नामुमकिन  है !यद्यपि मंगेतर की कुंडली में भोग सुख है लेकिन इस लड़की की कुंडली में इसके साथ नहीं है !

----------


## lalji1964

> *प्रिये मित्र लालजी का हार्दिक स्वागत ....सर्वप्रथम प्रिये मित्र को जन्मदिवस की बहुत बहुत बधाई ....ईश्वर आपको स्वस्थ रखें मस्त रखें और धन-धान्य से परिपूर्ण रखें ....*


धन्यवाद  मित्र ! आपका स्वागत है !आप आये और बार बार आये !यही मेरी कामना है !आपके और आपके परिवार के लिए ईश्वेर से मेरी यही दुआ है की वे जहा भी रहे सुखी रहे ,संपन्न रहे और निरंतर प्रगति के पथ पर बढ़ते रहे !

----------


## lalji1964

> श्रीमान जी ,जय श्री कृष्ण , आपने अभी तक मुझे जवाब नहीं दिया है ,कृपया मुझे बताए की शनि देव का १५-११-२०११ को हुआ राशी परिवर्तन मुझ पर क्या असर डालेगा एवम मुझे क्या कोई सावधानी रखनी है ,आपका बताया गया उपाय तो में कर ही रहा हु !धन्यवाद


मित्र आपकी कर्क राशि है ! शनि देव का १५-११-२०११ को जो  राशी परिवर्तन हुआ है ,आप पर शनि की ढैया प्रारम्भ हो गयी है इसलिए अगर आप इनके दुष्प्रभाव से बचना चाहते है तो आवश्यकता अनुसार शनि /हनुमान  जी  /शिव की आराधना करें !

----------


## lalji1964

> Sri lalji bhai shaeb mere prashn ka javab abhi tak nahi mila . Krupaya jaldi meri samassya ka samadhan karne ka kast kare. 
> D.O.B 22/01/1973 time 12.00 Noon
> place Dharwar (Karnatak)
>    mujhe service life me safalata kab milegi. bahut salo se promotion pending hai .


आपकी कुंडली मेष लग्न और सिंह राशि की है ! जेमिनी सूत्रों के क्रम में शनि सूर्य मंगल और बुध नौकरी के कारक बने है ! vartmaan   में राहू की महादशा chal rahi है !16-११-२०१७ तक सूर्य की अन्तर्दशा में आपका प्रमोसन हो सकता है !

मित्र जेमिनी सिद्धांत के अनुसार नौकरी के क्षेत्र में मात्र ०४ ग्रह तथा ब्यवसाय के क्षेत्र में ०5 ग्रह आ रहे है !आपकी कुंडली में एकादशेश शनि की एकादश भाव पर कोई दृष्टि नहीं है जिसके कारण आपको नौकरी की अपेक्षा ब्यवसाय में ज्यादा सुख और लाभ मिलेगा ! यद्यपि दशमेश अपने क्षेत्र को देख रहा है इसका तात्पर्य आप का कर्म क्षेत्र बिस्तृत होगा !

----------


## lalji1964

> आपके वैवाहिक जीवन मे समस्या होगी या है यह आपके कुंडली से ही पता चलता है | मंगल की ( शत्रु ) अष्टम दृष्टि आपके विवाह भाव (७ म भाव )पर 
> पड़ रही है |७ म भाव मे केतु की स्थिति ,राहू की दृष्टि एवं विवाह कारक ग्रह शुक्र उच्च का होकर भी द्वादस्थ मे बैठ कर मंगल युक्त होने के कारण पीड़ित 
> है |इनके अलावा लग्न और ७ म भाव के बीच काल सर्प दोष भी है |आप के विवाह को टूटने से  बचाने के लिए कुछ उपाय बता रहा हूँ भगवान ने चाहा तो 
> सब ठीक हो जायेगा |
> १ . आपके इस्ट सूर्य जी है रोज सुबह उगते सूर्य का दर्शन करते हुए सूर्य मंत्र का जप करे |
> २.शनिवार को निरामिष भोजन करे एवं अपंग व्यक्तियों को कुछ पैसे दान मे दे |
> ३.जमीन पर बिछावन पर कभी मत सोये |
> ४.शुक्रवार को नमक खाना छोड़ सकते है तो छोड़ दे आजीवन 
> ५ .सफ़ेद चन्दन की लकड़ी का एक टुकड़ा भूरे रंग के धागे में शुक्रवार को गले में पहने |
> ...



अशोक जी,सूत्र पर आप आये इसके लिए  आपका स्वागत है और अपना योगदान प्रस्तुत किया इसके लिए आपको कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद !हमारी इश्वेर से यही दुआ है की आप और आपका परिवार निरंतर उन्नति के शिखर पर बढ़ता रहे !

----------


## asinaz

[QUOTE=lalji1964;718106][COLOR="#FF0000"]मित्र किसी महिला के बारे में इस तरह का सवाल नहीं पूछे !भविष्य में इस बात को दृष्टिगत रखियेगा !!!
मित्र  महिला की कुंडली......श्रीमान लाल जी मै आपके विचारोँ से सहमत हूँ तथा ह्रदय से सम्मान करता हूँ, परन्तु आप मुझे गलत न समझेँ।आपने काफी हद तक समस्या को सुलझा दिया इस हेतु कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद एवं सुप्रभातः

----------


## ashok-

> अशोक जी,सूत्र पर आप आये इसके लिए  आपका स्वागत है और अपना योगदान प्रस्तुत किया इसके लिए आपको कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद !हमारी इश्वेर से यही दुआ है की आप और आपका परिवार निरंतर उन्नति के शिखर पर बढ़ता रहे !


धन्यवाद |मै हस्त रेखा के कुछ लेख (सूत्र) इसी सूत्र पर देना चाहता हूँ क्या इस सूत्र में दिया जा सकता है या अन्य सूत्र बनाना पड़ेगा |कृपया नियामक गण 
बताये |     धन्यवाद

----------


## deep deep

> प्रिय दीप दीप जी 
>            आप मेष लग्न और तुला राशि के जातक है |आप महत्वाकांक्षी और जीवन में उपर बढने की चाह प्रबल है | आप निम्न प्रश्नों 
> के उत्तर दे फिर मै आपके प्रश्नों के सही उत्तर दे दूँगा |
> १.क्या आप खाने के बहुत शौकीन है बिशेष कर तली हुई खाना |
> २ .क्या आप की लिखावट बहुत सुन्दर है |
> ३ .  क्या आपके घर (जहां जन्म हुआ था ) के आस पास कोई तालाब या कुँवा है या था |
> ४ . क्या आपके पिताजी आपके साथ रहते है | धन्यवाद |


आप का धन्यवाद  .आपके ये उत्तर है
१.क्या आप खाने के बहुत शौकीन है बिशेष कर तली हुई खाना |
उत्तर : हा बिलकुल सही
२ .क्या आप की लिखावट बहुत सुन्दर है |
उत्तर : नहीं जयादा सुन्दर नहीं है
३ . क्या आपके घर (जहां जन्म हुआ था ) के आस पास कोई तालाब या कुँवा है या था |
उत्तर : नहीं
४ . क्या आपके पिताजी आपके साथ रहते है |
उत्तर : हा अभी तो में पिताजी के साथ रहेता हु

----------


## deep deep

> प्रिय दीप दीप जी 
>            आप मेष लग्न और तुला राशि के जातक है |आप महत्वाकांक्षी और जीवन में उपर बढने की चाह प्रबल है | आप निम्न प्रश्नों 
> के उत्तर दे फिर मै आपके प्रश्नों के सही उत्तर दे दूँगा |
> १.क्या आप खाने के बहुत शौकीन है बिशेष कर तली हुई खाना |
> २ .क्या आप की लिखावट बहुत सुन्दर है |
> ३ .  क्या आपके घर (जहां जन्म हुआ था ) के आस पास कोई तालाब या कुँवा है या था |
> ४ . क्या आपके पिताजी आपके साथ रहते है | धन्यवाद |


आप का धन्यवाद  .आपके ये उत्तर है
१.क्या आप खाने के बहुत शौकीन है बिशेष कर तली हुई खाना |
उत्तर : हा बिलकुल सही
२ .क्या आप की लिखावट बहुत सुन्दर है |
उत्तर : नहीं जयादा सुन्दर नहीं है
३ . क्या आपके घर (जहां जन्म हुआ था ) के आस पास कोई तालाब या कुँवा है या था |
उत्तर : नहीं
४ . क्या आपके पिताजी आपके साथ रहते है |
उत्तर : हा अभी तो में पिताजी के साथ रहेता हु
..................................

----------


## jjojjy18

> धन्यवाद |मै हस्त रेखा के कुछ लेख (सूत्र) इसी सूत्र पर देना चाहता हूँ क्या इस सूत्र में दिया जा सकता है या अन्य सूत्र बनाना पड़ेगा |कृपया नियामक गण 
> बताये |     धन्यवाद


मित्र, आपको नमस्कार और संदर्भित  बिषय को इस फोरम पर लिपिबद्ध करने की उत्कट अभिलाषा के लिए बधाई हो!

----------


## lalji1964

> Sri lalji bhai shaeb mere prashn ka javab abhi tak nahi mila . Krupaya jaldi meri samassya ka samadhan karne ka kast kare. 
> D.O.B 22/01/1973 time 12.00 Noon
> place Dharwar (Karnatak)
>    mujhe service life me safalata kab milegi. bahut salo se promotion pending hai .


मित्र आपकी कुंडली मेष लग्न और सिंह राशि की है !आपकी कुंडली में ---
 जेमिनी पद्धति के अनुसार जाब के लक्षण दृष्टिगोचर हो रहे है क्योंकि ब्यावासायिक राह में मात्र ०४ ग्रह है जब की नौकरी की दृष्टि में ०५ ग्रह है !
एकादशेश शनि अपने भाव को देख रहा है अत: पूर्णतया राजकीय जॉब के चांसेज लग रहे हैं !
दिनाक ०४-०६-२०२० तक राहू की महादशा है ! 
राहु कुंडली में ९ वे भाव में गुरु के साथ चांडाल योग बना रहा है और पंचम भाव पर भी दृष्टि डाल रहा हैं जिससे पंचम भाव और चन्द्र दूषित हो रहा है !
नौकरी उतार चढ़ाव के संकेत है !
आपका   प्रमोशन  प्रक्रिया में है इसे ४-१२-२०१२ तक हो जाना चाहिए था यदि ये नहीं हुआ तब १२-१२-१६ से १६-११-१७ के मध्य होने की उम्मीद रहेगी !

----------


## lalji1964

> धन्यवाद |मै हस्त रेखा के कुछ लेख (सूत्र) इसी सूत्र पर देना चाहता हूँ क्या इस सूत्र में दिया जा सकता है या अन्य सूत्र बनाना पड़ेगा |कृपया नियामक गण 
> बताये |     धन्यवाद


मित्र आपकी जिज्ञासा को देखकर मै चाहूँगा कि एक अलग से सूत्र का निर्माण करे !इसमे मुझसे भी जो  होगा, योगदान देने का प्रयास करूंगा !धन्यवाद

----------


## Juicelicker7920

मेरा नाम :- अरुण सिंह
जन्म तिथि:- २० जनवरी १९८४ (1984)
जन्मस्थान::- होशियारपुर (पंजाब)
जन्म समय:- 3.35 pm

मेरी बडिया नौकरी कुब लगेगी. और शादी कब और कैसी लड़की से होगी, क्या शादी सुख भरी होगी. पैसा की तंगी तोह नहीं होगी. क्या मेरी शादी प्रेम विवाह होगा या घर वालों की पसंद की लड़की से. कृपया कर मेरी स्मयायें सुल्झायेंसुल्झ्य  ं.

----------


## sau1212

Name: Saurabh

Janm tithi: February 21, 1983
Birth time; 07:00 AM 
Birth Place : Bahraich(u.p)

नौकरी कब लगेगी सरकारी होगी की नहीं और धन के साथ साथ शादी कब तक होने की संभावाना है

----------


## deep deep

आप ने मेरे प्रश्नों का उत्तर नहीं  दिया   



> आप का धन्यवाद  .आपके ये उत्तर है
> १.क्या आप खाने के बहुत शौकीन है बिशेष कर तली हुई खाना |
> उत्तर : हा बिलकुल सही
> २ .क्या आप की लिखावट बहुत सुन्दर है |
> उत्तर : नहीं जयादा सुन्दर नहीं है
> ३ . क्या आपके घर (जहां जन्म हुआ था ) के आस पास कोई तालाब या कुँवा है या था |
> उत्तर : नहीं
> ४ . क्या आपके पिताजी आपके साथ रहते है |
> उत्तर : हा अभी तो में पिताजी के साथ रहेता हु
> ..................................

----------


## ashok-

> आप ने मेरे प्रश्नों का उत्तर नहीं  दिया


माफ़ कीजियेगा |व्यस्तता के कारण उत्तर दे नहीं पा रहा हू |कल रविवार शाम तक जरुर दे दूँगा |धन्यवाद |

----------


## ashok-

माननीय दीप दीप जी आपके प्रश्नों के उत्तर संछिप्त में दे रहा हू |आपका नौकरी का योग पिछले नवम्बर से शुरू हो चुका है |
अच्छा या प्रबल योग अगस्त २०१२ से है किन्तु इस काम के लिए किसी को पैसे देने में बहुत सावधानी रखे पैसे डूबने का भी डर है |
आप की आशानुसार पद न मिलकर निम्न पद से ही आप अपना कार्य जीवन शुरू करे |आप अपने प्रचेष्टा से ही नौकरी पाएंगे|

२०१२ के जनवरी से मई के अंदर बिबाह का योग बनता है | धन्यवाद

----------


## sau1212

> Name: Saurabh
> 
> Janm tithi: February 21, 1983
> Birth time; 07:00 AM 
> Birth Place : Bahraich(u.p)
> 
> नौकरी कब लगेगी सरकारी होगी की नहीं और धन के साथ साथ शादी कब तक होने की संभावाना है



????????????????????????????????????????????? no reply why????????????????????

----------


## Juicelicker7920

> मेरा नाम :- अरुण सिंह
> जन्म तिथि:- २० जनवरी १९८४ (1984)
> जन्मस्थान::- होशियारपुर (पंजाब)
> जन्म समय:- 3.35 pm
> 
> मेरी बडिया नौकरी कुब लगेगी. और शादी कब और कैसी लड़की से होगी, क्या शादी सुख भरी होगी. पैसा की तंगी तोह नहीं होगी. क्या मेरी शादी प्रेम विवाह होगा या घर वालों की पसंद की लड़की से. कृपया कर मेरी स्मयायें सुल्झायेंसुल्झ्य  ं.


lal ji meri samsya ka nidaan bhi kar dein.. mehrbani hogi apki

----------


## ashok-

मान्यवर अरुण जी 
             कृपया निम्न प्रश्नों के उत्तर दे |
१ क्या आपका मकान बड़ा और खुले जगह पर है |
२  क्या आप कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स पीना ज्यादा पसंद करते है 
३ क्या आपके मामा है  है तो उनसे आपका सम्पर्क कैसा है |
४ क्या आपके पिता के आँखों मे कोई समस्या है  या बर्तमान में उनका स्वास्थ्य कैसा है |  धन्यवाद |

----------


## Juicelicker7920

[QUOTE=ashok-;751517]मान्यवर अरुण जी 
             कृपया निम्न प्रश्नों के उत्तर दे |
१ क्या आपका मकान बड़ा और खुले जगह पर है |
२  क्या आप कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स पीना ज्यादा पसंद करते है 
३ क्या आपके मामा है  है तो उनसे आपका सम्पर्क कैसा है |
४ क्या आपके पिता के आँखों मे कोई समस्या है  या बर्तमान में उनका स्वास्थ्य कैसा है |  धन्यवाद |[/QUOT

आपके प्रश्नों के उतर इस प्रकार हैं:
१:- मकान भुत बड़ा नहीं है. पर ३ लोगों की फॅमिली के लिए भुत है. खुली जगह पर है और हवादार भी है.
२. मै कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स भुत कम पिता हूँ. साल में १ या २ बार.
३. ३ मामा हैं पर उनसे रिश्ता अच्छा है पर बात ज्यादा  नहीं हो पाती.
४. पिता की आंखों में चश्मा लगा है. वैसे उनको मधुमेह का रोग है . फ़िलहाल तोह सेहत ठीक ही है.उनकी उम्र ५८ साल है.

----------


## Juicelicker7920

[QUOTE=ashok-;751517]मान्यवर अरुण जी 
             कृपया निम्न प्रश्नों के उत्तर दे |
१ क्या आपका मकान बड़ा और खुले जगह पर है |
२  क्या आप कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स पीना ज्यादा पसंद करते है 
३ क्या आपके मामा है  है तो उनसे आपका सम्पर्क कैसा है |
४ क्या आपके पिता के आँखों मे कोई समस्या है  या बर्तमान में उनका स्वास्थ्य कैसा है |  धन्यवाद |[/QUOT

आपके प्रश्नों के उतर इस प्रकार हैं:
१:- मकान भुत बड़ा नहीं है. पर ३ लोगों की फॅमिली के लिए भुत है. खुली जगह पर है और हवादार भी है.
२. मै कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स भुत कम पिता हूँ. साल में १ या २ बार.
३. ३ मामा हैं पर उनसे रिश्ता अच्छा है पर बात ज्यादा  नहीं हो पाती.
४. पिता की आंखों में चश्मा लगा है. वैसे उनको मधुमेह का रोग है . फ़िलहाल तोह सेहत ठीक ही है.उनकी उम्र ५८ साल है.

----------


## VSCJPR

Name - Vijay Singh
DOB- 17-08-1979
Time- About 4.00 am
Place- Jaipur (Samode) Rajasthan

Prsn- Karj se mukti kab milagi.

----------


## deepa rai

आप का धन्यवाद .

----------


## Juicelicker7920

[QUOTE=Juicelicker7920;755945]


> मान्यवर अरुण जी 
>              कृपया निम्न प्रश्नों के उत्तर दे |
> १ क्या आपका मकान बड़ा और खुले जगह पर है |
> २  क्या आप कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स पीना ज्यादा पसंद करते है 
> ३ क्या आपके मामा है  है तो उनसे आपका सम्पर्क कैसा है |
> ४ क्या आपके पिता के आँखों मे कोई समस्या है  या बर्तमान में उनका स्वास्थ्य कैसा है |  धन्यवाद |[/QUOT
> 
> आपके प्रश्नों के उतर इस प्रकार हैं:
> १:- मकान भुत बड़ा नहीं है. पर ३ लोगों की फॅमिली के लिए भुत है. खुली जगह पर है और हवादार भी है.
> ...


please solve my problem.. Its a humble request..

----------


## praddy

कृपया बताये की पिछले कई वर्सो से जीवन में हर छेत्र में मिल रही नाकामियों का दौर कब तक चलेगा 
और रोजगार के मोर्चे पर मुझे अच्छी कामयाबी कब मिलेगी साथ ही उपाय भी सुझाये

मेरा नाम :- Pardeep Kumar
 जन्म तिथि:- 05 September-1982
 जन्मस्थान::- Mani majra (Chandigarh)
 जन्म समय:- 09:05 AM

----------


## santarch2000

*नाम - स्वीटी 
जबलपुर* 
DOB -29-08-1981 time - 23: 45
में ये जान न चाहती की में  किस विषय में आगे बढे जिनसे इन की nakuri लग जाये

----------


## calvitf

मान्यवर,
आपके इस अच्छे कार्य के लिये कोटि-कोटि धन्यवाद
और आपसे आग्रह करुंगा कि मेरी भी जिग्यासा को शान्त कर देगे 
परन्तु मुझे अपना जन्म समय नही पता है पर हाँ अपने पुरे परिवारजनों 
( बीबी,बच्चो ) का पुरा ब्योरा है 
क्या ऐसा सम्भव हो सकता कि मुझे भी कुछ आभास हो सके अपने बारे मे

----------


## praddy

> कृपया बताये की पिछले कई वर्सो से जीवन में हर छेत्र में मिल रही नाकामियों का दौर कब तक चलेगा 
> और रोजगार के मोर्चे पर मुझे अच्छी कामयाबी कब मिलेगी साथ ही उपाय भी सुझाये
> 
> मेरा नाम :- Pardeep Kumar
>  जन्म तिथि:- 05 September-1982
>  जन्मस्थान::- Mani majra (Chandigarh)
>  जन्म समय:- 09:05 AM


Bhai kuch solution to bata do !!!!

----------


## lalji1964

दोस्तों  ०७ मार्च २०१२ के पश्चात ही  मै सूत्र पर आ सकूंगा !इसके लिओये खेद है ,ऐसा निर्वाचन में ब्यास्तता होने के कारण  है !

----------


## lokesh_gla

नाम: लोकेश अग्रवाल
जन्म तिथि: १६ जुलाई १९८२, प्रात ०७:००
जन्म स्थान: खुर्जा (उत्तर प्रदेश)

कृप्या बताएं एक साथ काफी परेशानी क्यों आ रही हैं एंड उनका उपाय क्या है?

----------


## loveelyx

♥पमात्मा के चरणों मैं नमन
---------------------
नाम :गुलशन 
जन्म :०५ फरवरी १९८५,प्रात १०:१५ 
स्थान:रायबरेली (उत्तरप्रदेश)

प्रश्न १:मेरी जीविका कैसे चलेगी
प्रश्न २:परमात्मा की नजर मैं मेरा क्या स्थान है 
प्रश्न ३:मेरे देहांत के समय मेरी क्या गति होगी

----------


## ashok-

> नाम: लोकेश अग्रवाल
> जन्म तिथि: १६ जुलाई १९८२, प्रात ०७:००
> जन्म स्थान: खुर्जा (उत्तर प्रदेश)
> कृप्या बताएं एक साथ काफी परेशानी क्यों आ रही हैं एंड उनका उपाय क्या है?


लोकेश जी आपकी कर्क लग्न और मेष राशि है |आप भावुक मन के है |पिछले नवम्बर से आपकी बातों में तीखापन और पिछले जून से आप कल्पना अधिक कर 
रहे है बर्तमान में राहू की दशा और बृहस्पति की अंतरदशा चल रही है |बर्तमान में खर्च अधिक हो रहा है|उपचार में एक शुद्ध सफेद चंदन की लकड़ी (१ इंच लम्बी )
को किसी भी दिन सायं को आपने गले में पहन ले |रोजाना नहाने के बाद सफेद चंदन का टीका अपने माथे पर लगाये |घर में बेकार इलेक्ट्रोनिक्स बस्तु को हटा दे  |अब मेरे दो प्रश्नों के उत्तर दे |१ -क्या आपके मामा है अगर है तो उनसे आपका संबध कैसा है ? २ -माँ की तबियत कैसी है | धन्यबाद |

----------


## shashe

21/04/1984,08:09am,mokameh,bihar,paresaniyo se nijat kaise paye,sabkuachh achha ho jaye

----------


## astrologerravinder

काले रंग के कपडे कभी नहीं पहने   और हर शनिवार शाम क वक़्त शनि देव के  मन्दिर में एक सुखा नारियल और ७ बादाम चढ़ाएं          और एक ५ carat  का  पन्ना रत्न  चंडी की अंगूठी में बुधवार  को दायें हाथ की सबसे छोटी ऊँगली  में पहने          २०१२  के अंत तक सब ठीक होने  लगेगा

----------


## amit1726

मेरा विवरण ---
नाम -Amit Guptaज
न्म तारीख-10- Aug 1989
जन्म समय - 01:30 am
जन्म स्थान-(Kanpur Nagar)


कृपया बताये की पिछले कई वर्सो से जीवन में हर छेत्र में मिल रही नाकामियों का दौर कब तक चलेगा
और रोजगार के मोर्चे पर मुझे अच्छी कामयाबी कब मिलेगी साथ ही उपाय भी सुझाये

आपका आभारी
subhash

----------


## lokesh_gla

> लोकेश जी आपकी कर्क लग्न और मेष राशि है |आप भावुक मन के है |पिछले नवम्बर से आपकी बातों में तीखापन और पिछले जून से आप कल्पना अधिक कर 
> रहे है बर्तमान में राहू की दशा और बृहस्पति की अंतरदशा चल रही है |बर्तमान में खर्च अधिक हो रहा है|उपचार में एक शुद्ध सफेद चंदन की लकड़ी (१ इंच लम्बी )
> को किसी भी दिन सायं को आपने गले में पहन ले |रोजाना नहाने के बाद सफेद चंदन का टीका अपने माथे पर लगाये |घर में बेकार इलेक्ट्रोनिक्स बस्तु को हटा दे  |अब मेरे दो प्रश्नों के उत्तर दे |१ -क्या आपके मामा है अगर है तो उनसे आपका संबध कैसा है ? २ -माँ की तबियत कैसी है | धन्यबाद |


आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.
आपने बिलकुल सही कहा. वैसे परेशानी बहुत ज्यादा बाद गयी है. २१ जनवरी २०१२ को मेरे पापा की मृत्यु हो गयी तथा ४ मार्च २०१२ को मेरे बड़े जीजाजी की मृत्ये हो गयी जो मेरे पिता समान थे. कर्ज बहुत ज्यादा बाद गया है.
आपके प्रश्न का उत्तर है:
१. मेरे ४ मामा जी हैं एंड सबसे मेरे सम्बन्ध अच्छे हैं.
२. माँ की तबियत खराब है.

मैं आपको एक बात और बताना चाहता हूँ की मैंने ५ मुखी (गुरु की अंतर्दशा के लिए), ७ मुखी (शनि के लिए) तथा ८ मुखी (राहू महादशा के लिए) रुद्राक्ष अपने गले मैं धारण किये हैं २ दिन पहले.

----------


## satyabrat

*नाम         सत्यब्रत चक्रवर्ती* 
*जन्म        आठ मार्च उनीस सौ सत्ततरत 
जन्म समय   १ बजकर ३० मिनट*
*जन्म स्थान   नैनपुर मध्यप्रदेश* :Tiranga: 
*जीवन में हर छेत्र में मिल रही नाकामियों का दौर कब तक चलेगा
 और रोजगार के मोर्चे पर मुझे अच्छी कामयाबी कब मिलेगी साथ ही उपाय भी सुझाये*

----------


## satyabrat

*नाम सत्यब्रत चक्रवर्ती  
जन्म आठ मार्च उनीस सौ सत्ततर
 जन्म समय १ बजकर ३० मिनट
जन्म स्थान नैनपुर मध्यप्रदेश*  :Tiranga: *
जीवन में हर छेत्र में मिल रही नाकामियों का दौर कब तक चलेगा
 और रोजगार के मोर्चे पर मुझे अच्छी कामयाबी कब मिलेगी साथ ही उपाय भी सुझाये
आपका आभारी
सत्यब्रत चक्रवर्ती*

----------


## astrologerravinder

apne janm ka time  subah ya raat  kuchh bhi nahi likha

----------


## satyabrat

नाम सत्यब्रत चक्रवर्ती 
 जन्म 08 March 77
 जन्म समय १ बजकर ३० मिनट dophaer
 जन्म स्थान नैनपुर मध्यप्रदेश 
 जीवन में हर छेत्र में मिल रही नाकामियों का दौर कब तक चलेगा
 और रोजगार के मोर्चे पर मुझे अच्छी कामयाबी कब मिलेगी साथ ही उपाय भी सुझाये
 आपका आभारी
 सत्यब्रत चक्रवर्ती

----------


## nupu19833

Mere bhai ke bhavishya ke bare me toda bataye....professionally kab setttle ho payega...

nam- Siddharth Tiwari
Dob- 02 janvary 1979
Time- 12:40P.M. ( Noon)
Place- Indore, M.P.

----------


## shashe

> काले रंग के कपडे कभी नहीं पहने   और हर शनिवार शाम क वक़्त शनि देव के  मन्दिर में एक सुखा नारियल और ७ बादाम चढ़ाएं          और एक ५ carat  का  पन्ना रत्न  चंडी की अंगूठी में बुधवार  को दायें हाथ की सबसे छोटी ऊँगली  में पहने          २०१२  के अंत तक सब ठीक होने  लगेगा


thanks bhai saheb

----------


## asinaz

महोदय. क्रपया मेरी समस्या का समाधान करेँ  मेरी पत्नी तलाक माँग रही है,यद्यपि कुछ गल्तियां मेरी रही है तथापि मै अब अच्छा वैबाहिक जीवन जीना चाहता हूँ,क्या तलाक की सम्भावना पक्के तौर पर है.क्या मेरी या पत्नी कीदूसरी शादी का योग है. तथा मेरे दो बच्चे(लङके)है उनकी क्या स्थिति रहेगी क्रपया मदद करेँ  मेरा जन्म दि.10.11,1971प्रातः03,45 ग्वालियर तथा पत्नी का जन्म दि.17,08,1978 जबलपुर

----------


## rajuj53

श्री मानजी,जय श्री कृष्ण 
  आपने जो उपाय बताया उसे मेने लगातार 21 शनिवार तक किया ,पिछले बार बाहरजाना पड़ गया तो लगातार 21 ही हो पाए ,यह उपाय मेने पूरी तल्लीनता और अपनी ईमानदारी से किया ,लेकिन मेरी स्थिति में किसी तरह का कोई बदलाव नहीं आया और परेशानिया ,तनाव किसी प्रकार से कम नहीं हो पा रहा अब तो मालिक मकान भी मकान खाली करने का दबाव डाल रहे और मकान कही मिल नहीं रहा है ,पिताजी के पास बहुत बड़ा मकान है उनसे भी कहा लेकिन उन्होंने कोई जवाब नहीं दिया ,बात को टाल दिया ! मन बहुत विचलित हो रहा है ,व्यापार में किसी तरह का कोई परिवर्तन नहीं किया पर काम हो ही नहीं रहा है खर्च व् ब्याज का भुगतान भी नहीं हो पा रहा है ,कृपया मुझे शीघ्र  कोई रास्ता सुझाने का कष्ट करावे !मेहरबानी होगी ! धन्यवाद 
                                                       राजू 


> आपकी कुंडली में कर्मेश शनि बारहवें स्थान (व्यय) में अपने शत्रु बुध के साथ विराजते हैं एवं छटे स्थान (शत्रु एवं कर्ज) के स्वामी शुक्र कर्म स्थान में हैं i हालाँकि शुक्र लग्नेश हैं लेकिन फिर भी शुक्र की ही महादशा के चलते ही आप परेशान हो गए होंगे जो मार्च २००९ में लगी थी ii
> कर्म स्थान का विवेचन इस प्रकार से है iii स्वामी = शनि हैं iv कर्म के करक बुध भी अपने शत्रु के साथ व्यय में ही स्थित हैं इस से स्थिति और भी विकट हो गई है v
> बुध धन भाव के स्वामी भी हैं अतः आपके पास धन भी अचानक ही अनचाहे कामों में व्यय हो जाता होगा vi
> आपने अपनी पत्नी के स्वस्थ्य के बारे में कुछ नहीं लिखा जो मुझे आश्चर्य में डालता है vi आपकी पढाई एवं संतान पक्ष के लिए भी शायद आप चिंतित रहे होंगे vii
> 
> मैं जहां तक समझता हूँ कि आपको महादेव के मंदिर में स्थित पीपल के पेड़ के नीचे ११ या २१ या ३१ या ५१ बार शनिवार को तिल के तेल का दीपक जलाना चाहिए viii कुछ शांति संभव है ix व्यवधान आ सकते हैं लेकिन दीपक जलाना मत छोड़ियेगा x

----------


## asinaz

महोदय.आपने मुझे जवाब नहीँ दिया. क्रपया मेरी समस्या का समाधान करेँ मेरी पत्नी तलाक माँग रही है,यद्यपि कुछ गल्तियां मेरी रही है तथापि मै अब अच्छा वैबाहिक जीवन जीना चाहता हूँ,क्या तलाक की सम्भावना पक्के तौर पर है.क्या मेरीया पत्नी कीदूसरी शादी का योग है. तथा मेरे दो बच्चे(लङके)है उनकीक्या स्थिति रहेगी क्रपया मदद करेँ मेरा जन्म दि.10.11,1971प्रातः03,45 ग्वालियर तथा पत्नी का जन्म दि.17,08,1978 जबलपुर

----------


## SUNIL1107

..........................:bell:

----------


## nupu19833

*When will my brother would b professionally settled his details are following:

Name- Siddharth
DoB- 2 January 1979
Place- Indore- MP.
Time - 12:40 PM (NOON)

which profession will be best suited to Him?what are the prospects for PhD. and what about the foreign tours and jobs?*

----------


## akshi

name  Jigar Patel
D.o.b   21/04/1983
time     00:20 A.M
place   Surat (Gujarat)


1)   me business me saffalta milti nahi hai
2)   me texties ka business karta hu aaj tak ek rupiya bhi proffit huva nahi hai
3)   me konsa business  karu to aachha rahega

Please meri samsya ka samadhan kare .

----------


## Bichoo

अजीत कुमार 
11 अक्टूबर 1979
समय - 8 AM
स्थान - रांची, झारखण्ड
क्या मुझे गवर्नमेंट जॉब मिलेगी? अगर मिलेगी तो कब तक?
नीलम धारण कर सकता हु क्या? अगर हा तो इससे मेरे जीवन में क्या परिवर्तन आयेंगे?

----------


## anushukla3

नमस्कार सभी ज्योतिषविद मित्रो को ,
मै अनुपम इलाहाबाद से

जन्म स्थान - इलाहाबाद (उत्तर प्रदेश )
जन्म समय -१३-जून -१९८८ 
समय- १२ pm

क्या मुझे सरकारी नौकरी मिलेगी ! और किस क्षेत्र में ?
मेरी शादी होगी ?? मै शादी नही करना चाहता ?

ये मेरे दो प्रश्न है इसके अलावा जो भी हो सके आप बताइए ! मै आपका आभारी रहूँगा ! यहाँ पर कई ज्योतिषविद है कृपया मेरी मदत करे !
मेरे ईमेल पर एक प्रति भेज दीजियेगा आपका आभारी रहूँगा ! 
anushukla3@gmail.com

----------


## Mahendra2020

name- mahendra D_O_B- 22.02.1985 Time - 09:20 min am place- nokha (bikaner)
क्रपया मेरी समस्या का समाधान करेँ मेरी पत्नी तलाक माँग रही है,यद्यपि कुछ गल्तियां मेरी रही है तथापि मै अब अच्छा वैबाहिक जीवन जीना चाहता हूँ,क्या तलाक की सम्भावना पक्के तौर पर है.

----------


## lalji1964

* !! कुंडली-विश्लेषण और समस्याओं का निदान !!*

----------


## helpme

नाम - विनय 

प्रिय मित्र,
क्या आप मेरी सहायता करेंगे? जीवन में हर जगह असफल हूँ| मार्गदर्शन करें|

मेरा विवरण:
जन्म तारीख- 26 जून, 1985 
जन्म समय - 4:20 PM
जन्म स्थान- मुंबई 

समस्या - 
मेरी शादी लव मैरिज है की नही, और कब तक  होगी?
मेरी कुंडली में सरकारी नौकरी के क्या योग है? कृपया बताये की भविष्य कैसा रहेगा|

----------


## lokesh_gla

नाम: लोकेश अग्रवाल जन्म तिथि (DD/MM/YYYY) : 16/07/1982जन्म समय: 07:00 AMजन्म स्थान: Khurja (Uttar Pradesh) / खुर्जा (उत्तर प्रदेश)वर्तमान निवास: Ghaziabad (Uttar Pradesh) / गाज़ियाबाद (उत्तर प्रदेश)मुझे अपने बहुत परेशानियों का सामना करना पद रहा है... मेरे पिताजी  तथा  जीजाजी की मृत्यु 2012  मैं ही हो गयी तथा मैं आर्थिक रूप से बहुत बुरी तरह टूट चूका हूँ. कर्ज ने बहुत बुरी तरह जकड लिया है. कृप्या मेरा मार्गदर्शन करें.2014 में  राहु  की महादशा में शनि की अन्तर्दशा शुरू हो जायेगी। कृपया उपाय सुझाएँ अभी मैंने मूंगा तथा सुनेला पहना हुआ है धन्यवाद्.

----------


## apnapan.pyar

मित्रों ये सूत्र तो रुका हुआ सा है !!! शायद ही इस सूत्र पर किसी की नजर जा रही है !!!

आप एक काम कर सकते है !!!

इसी विभाग मे एक ज्योतिष नाम का  सूत्र है जिसे ex -admin जी ने बना रखा है !!!

आप अपनी समस्याए वहाँ पर जाकर लिखे !!! वहाँ पर अशोक जीनामक सदस्य है जो उस सूत्र की देखरेख करते है !!!

शायद वो आपकी समस्याओं का निवारण कर सके !!!

धन्यवाद !!!!

----------


## helpme

धन्यवाद *jaguar* 	 ji

----------


## baburam

*नाम       : गोपाल शर्मा*
*दिनाक     : ०९ अप्रेल १९८३*
*समय      : रात्रि ११:४५* 
*जन्म स्थान : मथुरा*
*
*
*मेरा समय सहि नहि चल रहा है कीप्या कोए उपाय बताएये*
*अभि मेरे पास कोइ जोब भि नहि है*
*मेरि शादि कब होगि*

----------


## akash6848

आकाश शुक्ला 
१७-११-१९८३ खंडवा मध्य प्रदेश 
प्रातः ०७-०० बजे 


कृपया मेरे करिएर सम्बन्धी सुझाव दे

----------


## shitalsonawane11

विसाल घोडक तारीख : १० / ० ५ /१९ ८ ७ 
० ० :० ५ :० ०  बजे 
प्लेस : चाकुर जिला लातूर (महाराष्ट्र )
मेरी साडे साती शुरू है ............... मुजे मेरे वैवाहिक जीवन में यानि सेक्स के बारे में परेशानी है .......................... और मई जीवन में स्थिर कब होने वाला हुन.

----------


## shashe

21/04/1984,
08: 09 सुबह
मोकामा (जिला पटना)
मै पढ़ना चाहता हूँ, पर padhayi में परेशानी आते रहती है,मै अफसर बनाना चाहता हूँ,
क्या करूँ ,,, बहुत परेशान हूँ

----------


## gyanu loving

Respected Guru Ji,


                मेरा जन्म 5-09-1984 को शायं 20:30 बजे  ईलाहाबाद ( उ,प्र.) में  हुआ था ।    कृपया मुझे बतायें की मुझे  नौकरी कब तक मिलेगी और वो सरकारी होगी या  प्राईवेट   । क़ृपया ये भी बताये की मेरा विवाह कब तक होगा. 

              मै नौकरी को लेकर काफी तनावग्रस्त हुं।    कृपया मेरी मदद करें 


जन्म दिनांक :- 05 -sep-1984
जन्म का समय :- 8:30 pm
जन्म का स्थान :-  Allahabad U.P

----------


## lalji1964

!! कुंडली-विश्लेषण और समस्याओं का निदान !!

----------


## lalji1964

> Respected Guru Ji,
> 
> 
>                 मेरा जन्म 5-09-1984 को शायं 20:30 बजे  ईलाहाबाद ( उ,प्र.) में  हुआ था ।    कृपया मुझे बतायें की मुझे  नौकरी कब तक मिलेगी और वो सरकारी होगी या  प्राईवेट   । क़ृपया ये भी बताये की मेरा विवाह कब तक होगा. 
> 
>               मै नौकरी को लेकर काफी तनावग्रस्त हुं।    कृपया मेरी मदद करें 
> 
> 
> जन्म दिनांक :- 05 -sep-1984
> ...


gyanu loving   जी  आपकी कुंडली  मेष लग्न और धनु राशि की है ! आपका जन्म उत्तराषाढ़ नक्षत्र में हुआ है 

आपकी कुण्डली में मंगल लग्न से अष्टम भाव में व चंद्र से द्वादश भाव में है।

अत: मंगल दोष लग्न कुण्डली और चंद्र कुण्डली में उपस्थित है।
ऐसा माना जाता है कि मंगल दोष वैवाहिक जीवन में समस्याएँ खड़ी करता है।

ऐसा माना जाता है कि अगर एक मांगलिक व्यक्ति दूसरे मांगलिक व्यक्ति से विवाह करता है तो मंगल दोष रद्द हो जाता है।

ग्रह शांति (अगर मंगल दोष उपस्थित हो तो)

उपाय (विवाह से पहले किए जाने चाहिए)

कुंभ विवाह, विष्णु विवाह और अश्वत्थ विवाह मंगल दोष के सबसे ज़्यादा मान्य उपाय हैं। अश्वत्थ विवाह का मतलब है पीपल या बरगद के वृक्ष से विवाह कराकर, विवाह के पश्चात् उस वृक्ष को कटवा देना।

उपाय (विवाह पश्चात् भी किए जा सकते हैं।)

    केसरिया गणपति अपने पूजा गृह में रखें एवं रोज़ उनकी पूजा करें।
    हनुमान जी की पूजा करें और हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करें।
    महामृत्युंजय का पाठ करें। 

उपाय (ये लालकिताब आधारित उपाय हैं जोकि विवाह पश्चात् किए जा सकते हैं)

    चिड़ियों को कुछ मीठा खिलाएँ।
    घर पर हाथी-दांत रखें।
    बरगद के पेड़ की पूजा मीठे दूध से करें।

----------


## lalji1964

> gyanu loving   जी  आपकी कुंडली  मेष लग्न और धनु राशि की है ! आपका जन्म उत्तराषाढ़ नक्षत्र में हुआ है 
> 
> आपकी कुण्डली में मंगल लग्न से अष्टम भाव में व चंद्र से द्वादश भाव में है।
> 
> अत: मंगल दोष लग्न कुण्डली और चंद्र कुण्डली में उपस्थित है।
> ऐसा माना जाता है कि मंगल दोष वैवाहिक जीवन में समस्याएँ खड़ी करता है।
> 
> ऐसा माना जाता है कि अगर एक मांगलिक व्यक्ति दूसरे मांगलिक व्यक्ति से विवाह करता है तो मंगल दोष रद्द हो जाता है।
> 
> ...





> Respected Guru Ji,
> 
> 
>                 मेरा जन्म 5-09-1984 को शायं 20:30 बजे  ईलाहाबाद ( उ,प्र.) में  हुआ था ।    कृपया मुझे बतायें की मुझे  नौकरी कब तक मिलेगी और वो सरकारी होगी या  प्राईवेट   । क़ृपया ये भी बताये की मेरा विवाह कब तक होगा. 
> 
>               मै नौकरी को लेकर काफी तनावग्रस्त हुं।    कृपया मेरी मदद करें 
> 
> 
> जन्म दिनांक :- 05 -sep-1984
> ...


आप खर्च पर नियंत्रण नहीं रखते हैं, आप खर्चीले व्यक्ति हैं।शिक्षा की दृष्टि से देखा जाय तो आपके लिए इतिहास, अर्थशास्त्र, कम्पयूटर विज्ञान, वाणिज्य, इलेक्ट्रिकल एवं इलेक्ट्रांनिक्स, राजनीति विज्ञान, फार्मेसी, कानून व धार्मिक शिक्षा अनुकूल होता है। इन विषयों में इन्हें अच्छी सफलता मिलती है और आजीविका के रूप में भी इनसे सहायता मिलती है।नौकरी एवं व्यवसाय की दृष्टि से आपके लिए जासूसी, सुरक्षा, न्याय विभाग, कानून के अध्यापक, राजनीतिज्ञ, बैंक, सूचना एवं प्रसारण विभाग, पत्रकार, सी. बी. आई. अधिकारी, पत्रकार,  परमाणु उर्जा, आयकर विभाग, फोटोग्राफी, का काम लाभप्रद रहता है। आपके लिए चिकित्सा के क्षेत्र स्त्री रोग विशेषज्ञ का काम भी लाभप्रद  है।

आपको   06-04-2015 तक  सेटल हो जाना है !

----------


## DHARMENDRA

नाम-           धर्मेन्द्र 
जन्म-          21/12/1987
जन्मस्थान -   mauranipur up
जन्मसमय-    4:10 am




मित्र लाल जी मेरी समस्या है-  क्रोध, आलस्य ,मन का भटकाव और आत्मविश्वास की कमी में इन्हें जानते हुए भी दूर नही कर पाता हूँ ,  कृपया कारण और निवारण बताने की कृपा करें ..............धन्यवाद्

----------


## lalji1964

> नाम-           धर्मेन्द्र 
> जन्म-          21/12/1987
> जन्मस्थान -   mauranipur up
> जन्मसमय-    4:10 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> मित्र लाल जी मेरी समस्या है-  क्रोध, आलस्य ,मन का भटकाव और आत्मविश्वास की कमी में इन्हें जानते हुए भी दूर नही कर पाता हूँ ,  कृपया कारण और निवारण बताने की कृपा करें ..............धन्यवाद्


धर्मेन्द्र जी , आपका जन्म तुला लग्न , धनु राशि और मूल नक्षत्र के ३रे चरण  में हुआ है !
धर्मेन्द्र, आपके अन्दर विचारों को शब्दों में व्यक्त करने कीक्षमता है, अतः आप एक पत्रकार, शिक्षक या भ्रमणशील सेल्समैन के रूप में जानेजाएंगे।आप अपने जीवन में धनसंचयमें कभी सफल नहीं होंगे। यदि आपको पास आपकी आवश्यकता को पूरा करने के लियेपर्याप्त धन होता है तो आप धन की अधिक चिन्ता नहीं करते हैं। आप उसआशावादी श्रेणी से हैै जो स्वप्न में जीते है

*आप दूसरों के चक्कर में न पड़े ....शायद इसी से आपका काम बन जाय ! मंगलवार को नीम ब्रिक्ष की जड़ में एक लोटा जल सुबह स्नान करके  देंवें !*

----------


## lalji1964

> name - suresh singh
> dob - 28/11/1987
> time - 10:15 pm 
> jammu (j&k)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> अभी तक कोई नोकरी नहीं लगी। मन भी उदास रहता है कुछ उपाए बताये


*सुरेश जी , आपका जन्म कर्क-लग्न ,	कुंभ-राशी तथा पूर्वाभाद्रपद नक्षत्र के प्रथम चरण में हुआ है !
 आप अपना कार्यक्षेत्र शीघ्र परिवर्तित करते हैं। आपको ऐसा कार्य चुनना चाहिए,जिसमें अनेक आयाम हों और आगे बढ़ने के अवसर हों ताकि आप समय-समयपर परिवर्तन से बचें। अतः आपको जल्दी-जल्दी कार्यक्षेत्र परिवर्तित नहीं करनाचाहिए। 

आपकी असफलता का कोई कारण प्रतीतनहीं होता और यहां तक कि आप पैसे वाले होंगे। आर्थिक मामलों में आपकातीक्ष्ण दिमाग आपको कई सुअवसर दिलवाएगा। 

आप अपने व्यावसायिक भागीदारों के सम्बन्ध मेंभाग्यशाली नहीं रहेंगे।.....

कभी-कभी आप अत्यन्त धनवान होंगेऔर कभी इसके विपरीत होगा।*

----------


## ramsingh111

नमस्कार मान्यवर क्या में भी प्रश्न केर सकता हु

----------


## DEV0034613

name - chandra dev singh
d o b   11/08/1982
time  -  surya uday hote hue(exact time nahi malum hai )
place - allahabad


mujhe mere bhavisya ke bare me bataye vistar se
aap jo jo chij ko sahi se bata sakte hai
abhi tak meri na to shadi hui hai aur na hi koi job mili hai

life ka full  detail bataye 
sar ji ho sake to sambhavana ke liye nahi jo aapke hisab se 
ye lage ki ye prabal sambhavana hai ye hoga to use vistar se bataye

mai bhaut paresan hu meri madat kare please

----------


## lalji1964

> name - chandra dev singh
> d o b   11/08/1982
> time  -  surya uday hote hue(exact time nahi malum hai )
> place - allahabad
> 
> 
> mujhe mere bhavisya ke bare me bataye vistar se
> aap jo jo chij ko sahi se bata sakte hai
> abhi tak meri na to shadi hui hai aur na hi koi job mili hai
> ...


आप  जैसे महान  लोग और वह इलाहाबादी , का बिना जन्म समय ज्ञात के ,  कुछ भी भविष्य बताने का दुस्साहस मैं नहीं कर सकता  हो सके तो  कभी हथेली  दिखाने का कस्ट करे !शायद कुछ रास्ता निकल आये !

----------


## lalji1964

> नमस्कार मान्यवर क्या में भी प्रश्न केर सकता हु


आपको प्रश्न करने में  कोई  समस्या हो तो किसी मनोवैज्ञानिक से मिले !

----------


## lalji1964

> 21/04/1984,
> 08: 09 सुबह
> मोकामा (जिला पटना)
> मै पढ़ना चाहता हूँ, पर padhayi में परेशानी आते रहती है,मै अफसर बनाना चाहता हूँ,
> क्या करूँ ,,, बहुत परेशान हूँ


*आपका जन्म वृष लग्न और धनु राशि तथा पूर्वाषाढ़  नक्षत्र  के प्रथम चरण में हुआ है !सूर्य और शनि एक दुसरे के संसप्तक होने के कारण आपका जीवन संघर्षमय होगा ! आपको ब्याज से आमदनी होनी चाहिए ! इसके लिए या तो आप बैंक की नौकरी करेंगे या सूद पर पैसा बांटेंगे ! आप परेशान ना हो १ गुरु अष्टम भाव में होने से , घर में  धातु की  मुर्तिया , आप  घर में न रखे , अन्यथा नुक्सान होने के अवसर ज्यादा होंगे !*

----------


## lalji1964

> विसाल घोडक तारीख : १० / ० ५ /१९ ८ ७ 
> ० ० :० ५ :० ०  बजे 
> प्लेस : चाकुर जिला लातूर (महाराष्ट्र )
> मेरी साडे साती शुरू है ............... मुजे मेरे वैवाहिक जीवन में यानि सेक्स के बारे में परेशानी है .......................... और मई जीवन में स्थिर कब होने वाला हुन.


*विसाल घोडक जी , आपकी राशि कुम्भ है क्योंकि आप शतभिषा नक्षत्र  में पैदा हुए है इस पर साढ़ेसाती नहीं है ! आप अनावश्यक भ्रम में है ! आप हद से ज्यादा सेक्स्-राइडर -हैं १ आप पर कुसंगति का दोष हावी है !आपका मन सदैव ब्याभिचारग्रस्त बना रहता है ! जिसके कारण आप ऐसी समस्या से ग्रस्त रहेगे जो काफी समय तक बनी रहेगी --- कम से कम  2 १- ० १ तक आपको झेलना पडेगा !*

----------


## lalji1964

> आकाश शुक्ला 
> १७-११-१९८३ खंडवा मध्य प्रदेश 
> प्रातः ०७-०० बजे 
> 
> 
> कृपया मेरे करिएर सम्बन्धी सुझाव दे


*आकाश शुक्ला ji, आपका जन्म वृश्चिक लग्न और मीन राशि की पृष्ठभूमि में नक्षत्र: रेवती के प्रथम चरण में हुआ है !आप Well- developed organs, popular, courageous, clean and wealthy. developed organs, popular, courageous, clean and wealthy. हैं !Aakaash, आप अपने व्यावसायिक जीवन में जिद्दी स्वभाव के एवंस्वयं निर्णय लेने वाले हैं। आप अनुकरण करने वाले की बजाय नेतृत्व करने वालेहोंगे। आप सम्याओं को उद्देश्यपूर्ण तरीक से देखें और सिर्फ अपनी जिद केकारण ही निणर्य न लें, अन्यथा ये आपकी सफलता के मार्ग में बाधा उत्पन्न कर सकताहै। वैसे मित्र आपकी कुंडली में शनि 1 वें भाव में होने के कारण आप कोर्ट-कचहरी के चक्कर काटेंगे या आप वकालत करेंगे वैसे आप में जज बनाने की काबिलियत है १ एक दिन आप इसे पा कर रहेंगे !
*

----------


## lalji1964

> *नाम       : गोपाल शर्मा*
> *दिनाक     : ०९ अप्रेल १९८३*
> *समय      : रात्रि ११:४५* 
> *जन्म स्थान : मथुरा*
> *
> *
> *मेरा समय सहि नहि चल रहा है कीप्या कोए उपाय बताएये*
> *अभि मेरे पास कोइ जोब भि नहि है*
> *मेरि शादि कब होगि*


*आपका जन्म धनु लग्न और कुंभ राशि की पृष्ठभूमि में नक्षत्र: शतभिषा के तृतीय  चरण में हुआ है !आपको टेक्नीकल होना चाहिए !वैसे गुरु आपका लग्नेश है और द्वादश है ! इसका तो कोई उपाय नहीं है मित्र ! लेकिन आपका भाग्य देश के बाहर फलीभूत होने के चांसेज है !**आपकी love-marriege-होनी चाहिए*

----------


## sur281

> *सुरेश जी , आपका जन्म कर्क-लग्न ,    कुंभ-राशी तथा पूर्वाभाद्रपद नक्षत्र के प्रथम चरण में हुआ है !
>  आप अपना कार्यक्षेत्र शीघ्र परिवर्तित करते हैं। आपको ऐसा कार्य चुनना चाहिए,जिसमें अनेक आयाम हों और आगे बढ़ने के अवसर हों ताकि आप समय-समयपर परिवर्तन से बचें। अतः आपको जल्दी-जल्दी कार्यक्षेत्र परिवर्तित नहीं करनाचाहिए। 
> 
> आपकी असफलता का कोई कारण प्रतीतनहीं होता और यहां तक कि आप पैसे वाले होंगे। आर्थिक मामलों में आपकातीक्ष्ण दिमाग आपको कई 
> सुअवसर दिलवाएगा। 
> आप अपने व्यावसायिक भागीदारों के सम्बन्ध मेंभाग्यशाली नहीं रहेंगे।.....
> कभी-कभी आप अत्यन्त धनवान होंगेऔर कभी इसके विपरीत होगा।*


क्या आप जे बता सकते हो की मुझे नोकरी मिल सकती है जा कोई अपना काम करू ओर अपना काम करना हो तो क्या करू 
शादी के बारे में कुश  लव मेरिज है जा अरेंज

----------


## DEV0034613

are sar ji maine to bataya hai na ki surya uday hote huye 
to aap jan sakte hai ki us year us month ko kab surya uday hua tha 
to usi ke anurup batye 5-8 minut ka antar rahega bas

waise to us samay yadi koi hospital me paida hua ho tabhi exact time malum hoga warna kisi ko to 
exact time nahi malum hoga aap to jotisi hai to aap yadi dil se chaye to mera answer de sakte hai 
aap ke pass koi na koi hal to avasya hi hoge eske liye 

help me

----------


## ramsingh111

> आपको प्रश्न करने में  कोई  समस्या हो तो किसी मनोवैज्ञानिक से मिले !


नहीं मित्र इसी बात नहीं हे मेने तो ऊही पुच्छ लिया था क्योकि

----------


## virat143

*अति उत्तम लालजी बहुत  नेक काम कर रहे हैं आप*

----------


## lalji1964

> *अति उत्तम लालजी बहुत  नेक काम कर रहे हैं आप*


मित्र , सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद !आपका जीवन मंगलमय एवं यात्रा सार्थक हो !

----------


## virat143

बहुत नेक  काम कर  रहे  हैं आप

----------


## DEV0034613

mera bhi bata den 

jo aapse ho sake

----------


## lalji1964

> name - chandra dev singh
> d o b   11/08/1982
> time  -  surya uday hote hue(exact time nahi malum hai )
> place - allahabad
> 
> 
> mujhe mere bhavisya ke bare me bataye vistar se
> aap jo jo chij ko sahi se bata sakte hai
> abhi tak meri na to shadi hui hai aur na hi koi job mili hai
> ...


*

chandra dev singh जी आपका जन्म इलाहाबाद में दिनांक 11/08/1982 को  सूर्योदय के समय 05:35:20 बजे हुआ था ! ज्योतिषीय  विश्लेषण के अनुसार उस समय आपका जन्म लग्न-कर्क , चन्द्र -राशी तथा अश्विनी- नक्षत्र का   दूसरा  चरण था ! आपका जन्म मूल नक्षत्र में हुआ है , यदि इसकी शान्ति नहीं हुयी है तो शान्ति कराएं !राहु की व्यय भाव में स्थिति है अत: कोढ़ी व्यक्तियों को दान दे। गूँगे-बहरे लोगों को दिया गया दान भी फलदायक रहेगा।लगन से शुक्र का पास होना कई रिस्ते बनने और बिगडने वाली बाते तब और करने लगता है जब शुक्र को शनि मंगल की वक्री नजर लग गयी होती है,उसे जो भी रिस्ता मिलता है वह शुक्र के सामने सूर्य के होने से एक प्रकार की चमक दमक को सामने लाने की कोशिश मे रहने लगता है कि वह ऐसे सम्बन्ध को बनाये जो उसे और उसके परिवार को एक प्रकार से पारिवारिक स्थिति मे बडप्पन दे सके,मकर यह सोच तब अधूरी रह जाती है ! इस समय चंद्र महादशा (12 जुलाई  2012 - 12 जुलाई 2022) चल रही है ---आपकी कुण्डली में चन्द्र मेष राशि में स्थित है, जो की चन्द्र की मित्र राशि है। चन्द्र पहले घर का स्वामी होकर आपकी कुण्डली में दसवें घर में स्थित है। चन्द्र की दृष्टि चौथे घर पर है। मंगल, गुरु, केतु की पूर्ण दृष्टि चन्द्र पर है।

आप अपने ही विचारों और योजनाओं को रचनात्मक रूप दे सकेंगे। नौकरी या व्यापार से संबंधित कुछ ठोस परिणाम सामने आयेंगे। आपको सारे ही उद्यमों में सफलता निचत है। अपने से वरिष्ठ लोगों या पर्यवेक्षकों के साथ अति मधुर संबंध रहेंगे। इस समय का पूरा सदुपयोग कीजिये। 

               The person born In Aswini will be fond of decoration, handsome, popular, skilful and intelligent . 

 Chandra ji  प्रेम आपके जीवन में समय से पूर्व आएगा और जब यहआएगा, तो आपके ऊपर काफी जोशीला प्रभाव डालेगा। लेकिन बड़ी ज्वालाएं शीघ्रबुझती हैं, अर्थात् अन्तिम प्रेम प्राप्त करने पूर्व कई बार विफल होंगे। सम्भवतःआपका विवाह शीघ्र नहीं होगा, तथापि यह सुखद होगा। जेमिनी पद्धति के अनुसार जाब के लक्षण  नहीं दृष्टिगोचर हो रहे है क्योंकि ब्यावासायिक राह में मात्र ०६  ग्रह है जब की नौकरी की दृष्टि में मात्र ०३  ग्रह है !अग्नि और वायु के द्योतक ग्रहों की संख्या ज्यादा होने के कारण आपको ब्यवसाय में सफलता मिलेगी !लेकिन एक बात और स्पष्ट होती है की दसम भाव का स्वामी मंगल चतुर्थ भाव में बैठकर दशम को देख रहा है जहा चन्द्र स्थित है ! ऐसी स्थिति में आपकी माता के साथ ब्यवहार अच्छा नहीं होगा , भले ही इस समय ठीक हो , लेकिन बाद में यह अच्छा नहीं होगा !*

आपकी कुण्डली में मंगल लग्न से चतुर्थ भाव में व चंद्र से सप्तम भाव में है।
अत: मंगल दोष लग्न कुण्डली और चंद्र कुण्डली में उपस्थित है।
ऐसा माना जाता है कि मंगल दोष वैवाहिक जीवन में समस्याएँ खड़ी करता है।
इसके लिए निम्न उपाय करे -----

    केसरिया गणपति अपने पूजा गृह में रखें एवं रोज़ उनकी पूजा करें।
    हनुमान जी की पूजा करें और हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करें।
    महामृत्युंजय का पाठ करें। 
    चिड़ियों को कुछ मीठा खिलाएँ।
    घर पर हाथी-दांत रखें।
    बरगद के पेड़ की पूजा मीठे दूध से करें

----------


## lalji1964

> अजीत कुमार 
> 11 अक्टूबर 1979
> समय - 8 AM
> स्थान - रांची, झारखण्ड
> क्या मुझे गवर्नमेंट जॉब मिलेगी? अगर मिलेगी तो कब तक?
> नीलम धारण कर सकता हु क्या? अगर हा तो इससे मेरे जीवन में क्या परिवर्तन आयेंगे?


अजीत कुमार जी , आपका जन्म तुला - लग्न , मिथुन-राशी तथा मृगशिरा नक्षत्र के तृतीय  चरण में हुआ है !
जेमिनी पद्धति के अनुसार जाब के लक्षण नहीं दृष्टिगोचर हो रहे है क्योंकि ब्यावसायिक पृष्ठभूमि  में मात्र ०७  ग्रह है जब की नौकरी की दृष्टि में मात्र ०२ ग्रह है !अग्नि और वायु के द्योतक ग्रहों की संख्या ज्यादा होने के कारण आपको ब्यवसाय में सफलता मिलेगी !
लेकिन एक बात और स्पष्ट होती है की दसम भाव का स्वामी चन्द्रमा नवम   भाव में बैठा  है जब  की नवांश में यह सप्तम  भाव में  स्थित है ! ऐसी स्थिति में आपको  ब्यवसाय  के क्षेत्र  में यह लाभ दायक होगा !

शनि , आपका चतुर्थेश और पंचमेश है , साथ ही योगकारक ग्रह भी है ! आप बड़े शौक से नीलम धारण कर सकते है !

----------


## lalji1964

> नाम: लोकेश अग्रवाल जन्म तिथि (DD/MM/YYYY) : 16/07/1982जन्म समय: 07:00 AMजन्म स्थान: Khurja (Uttar Pradesh) / खुर्जा (उत्तर प्रदेश)वर्तमान निवास: Ghaziabad (Uttar Pradesh) / गाज़ियाबाद (उत्तर प्रदेश)मुझे अपने बहुत परेशानियों का सामना करना पद रहा है... मेरे पिताजी  तथा  जीजाजी की मृत्यु 2012  मैं ही हो गयी तथा मैं आर्थिक रूप से बहुत बुरी तरह टूट चूका हूँ. कर्ज ने बहुत बुरी तरह जकड लिया है. कृप्या मेरा मार्गदर्शन करें.2014 में  राहु  की महादशा में शनि की अन्तर्दशा शुरू हो जायेगी। कृपया उपाय सुझाएँ अभी मैंने मूंगा तथा सुनेला पहना हुआ है धन्यवाद्.



लोकेश अग्रवाल,  जी ,    
आपका जन्म कर्क - लग्न और मेष -  राशि की पृष्ठभूमि में  भरणी - नक्षत्र  के चतुर्थ  चरण में हुआ है !One born in Bharani will be determined, truthful, healthy, skilful and happy. किन्तु  आप कल्पना-लोक में जीने वाले व्यक्ति हैं। आप हाइपरसेंसटिविटी, हीनभावना, किसी भी बात को अपने ऊपर लेने की अनुभूति आदिसे ग्रसित हैं।आप अपने से और दूसरों से ईमानदार बनें एवं वास्तविकता के धरातल पर रहने का प्रयास करें।

 वित्त से जुड़े हुए मामलों में आपको होशियार वसचेत रहना चाहिये और छोटी सी बातों की वजह से आपको कंजूस का दर्जा मिल सकताहै। आप भविष्य के प्रति ज़रूरत से ज़्यादा ही चिंतित रहते हैं और इस कारणआप भविष्य के लिये अभी से व्यवस्था करना चाहते हैं। यदि आप व्यापारी वर्गसे हैं, आप संभवतः आप कार्यशील जीवन से समय से पहले ही सन्यास लेंगे। आपकाशेयर्स की तरफ विशेष रुझान होगा। आपके इन प्रकार के कार्य में सफलहोने की संभावना है यदि आप अपने अन्दर की आवाज के अनुसार कार्य करें। यदि आपदूसरों की सलाह या अफवाहों पर आश्रित होंगे तो यह आपके लिये घातक साबितहोगा। 

धन के प्रति आपका विशिष्ट दृष्टिकोण है।कभी-कभी आप आवश्यक वस्तुओं पर भी खर्च नहीं करते हैं तो कभी-कभीआप मुक्त-हस्त खर्च करते जाते हैं। आप हमेशा ही सामाजिक कार्याें में मददकरते हैं। विशेष परिस्थितियांे में कुछ रुपयों को बचाने की खातिर आपस्वयं को मुसीबत में डाल देते हैं।शीघ्र प्रभावित होना आपकी सबसे बड़ी कमज़ोरी है।आप अपने कानों पर जरूरत से ज्यादा ही विश्वास करते हैं। अनैतिक लोग आपकी इसकमजोरी को तुरन्त जान जाते हैं और वक्त-जरूरत इसका अनुचित लाभ उठाते हैं।अतः आप ऐसे लोगों से सदैव सचेत रहें जोकि आपके मित्र बनकर आपके पास आते हैं।

       बारहवें भाव के स्वामी बुध ग्रह का दान अवश्य करना चाहिए, क्योंकि इससे आपके व्यय में कमी आती है।
जन्म पत्रिका के बारहवें भाव में जिस तरह के ग्रह हों उससे संबंधित धन से जीवन में आने वाली विपत्तियों से मुक्ति आती है।
व्यय भाव में सूर्य की स्थिति होने पर लाल मुँह के बंदर को खाद्य सामग्री देना चाहिए।
राहु की व्यय भाव में स्थिति होने पर कोढ़ी व्यक्ति को दान देना चाहिए। गूँगे-बहरे लोगों को दिया गया दान भी फलदायक रहेगा।
शुक्र  की व्यय भाव में स्थिति होने पर गर्मी के दिनों में प्याऊ की व्यवस्था करवाना चाहिए।
बुध  की व्यय भाव में स्थिति रहने पर मिट्ठू(तोता ) की सेवा अथवा बकरी को पत्तियाँ वगैरह का सेवन करवाना चाहिए।
छठे भाव के ग्रह गुरु का दान करने से रोग, कर्ज व शत्रु नष्ट होते हैं तथा व्यय भाव से संबंधित दान करने से विपत्तियों में कमी आती है। 

     अत: उपरोक्त निर्धारित प्रक्रिया का पालन करे ! कल्यान  प्राप्त होगा !

----------


## jjojjy18

_महोदय जी , समाज के लोगों की इस नए रूप में सेवा करने हेतु बधाई हो !मैं इश्वर से प्रार्थना करती हूँ की यह सूत्र दिन दुनी रात चौगुनी  उन्नति करे !_

----------


## DEV0034613

THANKS SIR JI MREI MADAT KE LIYE BHAUT BHAUT DHANYAVAD APPKO

----------


## apka_apna

*मेरा नाम yatesh गुप्ता hai.meri  जनम तारीख 1980/11/11 है . समय 04:55pm है. .mera  जन्म sathaan अम्बाला हरियाणा hai.mujhe kaam की samssya है कोई भी kaam चलते चलते असफल हो jata hai  मुझे मात्र बता दीजिए.*

----------


## lalji1964

> *मेरा नाम yatesh गुप्ता hai.meri  जनम तारीख 1980/11/11 है . समय 04:55pm है. .mera  जन्म sathaan अम्बाला हरियाणा hai.mujhe kaam की samssya है कोई भी kaam चलते चलते असफल हो jata hai  मुझे मात्र बता दीजिए.*






Yatesh जी , 
आपका जन्म मेष - लग्न और धनु - राशि की पृष्ठभूमि में मूल - नक्षत्र के दुसरे  चरण में हुआ है !
Yatesh जी , जीवन के प्रारम्भिक भाग में आप आर्थिक तौर परभाग्यशाली होंगे लेकिन आपके स्वयं के खर्चीले स्वाभाव के कारण एवंभविष्य के लिये किसी भी योजना के न होने के कारण, अपने जीवन के अन्त समयसे काफी पहले ही अपने आपको गरीबी की अवस्था में ले जाएंगे। आपको वित्तीयमामलों में ज़रूरत से अधिक फिक्रमन्द नहीं होना चाहिए। आप अपने जीवन में धनसंचयमें कभी सफल नहीं होंगे। यदि आपको पास आपकी आवश्यकता को पूरा करने के लियेपर्याप्त धन होता है तो आप धन की अधिक चिन्ता नहीं करते हैं। आप उस आशावादी श्रेणी से हैै जो स्वप्न में जीते है। 

आपकी कुण्डली में मंगल लग्न से अष्टम भाव में व चंद्र से द्वादश भाव में है।

अत: मंगल दोष लग्न कुण्डली और चंद्र कुण्डली में उपस्थित है।
ऐसा माना जाता है कि मंगल दोष वैवाहिक जीवन में समस्याएँ खड़ी करता है।

ऐसा माना जाता है कि अगर एक मांगलिक व्यक्ति दूसरे मांगलिक व्यक्ति से विवाह करता है तो मंगल दोष रद्द हो जाता है।

मंगल दोष दूर करने के लिए निम्न उपाय करें -----

    केसरिया गणपति अपने पूजा गृह में रखें एवं रोज़ उनकी पूजा करें।
    हनुमान जी की पूजा करें और हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करें।
    महामृत्युंजय का पाठ करें। 

    चिड़ियों को कुछ मीठा खिलाएँ।
    घर पर हाथी-दांत रखें।
    बरगद के पेड़ की पूजा मीठे दूध से करें। 

आप नाग स्तोत्र का दैनिक पाठ करे ! 

आपकी कुंडली में कर्मेश शनि और धनेश शुक्र षष्ठ भाव में है  नवमांश में भी धनेश ब्यय भाव में तथा कर्मेश शनि नीच राशिगत है ! ऐसी परिस्थितियों में आपकी समस्याए स्वाभाविक है !

----------


## shailu111111

लालजी ,नमस्कार |मेरा नाम शैलेन्द्र सिंह है जन्म स्थान लखनऊ .,जन्म तिथि 16/11/1980 तथा समय 3.30 pm है | कृपया यह बताने की कृपा करें की मेरी सरकारी नौकरी कब तक लगेगी तथा विवाह कब तक होगा ??

----------


## apka_apna

मैं ye jaanne का ichhuk हू की क्या कभी मेरा जीवन badlega ya फिर yunhi चलता रहेगा?


> Yatesh जी , 
> आपका जन्म मेष - लग्न और धनु - राशि की पृष्ठभूमि में मूल - नक्षत्र के दुसरे  चरण में हुआ है !
> Yatesh जी , जीवन के प्रारम्भिक भाग में आप आर्थिक तौर परभाग्यशाली होंगे लेकिन आपके स्वयं के खर्चीले स्वाभाव के कारण एवंभविष्य के लिये किसी भी योजना के न होने के कारण, अपने जीवन के अन्त समयसे काफी पहले ही अपने आपको गरीबी की अवस्था में ले जाएंगे। आपको वित्तीयमामलों में ज़रूरत से अधिक फिक्रमन्द नहीं होना चाहिए। आप अपने जीवन में धनसंचयमें कभी सफल नहीं होंगे। यदि आपको पास आपकी आवश्यकता को पूरा करने के लियेपर्याप्त धन होता है तो आप धन की अधिक चिन्ता नहीं करते हैं। आप उस आशावादी श्रेणी से हैै जो स्वप्न में जीते है। 
> 
> आपकी कुण्डली में मंगल लग्न से अष्टम भाव में व चंद्र से द्वादश भाव में है।
> 
> अत: मंगल दोष लग्न कुण्डली और चंद्र कुण्डली में उपस्थित है।
> ऐसा माना जाता है कि मंगल दोष वैवाहिक जीवन में समस्याएँ खड़ी करता है।
> 
> ...

----------


## lalji1964

> [COLOR=#0000ff][SIZE=4]मैं ye jaanne का ichhuk हू की क्या कभी मेरा जीवन badlega ya फिर yunhi चलता रहेगा?


*मित्र .........समय चक्र परिवर्तनशील है ! जीवन में बदलाव तो  आयेगा ही , सब दिन एक सामान नहीं रहेंगे !*

----------


## lalji1964

> लालजी ,नमस्कार |मेरा नाम शैलेन्द्र सिंह है जन्म स्थान लखनऊ .,जन्म तिथि 16/11/1980 तथा समय 3.30 pm है | कृपया यह बताने की कृपा करें की मेरी सरकारी नौकरी कब तक लगेगी तथा विवाह कब तक होगा ??


शैलेन्द्र सिंह, आपका जन्म  लग्न और कुम्भ राशि और शतभिषा नक्षत्र में हुआ था !

जेमिनी पद्धति के अनुसार जाब के लक्षण  दृष्टिगोचर हो रहे है क्योंकि नौकरी की पृष्ठभूमि में मात्र ०६  ग्रह है जल और पृथ्वी से सम्बंधित कारक के द्योतक ग्रहों की संख्या ज्यादा होने के कारण आपको सरकारी नौकरी  में सफलता मिलेगी ! 
वर्तमान  में शनि में राहु की अन्तर्दशा चल रही है आपको दिनाक २७-०१-२०१४ तक जॉब पाने के ८% चांसेज है !और ०६ -०६ -२ ० १ ४ तक  आपके घर में शहनाई भी बज जायेगी !

शैलेन्द्र, आप जो कुछ भी बनेंगे, अपनी इच्छा के कई कार्योंमें एक-एक कर के लगेंगे। तब यदि प्रतिदिन एक जैसा कार्य करना पड़े तो आपबेचैन हो जाते हैं और परिवर्तन तलाश करते हैं।आपके अन्दर नेतृत्व के उत्तम गुण हैं, जोकि आपको पैंतीस की उम्र के बाद स्वयं का मालिक बनाएंगे। इससे भी ज़्यादा इस समय आप नौकरी के अनुरूप नहीं रह पाएंगे।

----------


## kanpur_36

जन्म तारीख- 10 अगस्त , 1974 
जन्म समय - 04:00 AM
जन्म स्थान- गाज़ीपुर (उत्तर प्रदेश)
मेरे जीवन में अच्छा दिन कब आयगा 
मुझे नौकरी करना चाहिए या फिर व्यापार करना चाहिए , और अगर नौकरी तो 
मुझे अच्छी नौकरी कब मिलेगी 
क्या मेरे जीवन में विदेश योग है , अगर है तो कब तक

----------


## lalji1964

> जन्म तारीख- 10 अगस्त , 1974 
> जन्म समय - 04:00 AM
> जन्म स्थान- गाज़ीपुर (उत्तर प्रदेश)
> मेरे जीवन में अच्छा दिन कब आयगा 
> मुझे नौकरी करना चाहिए या फिर व्यापार करना चाहिए , और अगर नौकरी तो 
> मुझे अच्छी नौकरी कब मिलेगी 
> क्या मेरे जीवन में विदेश योग है , अगर है तो कब तक


*कानपुर ३६ ................ 

      आपका जन्म  कर्क - लग्न और मेष - राशि की पृष्ठभूमि में अश्विनी - नक्षत्र के तीसरे चरण में हुआ है ! पृथ्वी और जल से सम्बंधित पृष्ठभूमि में कारक के द्योतक ग्रहों की संख्या, ब्यापार कारक  ग्रहों की संख्या से ज्यादा होने के कारण आपको सरकारी नौकरी में सफलता मिलाने के चांसेज ज्यादा रहे  हैं ! लेकिन षष्ठेश के अष्टम भाव में होने के कारण इस फल में संदेह हो सकता है ! फिलहाल  विदेश जाने का योग २०१५ तक नहीं है !

अश्विनी नक्षत्र में जन्मे अधिकांश जातक, यदि अपना व्यवसाय करते हैं तो बडे़ लोगों से सम्पर्क बनाना, इनका शौक होता है. यह अपने ग्राहकों में से केवल सलीकेदार लोगों को ही अधिक पसन्द करते हैं. वर्तमान समय में वाहनों से संबंधित कार्य करने वाले व्यक्ति हो सकते हैं. . विज्ञापन जगत से जुड़कर कार्य कर सकते हैं. चिकित्सक हो सकते है !*

----------


## doccyk

मेरे कुंडली मै चन्द्र है इसका मतलब क्या है

----------


## sur281

boy detail:
name- jatinder singh
D.O.B- 6/april/1978
time - 6:20 am
girl detail
name - varsha devi
DOB - 6/12/1986
time - 7:10 am
place both - samba jammu and kashmir

कुंडली-विश्लेषण करना है दोनो का शादी के लिए

----------


## kanpur_36

Originally Posted by *kanpur_36*  
जन्म तारीख- 10 अगस्त , 1974 
जन्म समय - 04:00 AM
जन्म स्थान- गाज़ीपुर (उत्तर प्रदेश)
मेरे जीवन में अच्छा दिन कब आयगा 
मुझे नौकरी करना चाहिए या फिर व्यापार करना चाहिए , और अगर नौकरी तो 
मुझे अच्छी नौकरी कब मिलेगी 
क्या मेरे जीवन में विदेश योग है , अगर है तो कब तक




> *कानपुर ३६ ................ 
> 
> आपका जन्म कर्क - लग्न और मेष - राशि की पृष्ठभूमि में अश्विनी - नक्षत्र के तीसरे चरण में हुआ है ! पृथ्वी और जल से सम्बंधित पृष्ठभूमि में कारक के द्योतक ग्रहों की संख्या, ब्यापार कारक ग्रहों की संख्या से ज्यादा होने के कारण आपको सरकारी नौकरी में सफलता मिलाने के चांसेज ज्यादा रहे हैं ! लेकिन षष्ठेश के अष्टम भाव में होने के कारण इस फल में संदेह हो सकता है ! फिलहाल विदेश जाने का योग २०१५ तक नहीं है !
> 
> अश्विनी नक्षत्र में जन्मे अधिकांश जातक, यदि अपना व्यवसाय करते हैं तो बडे़ लोगों से सम्पर्क बनाना, इनका शौक होता है. यह अपने ग्राहकों में से केवल सलीकेदार लोगों को ही अधिक पसन्द करते हैं. वर्तमान समय में वाहनों से संबंधित कार्य करने वाले व्यक्ति हो सकते हैं. . विज्ञापन जगत से जुड़कर कार्य कर सकते हैं. चिकित्सक हो सकते है !*


लाल जी , 
आपने अच्छी नौकरी के लिए नहीं बताया कब तक अच्छी नौकरी मिलेगी और अच्छा समय कब तक आएगा , असल में धन कि स्थिति अच्छी नहीं है

----------


## pkj21

Sir kya aap hast rekhao ke dwara bhi kuch bata dete hai. mai aapko hand scan karke bhej doonga. date of birth pata nahi hai.

----------


## sur281

फालतु हो ग़या है यह मंच 
नाम बडे दश॔न छोटे कोइ भी सबालों का जबाब नही देता

----------


## pkj21

sir, please reply

----------


## sur281

> Sir kya aap hast rekhao ke dwara bhi kuch bata dete hai. mai aapko hand scan karke bhej doonga. date of birth pata nahi hai.


bhai aap jyotish baale post me apna jabab pushe jaha par jabab nahi milega

----------


## pkj21

अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग करना वर्जित है |

----------


## lalji1964

> Sir kya aap hast rekhao ke dwara bhi kuch bata dete hai. mai aapko hand scan karke bhej doonga. date of birth pata nahi hai.


yes.........post your scaned copy with question on this sutra

----------


## sur281

> boy detail:
> name- jatinder singh
> D.O.B- 6/april/1978
> time - 6:20 am
> girl detail
> name - varsha devi
> DOB - 6/12/1986
> time - 7:10 am
> place both - samba jammu and kashmir
> ...


iska bhi jabab de dete

----------


## suman kumar

mera janm 6-dec-1980 , 4:28am , madhubani, bihar me hua hai. mai 1996 se mansik-saririk kasto ko bhogata aa raha hun. berojgar evam avivahit hun.  CA -inter pass hun.  padhai me man akagra nahi ho saka . ab naukari yya vyavasaya ki talaash me hun. paitrik vyavasaya par bade bhai ne kabja kar rakha hai, mata-pita ke bhi saath bura vyavahar karta hai.   Kuch upay ho to bataye. mera jivan kaisa rahega. mujhe naukari ya vyavasaye me kya karna chahiye.

----------


## hudduku

Please tell some thing about following horoscope 28 Nov 1982, Time 19:05 , Place Fatehgarh (UP),

----------


## pkj21

achha sutra hai

----------


## AMAR1982

> !! कुंडली-विश्लेषण और समस्याओं का निदान !!


नाम -अमरजीत प्रकाश राईकवार 
जन्म तारीख-20 जून 1982 
जन्म समय - 03:00 am
जन्म स्थान- वर्धा (महाराष्ट्र)

जीवन मे अब तक कई उतार चड़ाव देखे है पिछले का समय से समस्याओ मे घेर रखा हे फिर भी हार नहीं मानी हर समस्या का सामना करा पर अब और साहस नहीं रहा हिम्मत टूटसी गयी है 

*हम यह जानना चाहते है जीवन मे स्थिरता कब तक आपाएगी* (अर्थात नौकरी या व्यवसाय दोनों मे से क्या ज्यादा उचित रहेगा पिछले वर्षो मे स्वयं का व्यवसाय करने की कोशिश भी किए है नौकरी भी पर आर्थिक स्थिति मे सुधार नहीं हुआ नाही दोनों मे उचित सफलता हासिल हुवी किस राह को चुनना ज्यादा उचित रहेगा एवं किस क्षेत्र मे प्रयास करे) और *विवाह के योग है या नहीं* कृप्या मार्ग दर्शन करे। 


आपका आभरी 
अमरजीत राईकवार

----------


## jjojjy18

*!! कुंडली-विश्लेषण और समस्याओं का निदान !!*

----------


## hemal doshi

name - hemal doshi
janm date- 04-1975
time -04.00
janm shann- jetpur gujrat

----------


## rkgk76

Dob 23.6.1968Time 00.15am
New delhi


Mera job aur business dono me koi progressnahi ho rahi hai.5 saal se job nahi mil rahi business main bhi loss ho raha hai inspite of full hard work.kripa kuch upay bataye.


Rohit

----------


## shriram

नाम  - गोविन्द पाण्डेय  तुला राशि जन्म दिन - 17 -03 - 1968 समय -03 -15 AM  स्थान  - रावर्रटसगंज (ओबरा ),सोनभद्र ,उत्तर प्रदेश .पहले मिर्जापुर जिले में था .अब सोनभद्र नया जिला बना है . भगवान शनि की साढ़े साती  (सन 2009 से प्रारम्भ  )में आर्थिक रूप से बिपन्न  हो कर दाने -2 को मुहताज हो गया हूँ .पारिवारिक असहयोग , मनमुटाव -आर्थिक तंगी के कारण है .जो भी प्रयास आगे बढने के लिए करता हूँ सब जगह असफलताएं ही असफलताएं मिलती है .लगातार असफलताओ के कारण मन एक दम हताश परेशान एवं दुखी -2 हो गया है .ये साढ़े साती  सन 2017 तक रहने की बात ज्योतिषी लोग कुंडली देख कर बताते है . बड़ा दुखी हूँ गुरूजी ,कृपया कोई उचित समाधान बताने की कृपा करें .

----------


## shriram

नाम - गोविन्द पाण्डेय तुला राशि

  जन्म दिन - 17 -03 - 1968 , दिन - रविवार 

 समय -03 -15 AM

  स्थान - रावर्रटसगंज (ओबरा ),सोनभद्र ,उत्तर प्रदेश .पहले मिर्जापुर जिले में था .अब सोनभद्र नया जिला बना है . 



 भगवान शनि की साढ़े साती (सन 2009 से प्रारम्भ )में आर्थिक रूप से बिपन्न हो कर दाने -2 को मुहताज हो गया हूँ .

 पारिवारिक असहयोग , मनमुटाव -आर्थिक तंगी के कारण है .

 जो भी प्रयास आगे बढने के लिए करता हूँ सब जगह असफलताएं ही असफलताएं मिलती है .

 लगातार असफलताओ के कारण मन एक दम हताश परेशान एवं दुखी -2 हो गया है .ये साढ़े साती सन 2017 तक रहने की बात ज्योतिषी लोग कुंडली देख कर बताते है .

  बड़ा दुखी हूँ गुरूजी ,कृपया कोई उचित समाधान बताने की कृपा करें .

----------


## bhartiyajyotish

यहाँ प्रचार करना मना है 



प्रबंधन

----------


## DEV0034613

नाम   चन्द्र देव सिंह 
जन्म दिन   11 अगस्त 1982
समय    सुबह  के सूर्य उदय होते हुये एक्सक्ट टाइम नहीं है ।
अस्थान    इलाहाबाद 

क्या मेरे बारे मे विस्तार से जानकारी मिल सकती है भविस्य से संबन्धित 
और जो भी हो मिल सकता है क्या मेरे बारे मे

----------

